# Best CCW for rideshare



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Blah, Blah, Blah I know TOS we’re not supposed to have firearms but screw Uber my car.

With that being said I’m really stuck at the moment between .22 vs 9mm concealed carry.

The 9mm is definitely more powerful but the .22 has vastly cheaper ammo and much easier to fire with accuracy. I would appreciate any and all advice. Even some gun picks if it suits your fancy.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I like the Glock G43X and G48.










Once I was told by a gun store owner that revolvers are not the best suited for concealed carry and especially not for women. He said the hammer can get caught on clothing when trying to pull it out fast.

Not sure if this is accurate. I also prefer Mossberg, but...that's a bit hard to conceal carry :biggrin:


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

*12 gauge, #4 buck*


TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The 9mm is definitely more powerful but the .22 has vastly cheaper ammo and much easier to fire with accuracy. I would appreciate any and all advice.


.22 cal will do nothing but piss them off. 9 mm will kill them eventually (unless you get lucky), but I would want something with more stopping power.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

The best gun is the gun you have
Too big you won't carry it.
See PM


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I conceal carry one of these:










Really poor stopping power, unfortunately.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Reload your own ammo.

And the other poster is right, a .22 will just someone, especially if they are high on meth.

Glocks are good.

I like the Russian Makarov PMM. 12 round mag plus 1 in the spout for 13 shots. Small, easily concealable, and almost jam proof. Super reliable and easy to service.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

.38


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I like the Glock G43X and G48.
> 
> View attachment 392958
> 
> ...


I really like the feel of glocks in the hand


ANT 7 said:


> Reload your own ammo.
> 
> And the other poster is right, a .22 will just someone, especially if they are high on meth.
> 
> ...


Im relatively new to the world of guns. What do you mean reload your own ammo?


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Blah, Blah, Blah I know TOS we're not supposed to have firearms but screw Uber my car.
> 
> With that being said I'm really stuck at the moment between .22 vs 9mm concealed carry.
> 
> The 9mm is definitely more powerful but the .22 has vastly cheaper ammo and much easier to fire with accuracy. I would appreciate any and all advice. Even some gun picks if it suits your fancy.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Denver Dick said:


> .38


Never considered nor fired a .38
Will test a few at the range thanks


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

M&P 9 Shield by Smit & Wesson ... 9 mm Pistol , Good Price Small to carry but powerful with good accuracy


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> M&P 9 Shield by Smit & Wesson ... 9 mm Pistol , Good Price Small to carry but powerful with good accuracy
> View attachment 392969


I second that, my EDC. I have the Performance Center edition, ported with fiber optic sights and improved trigger.

Alien Gear makes great CCW holsters.

My EDC setup. Put lots of rounds through this lil guy and it's been through some abuse. Only issue was the mag release getting rusty, my fault for falling behind on maintenance. Remember, even if you don't fire a gun for months, still need to clean it.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

It is on sale now... That price $250 is on X'mas sale. Available Here. Usually it is around $350 when it is ON SALE.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Never considered nor fired a .38
> Will test a few at the range thanks


.38 is easy to fire...no recoil...decent stopping power considering...also great for females to handle


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Denver Dick said:


> .38 is easy to fire...no recoil...decent stopping power considering...also great for females to handle


Expensive ammo


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Expensive ammo


In terms of ammo that you will be carrying for self defense, aka hollow points (expands rather than going through), you're going to spend a lot - no matter what caliber. But you likely will not fire many of those rounds, although you should so you have a feel for how your gun performs with them.

Full metal jacket (ball) ammo can be purchased in bulk for practice.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Blah, Blah, Blah I know TOS we're not supposed to have firearms but screw Uber my car.
> 
> With that being said I'm really stuck at the moment between .22 vs 9mm concealed carry.
> 
> The 9mm is definitely more powerful but the .22 has vastly cheaper ammo and much easier to fire with accuracy. I would appreciate any and all advice. Even some gun picks if it suits your fancy.


I have a 12 guage shotgun shell installed in the back of Each seat .
With an Electronic firing pin.
Connected to steering wheel controls.

So . . . no " Actual" firearm.

Kind of like a shaped grenade.
" Directional explosion of projectiles".

Uber has no rule for this.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Oh, and I currently carry Federal Hydra Shok


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> I conceal carry one of these:
> 
> View attachment 392964
> 
> ...


Actually, the brain should always be the first line of defense...and usually works much better than guns.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I second that, my EDC. I have the Performance Center edition, ported with fiber optic sights and improved trigger.
> 
> Alien Gear makes great CCW holsters.
> 
> ...





Wildgoose said:


> It is on sale now... That price $250 is on X'mas sale. Available Here. Usually it is around $350 when it is ON SALE.


I very well may get this one but I wanna test it out first. I've tested 1 or 2 highly reviewed pistols to discover that I just didn't like the feel nor my personal accuracy with them.

Price point and you guys high praise have put this one in the forefront though ☺ Plus it looks badass


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I have a 12 guage shotgun shell installed in the back of Each seat .
> With an Electronic firing pin.
> Connected to steering wheel controls.
> 
> ...


Please tell me that you are joking. Hope you don't have a lot of potholes..

That's kinda sketchy. But also somewhat genius. I'm conflicted.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I very well may get this one but I wanna test it out first. I've tested 1 or 2 highly reviewed pistols to discover that I just didn't like the feel nor my personal accuracy with them.
> 
> Price point and you guys high praise have put this one in the forefront though ☺ Plus it looks badass


Can't go wrong with a Shield. Definitely try before you buy, lots of ranges have deals for that.

Try the ported Shield as well (the one I have). You get a big V flash at night but not too blinding. Really helps keep the muzzle down and on target with rapid fire.

Got my Performance Center 9mm for around $300, rebate and store sale.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I like the Glock G43X and G48.
> 
> View attachment 392958
> 
> ...


Hammer does not get caught when your thumb is on it.
Automatics throw " Brass".
What if you dont have time to explain why you had to cap a clown ?
Want brass lying around ?

Nothing like cooked on fingerprints.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Expensive ammo


you dont need much ammo in reality


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

https://aliengearholsters.com/blog/38-vs-9mm-for-concealed-carry/


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Denver Dick said:


> you dont need much ammo in reality


Yep, that's why high end ammo is typically sold in small boxes. Don't need tons of it and probably won't fire it.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

JimKE said:


> Actually, the brain should always be the first line of defense...and usually works much better than guns.


I'm not a violent person. I just need something if all other means of deescalation has failed and fleeing isn't an option.

I truly hope a situation like that never comes but think it's foolish not to prepare for the possibility.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I'm not a violent person. I just need something if all other means of deescalation has failed and fleeing isn't an option.
> 
> I truly hope a situation like that never comes but think it's foolish not to prepare for the possibility.


Many can't understand that logic..


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Please note that M&P 9 Shield has no safety switch. So it is very good for defense CCW but may not good to keep at home when loaded if you have children. It came with 2 magazines, One is shorter with 7 counts Ammos (may be for women and one has longer length with 8 counts Ammo which is very feel good in Men's hand. ) Please take a look at this review. I had spent several days on choosing guns last year, reading reviews, going to gun shop touching holding guns, but I found this one is the best for CCW and CZ 75 for fancy. CZ 75 is really good gun but not recommend for CCW since it is a little big to hide. Check this review for 9mm Shield.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Please note that M&P 9 Shield has no safety switch. So it is very good for defense CCW but may not good to keep at home when loaded if you have children.


Um it's available with or without? And if you have children that gun shouldn't be accessible to them, period.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I'm not a violent person. I just need something if all other means of deescalation has failed and fleeing isn't an option.
> 
> I truly hope a situation like that never comes but think it's foolish not to prepare for the possibility.


One must from time to time Do something so outlandish ( like mopping the floor of a biker bar with someones face)
That others warn people not to start trouble with you.

Setting " Good Examples" goes a Long Way.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Um it's available with or without? And if you have children that gun shouldn't be accessible to them, period.


Yes. You are right. It is available with or without. Mine has no safety switch. I chose it for defense CCW so I didn't choose the one with safety switch.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

personally, i think if you think you need a gun its time to hang it up..with that said i would go with something lite and mobile like this lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

As far as guns
I only had one at ready pointed at 2 people.
Neither one knew or ever saw the gun.

I knew a guy who had to shoot someone close range with a .45

The bullet deflected off the guys shoulder blade. Popped out of his side. Killed the man standing next to him.

Bullets do strange things.

Also . . . the Dead may understand why they were shot.

Their Relatives may not.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Yes. You are right. It is available with or without. Mine has no safety switch. I chose it for defense CCW so I didn't choose the one with safety switch.


Mine has a safety, always off.



tohunt4me said:


> The bullet deflected iff tge guys shoulder blade. Popped out of his side. Killed the man standing next to him.


Full metal jacket?

That's why hollow points are preferred for self defense. Designed to expand and stop, rather than traveling through the target. Less likely to ricochet, too.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

i question the IQ of a lot of people in here..why dont you start with a nerf gun...bunch of dirty harry's lol


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I only had one at ready pointed at 2 people.
> Neither one knew or ever saw the gun.


One for me, guy driving up my road randomly shooting from his car. Drew and took cover behind a tree. Once the threat cleared and he hadn't shot in my direction, holstered and called 911 (they showed up hours later, worthless dispatcher).


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

.22 is not intended for this purpose . the bullet is very small.
i suggest 380 very low recoil fits smaller guns. 9 mm popular not my personal favorite . 



in a car situation the only way to go is this . can mix the ammo few of those and few of these . This weapon is a hell of a gun.
ok i have to put this out there im a glock 19 hater reason is . I hit the range i asked a police officer if i could tap a clip off and he could shoot my gun a few times . He said fare deal. Well the very first shot i fired jammed !!!!! There were 5 or 6 people coming to see the gun saying wow a glock 19 jammed ! total fail!! 
It would not of been fun trying to get the case out in a fire fight. Reason it jammed fail to eject the glock 19 likes hot rounds with maximum powder charges . edit the 410 is a good choice for home use those small shots wont want to go through walls as much kids in bedroom situations it will never jam impossible edit big question is where is the location to carry this gun driving ? have a friend not your wife fake choke you in your car seat . See what position you can still reach your gun. For me its my left pant leg so yes holster for my left leg that goes over my sock. i can fold my pants on the top.

WHY NEVER ASK WIFE TO FAKE CHOKE YOU !! They may feel its time to release pay back for something we did lol or shes on PMS. 
joke


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

I carry a Walther PPQ with Trijicon sights and a Streamlight STR8 500 lumen light/green laser combo. Ergonomics are superior, and has the best trigger of any sidearm I have ever fired.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I carry a Walther PPQ with Trijicon sights and a Streamlight STR8 500 lumen light/green laser combo. Ergonomics are superior, and has the best trigger of any sidearm I have ever fired.


Nice choice


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Been a quite few instances in my local environment (suburbs) that being a legal gun holder has saved the persons life.

I respect your right to not carry, respect our right to carry and move along please:smiles:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Mine has a safety, always off.
> 
> 
> Full metal jacket?
> ...


I dont know what he was shooting.
Knew a guy who shot a man in testicles in a night club. 25 auto.point blank. Guy had him by the throat.he shoved gun into his groin & told him to let go. He didnt.
Surgeons left the bullet in.

Yet a 25 wound in a hand
Bounced off wrist bone
Bounced off elbo
Bounced off shoulder
Entering heart & killed a man.
Go figure.



kingcorey321 said:


> .22 is not intended for this purpose . the bullet is very small.
> i suggest 380 very low recoil fits smaller guns. 9 mm popular not my personal favorite .
> 
> 
> ...


Fire anything larger than a 38 in a car
You will be deaf for Life !

The muzzle flash at night will blind you for a while.

You can only hold a gun 3 feet away from your body.
Tinnitus is Real.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I dont know what he was shooting.
> Knew a guy who shot a man in testicles in a night club. 25 auto.point blank. Guy had him by the throat.he shoved gun into his groin & told him to let go. He didnt.
> Surgeons left the bullet in.
> 
> ...


if you concerned about going deaf or muzzle flash over saving your life. Its time to buy a soft air gun. bbq gun with co2 suggested. 
god help you if you ever need to use any gun. i can personally say the judge works on dogs. damn loose pit bulls here cant walk down the street with out being attacked


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I'm really stuck at the moment between .22 vs 9mm concealed. I would appreciate any and all advice. Even some gun picks if it suits your fancy.


A .22 caliber would only piss somebody off.
During rideshare, you'll likely be in a close encounter, so accuracy is of lesser concern. A bigger concern is the ability to draw quickly and put the firearm into play, so a "wheel-gun" is my choice. Consider a hammerless .38 S&W revolver with a 1 7/8" barrel, but keep your load light - a 110 grain load is plenty for close encounter, and no +P so you can manage recoil and lessen flash-blindness in low-light situations. Also use hollow points to avoid ricochets, you want loads that will remain eternally and quickly expand, causing the perp to go into shock if he's not dead already.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Been a quite few instances in my local environment (suburbs) that being a legal gun holder has saved the persons life.
> 
> I respect your right to not carry, respect our right to carry and move along please:smiles:


only thing you should be carrying are the customers groceries...lol


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> only thing you should be carrying are the customers groceries...lol


Hehe... eat the groceries &#128514; it's official I'm just dirty minded.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> .22 is not intended for this purpose . the bullet is very small.
> i suggest 380 very low recoil fits smaller guns. 9 mm popular not my personal favorite .
> 
> 
> ...


I have Learned Menopause women are more likely to kill than PMS .
Hormones.
They are as dangerous as Ego & Alcohol.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Many law enforcement forums show the number 1 choice for off duty EDC is the Glock 30.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MasterAbsher said:


> Many law enforcement forums show the number 1 choice for off duty EDC is the Glock 30.


cops always carry At Least 1 ankle gun.
In case they are disarmed by surprise or in a hostage style situation.

A cop i grew up with
Was shot in the leg with his own gun during a scuffle with a suspect.
He did not realize he had been shot till over 12 years later when he went to Dr. For a pain in his leg.
He had to think back about how it had happened.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Im relatively new to the world of guns. What do you mean reload your own ammo?


Hobbyists enjoy reloading their own ammo, but only use that stuff at the practice range. Purchase some high-quality defensive ammo for protection.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> I second that, my EDC. I have the Performance Center edition, ported with fiber optic sights and improved trigger.
> 
> Alien Gear makes great CCW holsters.
> 
> ...


Buy Stainless Steel firearms.
The rifleing in barrel is stronger.
No rust.
No maintenence.

Just harder to cut up with a torch if the need ever arose.

A regular steel firearm can be melted into a ball of unrecognizable metal.

Police Divers and metal detectors can not use a steel ball in court.

No ballistics were ever produced from a steel ball.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

I fired AK47s when I was 8. We had dozens of them at home, and thousands of bullets. We had to use them for survival, I mean survival literally. Now I hate guns more than anything. I am amazed at all these folks who are fond of weapons. You haven't seen the destruction that weapons can cause. I have touched and picked up dead bodies of my blood relatives. When you are watching horror like that, your eyes don't produce tears at the moment, trust me. All you gun loving machos, focus your energies on something healthy and productive. Peace!!!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I fired AK47s when I was 8. We had dozens of them at home, and thousands of bullets. We had to use them for survival, I mean survival literally. Now I hate guns more than anything. I am amazed at all these folks who are fond of weapons. You haven't seen the destruction that weapons can cause. I have touched and picked up dead bodies of my blood relatives. When you are watching horror like that, your eyes don't produce tears at the moment, trust me. All you gun loving machos, focus on your energies on something healthy and productive.


Different country, different politics, and we're not at war.

Sorry you had to deal with that.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Blah, Blah, Blah I know TOS we're not supposed to have firearms but screw Uber my car.
> 
> With that being said I'm really stuck at the moment between .22 vs 9mm concealed carry.
> 
> The 9mm is definitely more powerful but the .22 has *vastly cheaper ammo* and much easier to fire with accuracy. I would appreciate any and all advice. Even some gun picks if it suits your fancy.


Cheaper ammo??

How many pax do you cap a week?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Homie G said:


> Cheaper ammo??
> 
> How many pax do you cap a week?


No range practice silly &#128579;


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I fired AK47s when I was 8. We had dozens of them at home, and thousands of bullets. We had to use them for survival, I mean survival literally. Now I hate guns more than anything. I am amazed at all these folks who are fond of weapons. You haven't seen the destruction that weapons can cause. I have touched and picked up dead bodies of my blood relatives. When you are watching horror like that, your eyes don't produce tears at the moment, trust me. All you gun loving machos, focus your energies on something healthy and productive. Peace!!!


I wasnt aware any of the branch davidians survived?


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> No range practice silly &#128579;


I hope you can skip the range.

Your only firing 2 feet at most. Geeez


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I fired AK47s when I was 8. We had dozens of them at home, and thousands of bullets. We had to use them for survival, I mean survival literally. Now I hate guns more than anything. I am amazed at all these folks who are fond of weapons. You haven't seen the destruction that weapons can cause. I have touched and picked up dead bodies of my blood relatives. When you are watching horror like that, your eyes don't produce tears at the moment, trust me. All you gun loving machos, focus your energies on something healthy and productive. Peace!!!


That's very sad and unfortunate. However this trend is about small light weight pistols with limited ammunition for self defense.

It's a huge leap to compare that with a war torn country where AKs are the norm opsies:


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> That's very sad and unfortunate. However this trend is about small light weight pistols with limited ammunition for self defense.
> 
> It's a huge leap to compare that with a war torn country where AKs are the norm opsies:


 I am a US citizen now and I have been here for a little over 6 years. I have lived in 4 different States so far. Never felt the need for a gun.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I fired AK47s when I was 8. We had dozens of them at home, and thousands of bullets. We had to use them for survival, I mean survival literally. Now I hate guns more than anything. I am amazed at all these folks who are fond of weapons. You haven't seen the destruction that weapons can cause. I have touched and picked up dead bodies of my blood relatives. When you are watching horror like that, your eyes don't produce tears at the moment, trust me. All you gun loving machos, focus your energies on something healthy and productive. Peace!!!


Sorry to read of your experience.

Defending yourself, relatives and customers is different.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

MasterAbsher said:


> Many law enforcement forums show the number 1 choice for off duty EDC is the Glock 30.


I wasn't aware of this. I own and carry a Glock 30 with a built-in Lasermax sight during winter under heavier clothing, because though it is a "concealment" gun it is a double-stack and prints easily. The Glock 30 is a .45 caliber weapon, and most my buds carry mostly .40 caliber Glocks for on & off duty; it seems the .45 caliber loads just doesn't have the popularity anymore. Users are more satisfied that the .40 caliber (and 9mm) Glock has plenty stopping-power with higher payload, and is easier to manage & carry than the .45 caliber Glocks. My buds enjoy shooting my Glock 30 at the range, (reliable, aims nice, hits like a brick) but I haven't seen any of them hit the shop to purchase their own yet.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I am a US citizen now and I have been here for a little over 6 years. I have lived in 4 different States so far. Never felt the need for a gun.


Had a mass shooting in our fine city last night, my friend. Outside of a crowded restaurant.

Some of us decide to have the means to defend ourselves, our family, and our neighbors.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I am a US citizen now and I have been here for a little over 6 years. I have lived in 4 different States so far. Never felt the need for a gun.


Then don't get one.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Homie G said:


> I hope you can skip the range.
> 
> Your only firing 2 feet at most. Geeez


What about when I'm not in the car? 


Virginia is for lovers said:


> I am a US citizen now and I have been here for a little over 6 years. I have lived in 4 different States so far. Never felt the need for a gun.


Where do you descend from, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Once I was told by a gun store owner that revolvers are not the best suited for concealed carry and especially not for women. He said the hammer can get caught on clothing when trying to pull it out fast.
> 
> Not sure if this is accurate. I also prefer Mossberg, but...that's a bit hard to conceal carry :biggrin:


This is a pic of a few of my S&W firearms. At the top right is the Bodyguard. Concealed hammer and can be fired from inside a pocket.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

...


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> What about when I'm not in the car?
> 
> Where do you descend from, if you don't mind me asking?


 The land of high rise mountains, Afghanistan. I have taken the oath of allegiance to the United States now, so my loyalty is to this country now. Afghans stand by their words.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

ColtDelta said:


> This is a pic of a few of my S&W firearms. At the top right is the Bodyguard. Concealed hammer and can be fired from inside a pocket.
> 
> View attachment 393012


I have a S&W .357 K frame combat masterpiece model 19. Was my Dads' sidearm. Excellent weapon.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Had a mass shooting in our fine city last night, my friend. Outside of a crowded restaurant.
> 
> Some of us decide to have the means to defend ourselves, our family, and our neighbors.


A grocery store in walking distance from my house had a customer attacked in the parking lot by two assailants.

One pulled a knife and the customer pulled his firearm, killed one with a shot to head then clipped the other. The other was apprehended at the hospital days later with gangrene.

The man survived simply because he was a gun holder. 100% true story Conyers, GA.
https://www.jacksonville.com/article/20101213/NEWS/801239879


ColtDelta said:


> This is a pic of a few of my S&W firearms. At the top right is the Bodyguard. Concealed hammer and can be fired from inside a pocket.
> 
> View attachment 393012


A few... that's a lot of hardware opsies:


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> A grocery store in walking distance from my house had a customer attacked in the parking lot by two assailants.
> 
> One pulled a knife and the customer pulled his fire and killed one with a shot to head and clipped the other. The other was apprehended at the hospital days later with gangrene.
> 
> The man survived simply because he was a gun holder. 100% true story Conyers, GA.


Our city has gone crazy lately, not sure why. This is yesterday's shooting, outside of a popular bar in a tourist area that I frequently drive - 
https://wtvr.com/2019/12/25/1-killed-3-shot-in-richmonds-shockoe-bottom-christmas-shooting/


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

ColtDelta said:


> This is a pic of a few of my S&W firearms. At the top right is the Bodyguard. Concealed hammer and can be fired from inside a pocket.
> 
> View attachment 393012


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

5☆OG said:


>


Beat me to it! &#128514;


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Our city has gone crazy lately, not sure why. This is yesterday's shooting, outside of a popular bar in a tourist area that I frequently drive -
> https://wtvr.com/2019/12/25/1-killed-3-shot-in-richmonds-shockoe-bottom-christmas-shooting/


The whole country's been going crazy with shootings. I don't remember it being this bad even 10 years ago.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

ColtDelta said:


> This is a pic of a few of my S&W firearms. At the top right is the Bodyguard. Concealed hammer and can be fired from inside a pocket.
> 
> View attachment 393012


From inside the pocket. I hadn't considered that. If it's a choice of losing my favorite hoodie or losing my life then yeah.....why would I worry about clearing my clothing before firing?


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Common sense, verbal judo, de-escalation and avoidance. "You win every gun fight you don't get into".


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I like the Glock G43X and G48.
> 
> View attachment 392958
> 
> ...


You can have the hammer bobbed so it doesn't get caught up when you draw and shoot double action. The advantage of the revolver is if you have to shoot it from a non ideal position, it's not going to jam. A semi auto pistol when fired with a limp wrist is likely to stovepipe or fail to eject.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Guys my passenger is a scary 5, you think I may need a gun :roflmao: Lately I have been getting so many 5 star passengers, I don't know what's going on here!


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Guys my passenger is a scary 5, you think I may need a gun :roflmao: Lately I have been getting so many 5 star passengers, I don't know what's going on here!
> 
> View attachment 393021


Were there juan,two or three passangers?


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> Were there juan,two or three passangers?


He was a little 5,5 guy. No need for guns :roflmao:

Another 5


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> He was a little 5,5 guy. No need for guns :roflmao:


Go look at the Atlanta forum on here. There's a trend by Dino who just dealt with attempted robbery and was shot at. Fortunately he wasn't shot but his car was shot.

If you think being in America means you can't be gunned down then I implore you to take a look at crime statistics and your local county mug shoots. What you have going on right now is complacency.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Go look at the Atlanta forum on here. There's a trend by Dino who just dealt with attempted robbery and was shot at. Fortunately he wasn't shot but his car was shot.
> 
> If you think being in America means you can't be gunned down then I implore you to take a look at crime statistics and your local county mug shoots. What you have going on right now is complacency.


 I don't allow things to escalate. If they want to rob me, then they can rob me.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I don't allow things to escalate. If they want to rob me, then they can rob me.


Many robbers are killing complaint victims, watch the news.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Many robbers are killing complaint victims, watch the news.


i would never be killed..im not getting off that easy


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Blah, Blah, Blah I know TOS we're not supposed to have firearms but screw Uber my car.
> 
> With that being said I'm really stuck at the moment between .22 vs 9mm concealed carry.
> 
> The 9mm is definitely more powerful but the .22 has vastly cheaper ammo and much easier to fire with accuracy. I would appreciate any and all advice. Even some gun picks if it suits your fancy.


Get what you are comfortable shooting, have practiced with multiple times, and tested multiple times with the exact brand of carry ammo you plan on using. Make sure you have the proper permit for your state. Practice at least monthly and get any training you can afford to. All that said, I daily carry a .380 most of the time, I have over 1000 problem free rounds through it. I also carry a compact .45acp when I know I am leaving my county heading North.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Get what you are comfortable shooting, have practiced with multiple times, and tested multiple times with the exact brand of carry ammo you plan on using. Make sure you have the proper permit for your state. Practice at least monthly and get any training you can afford to. All that said, I daily carry a .380 most of the time, I have over 1000 problem free rounds through it. I also carry a compact .45acp when I know I am leaving my county heading North.


What's North?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Bubsie said:


> You can have the hammer bobbed so it doesn't get caught up when you draw and shoot double action. The advantage of the revolver is if you have to shoot it from a non ideal position, it's not going to jam. A semi auto pistol when fired with a limp wrist is likely to stovepipe or fail to eject.


My mom is NOT a responsible gun owner. She kept a Taurus 80 under her bed. When I was visiting her, (parents separated) around age 6, I found it.










I didn't touch it until I didn't get the glock replica cap gun for Christmas that I desperately begged for. You all remember those real diecast metal replica cap guns that the Mattel Toy Corp was selling in the 80's and early 90's.

This is a cap gun folks...No orange tip and bullet sized hole in the barrel.









Anyways I didn't get it for Christmas but most my friends did. (Most my friends were boys.) So what did I do? Go run back in the house and get my mom's gun. I drew a chalk outline on the floor in its place under the bed so I could put it back exactly as I found it.

So I'm outside with my friends and now I had the coolest toy. I told my friends I knew how to fire it and they said prove it. Of course I knew how. I watched Warner Brothers cartoons. Yosemite Sam has guns that looked just like mine.

If you watch the cartoons he walks you through how to load and fire a revolver. Put your thumb against the side of the gun, push the barrel out, put the bullets in the back of it with the points facing the front of the gun. Pop it back in, spin it for some reason &#128514;...threaten the wabbit and fire!....

Except it wouldn't fire. I couldn't figure out what I had done wrong. I was sure I had followed Yosemite's instructions to a T. My friend grabbed it and after some fooling with it he pointed it and it fired. His arm flew up and the gun dropped. He grabbed his arm and ran home crying. I yelled after him that he better tell his mom he hurt himself falling out of a tree.

When I got home I erased the chalk outline and put the gun back. The next chance I got I watched Yosemite again. Then I saw the step I missed. I forgot to pull the hammer back on the top of the gun.

Two days later my uncle came over, looked at me sternly..&#129488;

"I didn't do nuthin!" &#128519;

.....and took the gun. I never saw it again. &#128532;


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Homie G said:


> I hope you can skip the range.
> 
> Your only firing 2 feet at most. Geeez


The range practice is for way more than accuracy. You need to practice drawing your gun and shooting accurately, targeting under 1.5 seconds or better from start of draw to first shot. You need to practice clearing malfunctions, especially at close range encounters where something or some one could easily cause a malfunction.

Plus, watch some videos on YouTube, you might be surprised at how many people including police miss at close distances.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> When I got home I erased the chalk outline


That's gangsta!


Lissetti said:


> She kept a Taurus 80 under her bed.


How did she fit one under her bed?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> What's North?


I live in South Florida, North is the cesspit of Miami Dade and Broward county.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

UbaBrah said:


> That's gangsta!
> How did she fit one under her bed?


Hahaha...


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Chris was an awesome dude, so 5 stars for him. He is still a 5 star, let him freak out the next Uber driver :roflmao:


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Many of the small semi-auto handguns have no safety catch. So you have to charge the weapon and hope you don't shoot yourself trying to draw. 

I am not in favor of carrying in the car. I can't imagine it being useful if someone in the backseat already has the drop on you.

I've driven all over the city of chicago. Never felt a need to use anything but the gas pedel.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

...as far as reloading goes, I reload the majority of my ammo including my self defense ammo. I load Hornady XTP's in .380, .357 Mag, and .45 acp.

A lot of people say there is a liability in reloading your own self defense ammo. I call BS, no one can produce a case where the defender was convicted for using reloads. If it is a legitimate case of self defense it does not matter what tool you use. Know the law and follow it. 

Shooting is my main hobby, I shoot thousands of rounds a year. It is what I enjoy, and I find shooting big bore hand guns to be very relaxing.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I don't allow things to escalate. If they want to rob me, then they can rob me.


I'm significantly more worried about finding myself in the middle of a mass shooting (like the one last night here in Richmond) or being the target of some nut like the guy who drove up my country road shooting in the direction of houses. Not really worried about being mugged, especially not while driving RS.

You seem to be under the impression that any armed American is pulling out their gun every day over petty things or will shoot someone without any real reason. That would be the VAST minority.

Your average armed American, carrying legally (or police officer), hopes to never need to use their firearm against another human being. But they have decided to have the ability to meet deadly force equally.

Read the local news, brother. Our city is going crazy with shootings, and not by responsible citizens carrying for protection.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Anyone here likes these? Anybody?
They are super reliable












Benjamin M said:


> I'm significantly more worried about finding myself in the middle of a mass shooting (like the one last night here in Richmond) or being the target of some nut like the guy who drove up my country road shooting in the direction of houses. Not really worried about being mugged, especially not while driving RS.
> 
> You seem to be under the impression that any armed American is pulling out their gun every day over petty things or will shoot someone without any real reason. That would be the VAST minority.
> 
> ...


Bro, you are freaking me out now. Ignorance is a bless, let me stay ignorant :roflmao:


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Many of the small semi-auto handguns have no safety catch. So you have to charge the weapon and hope you don't shoot yourself trying to draw.
> 
> I am not in favor of carrying in the car. I can't imagine it being useful if someone in the backseat already has the drop on you.
> 
> I've driven all over the city of chicago. Never felt a need to use anything but the gas pedel.


I don't use gun safety's however I train swiping them off just encase they are on. A properly holstered gun should be chambered and if you keep your finger off the trigger it won't go off. That said you still train to draw and holster your gun without pointing it at yourself.

My bigger concern is not someone sitting behind me it is someone walking up to my car and wanting to take it or rob me.

I look at having a gun as having a fire extinguisher. I don't ever plan on using them however if I need one of them I have it and know how to use it.



Virginia is for lovers said:


> Anyone here likes these? Anybody?
> They are super reliable
> 
> View attachment 393041
> ...


I have fired a few of them but don't own one. They are pretty cool.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> My bigger concern is not someone sitting behind me it is someone walking up to my car and wanting to take it or rob me.


That's what the accelerator is for.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Deciding to carry a firearm is a major lifestyle choice that should not be taken lightly. It changes how you feel and act, generally making you more aware of your surroundings and thinking of how to handle situations differently.

I was on the fence for a while, despite the fact that I was introduced to firearms by my grandfather as a young boy. Pretty much the only thing we bonded over. Learned about responsibility, more than anything else.

These videos were helpful to me and also amusing.

First, it's not just in America where folks have fun with guns -






Crap, got stopped by the fuzz with my gun! 





Great video on CCW / open carry by Jerry Miculek, world famous competitive shooter -


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I have a 12 guage shotgun shell installed in the back of Each seat .
> With an Electronic firing pin.
> Connected to steering wheel controls.
> 
> ...


Hopefully you drive a convertible!
Also does Uber pay a cleaning fee for all the blood and shit left over?
Sooo happy I'm Canadian.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

5☆OG said:


>


Ah, hell yeah! The first model the salesman showed off was a S&W M29 .44 Magnum with 7 3/8" barrel.
Nice hand-cannon! :thumbup:


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

I love this, or something even more professional and expensive. But first I would need to educate myself about all the laws and regulations on this thing, so that I don't get in trouble.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Glock 43 or M&P Shield



UberBeemer said:


> Many of the small semi-auto handguns have no safety catch. So you have to charge the weapon and hope you don't shoot yourself trying to draw.


That's exactly what you want if you're carrying for self defense and especially in the car.

Also it's very important for drivers to learn to shoot with their left hand. If you're being attacked from behind most likely you're right side is going to be tied up (no pun intended) so you need to be able to draw and shoot without worrying about a safety, since you'll probably only have one arm free. Since you'll probably be attacked from the right side, the little compartment in your driver side door is perfect spot for it and most likely closest to the arm that'll be free. Also if you're drawing from down on your leg, you want to be able to draw without the safety getting stuck on anything. Generally speaking, weapons kept for self-defense and especially if you're carrying concealed, you don't want a safety.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Glock 43 or M&P Shield
> 
> That's exactly what you want if you're carrying for self defense and especially in the car.
> 
> Also it's very important for drivers to learn to shoot with their left hand. If you're being attacked from behind most likely you're right side is going to be tied up (no pun intended) so you need to be able to draw and shoot without worrying about a safety, since you'll probably only have one arm free. Since you'll probably be attacked from the right side, the little compartment in your driver side door is perfect spot for it and most likely closest to the arm that'll be free. Also if you're drawing from down on your leg, you want to be able to draw without the safety getting stuck on anything. Generally speaking, weapons kept for self-defense and especially if you're carrying concealed, you don't want a safety.


Buttons on the steering wheel . . .



5☆OG said:


> I wasnt aware any of the branch davidians survived?


Yes some did



5☆OG said:


> I wasnt aware any of the branch davidians survived?


Yes some did



FLKeys said:


> The range practice is for way more than accuracy. You need to practice drawing your gun and shooting accurately, targeting under 1.5 seconds or better from start of draw to first shot. You need to practice clearing malfunctions, especially at close range encounters where something or some one could easily cause a malfunction.
> 
> Plus, watch some videos on YouTube, you might be surprised at how many people including police miss at close distances.


You ever get in a gun fight
Dive & shoot
Go low.
Less target profile.
A one foot tall target is harder to hit than a 6 foot target.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Homie G said:


> Cheaper ammo??
> 
> How many pax do you cap a week?


Should ask "How many Pax do you want to cap a week" &#128518;


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

OK I've got a question here. OK suppose you have the gun, and someone wanted to kill you and then you killed that guy in self defense. Your life will be ruined if you cannot prove that. Something happened in the middle of nowhere and there was an exchange of fire and then you killed the guy, how are you going to prove all that? It's a big big mess. In both cases you're doomed, whether that guy kills you or you kill him. Proving yourself innocent would be a big challenge unless you're carrying a camera on your chest or something.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Picture of what not to carry in car. My S&W 500.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

I was thinking of going with something vintage...tell me ,honestly, is this too much?


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

I'd never admit to carrying, however, to the bad guy in my backseat...










Your gun should always be chambered.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

5☆OG said:


> I was thinking of going with something vintage...tell me ,honestly, is this too much?


Will it " Clear" Traffic ?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> OK I've got a question here. OK suppose you have the gun, and someone wanted to kill you and then you killed that guy in self defense. Your life will be ruined if you cannot prove that. Something happened in the middle of nowhere and there was an exchange of fire and then you killed the guy, how are you going to prove all that? It's a big big mess. In both cases you're doomed, whether that guy kills you or you kill him. Proving yourself innocent would be a big challenge unless you're carrying a camera on your chest or something.


That is up to the investigators and forensic team. They can usually tell if your story collaborates and if not, you don't necessarily have to prove your innocence. The burden of proof falls on the prosecution. They have to convince a jury of 12 Beyond Reasonable Doubt you just have to create one doubt in one of those jurors heads&#129335;&#127996;

However, something to keep in mind, you may get off but chances are you're still going to jail. Initially anyways. so be prepared


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

my recommendation...keep it simple....this is plenty of gun and easy to pull in close quarters...if you must..i own one but i keep it in the house only.....


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> OK I've got a question here. OK suppose you have the gun, and someone wanted to kill you and then you killed that guy in self defense. Your life will be ruined if you cannot prove that. Something happened in the middle of nowhere and there was an exchange of fire and then you killed the guy, how are you going to prove all that? It's a big big mess. In both cases you're doomed, whether that guy kills you or you kill him. Proving yourself innocent would be a big challenge unless you're carrying a camera on your chest or something.


The only thing you say to police:
"I was in fear for my life"

NOTHING ELSE.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> However, something to keep in mind, you may get off but chances are you're still going to jail. Initially anyways. so be prepared


See, that is the risk. No gun for me, nope!!!!,



Wolfgang Faust said:


> The only thing you say to police:
> "I was in fear for my life"
> 
> NOTHING ELSE.


 O really, and they will believe you? I'm not gonna buy this. You will be charged with manslaughter and they will kick your butt. Your whole life will be ruined.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> See, that is the risk. No gun for me, nope!!!!,
> 
> 
> O really, and they will believe you? I'm not gonna buy this. You will be charged with manslaughter and they will kick your butt. Your whole life will be ruined.


Ask any attorney.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> OK I've got a question here. OK suppose you have the gun, and someone wanted to kill you and then you killed that guy in self defense. Your life will be ruined if you cannot prove that. Something happened in the middle of nowhere and there was an exchange of fire and then you killed the guy, how are you going to prove all that? It's a big big mess. In both cases you're doomed, whether that guy kills you or you kill him. Proving yourself innocent would be a big challenge unless you're carrying a camera on your chest or something.


This is America innocent until proven guilty, not the other way around.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> OK I've got a question here. OK suppose you have the gun, and someone wanted to kill you and then you killed that guy in self defense. Your life will be ruined if you cannot prove that. Something happened in the middle of nowhere and there was an exchange of fire and then you killed the guy, how are you going to prove all that? It's a big big mess. In both cases you're doomed, whether that guy kills you or you kill him. Proving yourself innocent would be a big challenge unless you're carrying a camera on your chest or something.


OK I've got a question here. Suppose you don't have the gun and someone wanted to kill you. Once you're dead, how can you prove you're the victim?

There is no perfect firearm for all circumstances for all people. If I were driving, my choice would be a hammerless 38 snub nose in a horizontal draw shoulder holster designed for a lefty. That means the gun would have to be drawn with the left hand but its already pointed at the back seat. Pulling it out about 1" should expose the trigger enough to get a firm grip.

Other than driving, a 1911, 45 cal, with an inside the waistband holster is my choice. Aluminum frame, stainless steel slide helps with perspiration. I've had a permit for nearly 30 years. I've never drawn on anyone. But better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it.

I have a Hornady Lock n Load AP (reloading press) setup in my living room. I shoot a lot. I buy powder 5 lbs at a time.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

bsliv said:


> OK I've got a question here. Suppose you don't have the gun and someone wanted to kill you. Once you're dead, how can you prove you're the victim?
> 
> There is no perfect firearm for all circumstances for all people. If I were driving, my choice would be a hammerless 38 snub nose in a horizontal draw shoulder holster designed for a lefty. That means the gun would have to be drawn with the left hand but its already pointed at the back seat. Pulling it out about 1" should expose the trigger enough to get a firm grip.
> 
> ...


 What if a weapon is developed which doesn't kill but puts the attacker unconscious?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I carry a S&W Tac40 9mm in my purse. (but not when I drive, because that would be against the Uber and Lyft rules :smiles: )

For home defense I prefer a Mossberg Mariner 500. (20" w/ pistol grip) Longer range I like to use an AR 15/Mini 14/AK. (I have a CCW and Class III) 

*IF* I carried when I work, I wouldn't want a 22. Not enough stopping power in dangerous situations.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

What if you turn around to shoot and you realize bigfoot is in the back seat making out with miss piggy?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

5☆OG said:


> What if you turn around to shoot and you realize bigfoot is in the back seat making out with miss piggy?


Why do guys always assume that women are incompetent at weapons handling?


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Why do guys always assume that women are incompetent at weapons handling?


How in the hell did you interrupt that from my quote lol



5☆OG said:


> How in the hell did you interrupt that from my quote lol


I would really like to understand how your brain works..on second thought ......


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> That is up to the investigators and forensic team. They can usually tell if your story collaborates and if not, you don't necessarily have to prove your innocence. The burden of proof falls on the prosecution. They have to convince a jury of 12 Beyond Reasonable Doubt you just have to create one doubt in one of those jurors heads&#129335;&#127996;
> 
> However, something to keep in mind, you may get off but chances are you're still going to jail. Initially anyways. so be prepared


Ladies and Gentleman of the Jury
This UBER Driver . . .

" GUILTY "!

" NO NEED TO TIP" THE SCALES OF JUSTICE !


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Blah, Blah, Blah I know TOS we're not supposed to have firearms but screw Uber my car.
> 
> With that being said I'm really stuck at the moment between .22 vs 9mm concealed carry.
> 
> The 9mm is definitely more powerful but the .22 has vastly cheaper ammo and much easier to fire with accuracy. I would appreciate any and all advice. Even some gun picks if it suits your fancy.


Glock 42..380 caliber. In between. 22 and 9mm. Small and very easy to conceal. In fact you can slip it in your pocket.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Blah, Blah, Blah I know TOS we're not supposed to have firearms but screw Uber my car.
> 
> With that being said I'm really stuck at the moment between .22 vs 9mm concealed carry.
> 
> The 9mm is definitely more powerful but the .22 has vastly cheaper ammo and much easier to fire with accuracy. I would appreciate any and all advice. Even some gun picks if it suits your fancy.


Get a Ruger or Taurus 22 mag, easy to control and packs a real punch, use the 40gr round


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> This is America innocent until proven guilty, not the other way around.


Theoretically, anyhow.



Lissetti said:


> Once I was told by a gun store owner that revolvers are not the best suited for concealed carry and especially not for women.


It's like the best camera: the one that you have with you when you see something you want to photograph. The best gun to carry is one that you will in fact carry, and that you can handle effectively.

Disclaimer: I don't carry and don't plan to.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

The holster is more important than the gun. Whatever you can WEAR comfortably and access QUICKLY from the holster is best.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> What if a weapon is developed which doesn't kill but puts the attacker unconscious?


If it is as effective (stop the threat as quickly as possible) as a firearm, it would replace firearms.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

bsliv said:


> If it is as effective (stop the threat as quickly as possible) as a firearm, it would replace firearms.


Similar to that injection that is fired at wild animals. That could put the bad guy to sleep. What about a bullet that doesnt kill but delivers electric shock? So many ideas.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Ok so given my mental health state and substance abuse history I may not own firearms but I have shot pretty much every type of hand gun and shot gun and some rifles because I grew up in rural america in the middle of the country. 

I don't like the Glock idea because there is not a safety on a glock and in a close environment you may find yourself fighting over the weapon with someone and you need that safety to be on while you and an assaliant have your hands all over the weapon while you try to tug it away from the other person. Your best bet is a .38 .40 or .45 snub nose. I understand there is not a safety on these either but still you should carry with the hammer in the closed position. They fit in your pocket or pretty much anywhere and you can paint the inside of the vehicle the fastest with the shortest barrel. Lastly revolvers are the most reliable and do not leave behind shell casings (so you can change your story later).


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

So, my wife and I started moving into our new apartment complex tonight. Place kinda sucks but it could be worse, such as the one right down the street. 

Walking to the truck together, POP POP POP! Danger close. Wonderful. 

And that's why I carry. 

Hopefully for the best there, expecting the worst. Fortunately it was silent apart from the random gunfire.. So, there's that..😂


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> So, my wife and I started moving into our new apartment complex tonight. Place kinda sucks but it could be worse, such as the one right down the street.
> 
> Walking to the truck together, POP POP POP! Danger close. Wonderful.
> 
> ...


No One Calls 911 there . . .


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> So, my wife and I started moving into our new apartment complex tonight. Place kinda sucks but it could be worse, such as the one right down the street. Walking to the truck together, POP POP POP! Danger close. Wonderful. And that's why I carry. Hopefully for the best there, expecting the worst. Fortunately it was silent apart from the random gunfire.. So, there's that..&#128514;


I just feel bad for your poor ass dog who has to beg you and your lazy wife to go out every time it needs to potty.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Similar to that injection that is fired at wild animals. That could put the bad guy to sleep.


Tranquilizer darts have two problems. The first is that they usually take a while to take effect and are not instant. The second, is that the proper dose is very specific to body weight. A dose that will kill a small person will not do anything to a larger person.

Per Dr. Andreas Grabinsky's video on youtube, 6 out of 7 survive being shot by a handgun. It is pretty safe to say that tranquilizer darts will be far more lethal unless you have some way to only release just enough of the toxin to put someone under and not kill them. Anesthesiologists like Grabinsky are paid top dollar as far as all doctors, because they alone are trusted to figure out how much drugs will make you unconscious without killing you.



> What about a bullet that doesnt kill but delivers electric shock? So many ideas.


TASER has developed a 12 Gauge shotgun shell that works similar to this, but it has not been miniaturized to concealable weapons. Also, I don't think TASER sells them to the public, only for police. I could be wrong. The normal TASERs though fire darts that would reach in a car. Only problem here is that they typically have only one shot, the wires can easily be dislodged, and if both prongs do not penetrate they are ineffective. Also, after 30 seconds of being disabled, the guy is now very angry, so hopefully you've found a way to separate him from you during that time span.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Ok so given my mental health state and substance abuse history I may not own firearms but I have shot pretty much every type of hand gun and shot gun and some rifles because I grew up in rural america in the middle of the country.
> 
> I don't like the Glock idea because there is not a safety on a glock and in a close environment you may find yourself fighting over the weapon with someone and you need that safety to be on while you and an assaliant have your hands all over the weapon while you try to tug it away from the other person. Your best bet is a .38 .40 or .45 snub nose. I understand there is not a safety on these either but still you should carry with the hammer in the closed position. They fit in your pocket or pretty much anywhere and you can paint the inside of the vehicle the fastest with the shortest barrel. Lastly revolvers are the most reliable and do not leave behind shell casings (so you can change your story later).


Glocks have a "safety trigger". Meaning your finger needs to be in a certain orientation on the trigger for the gun to fire.

It boils down to "keep your booger hook off the bang bang switch". Keep a "high index of safety" - trigger finger high on the frame, transition to the trigger when you are ready to fire. That's how you prevent accidental discharges.












Ian Richard Markham said:


> I just feel bad for your poor ass dog who has to beg you and your lazy wife to go out every time it needs to potty.


Our dog is spoiled rotten, cuddling with his mommy right now. But thanks for being nasty again. Merry Christmas


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Glocks have a "safety trigger". Meaning your finger needs to be in a certain orientation on the trigger for the gun to fire.
> 
> It boils down to "keep your booger hook off the bang bang switch". Keep a "high index of safety" - trigger finger high on the frame, transition to the trigger when you are ready to fire. That's how you prevent accidental discharges.
> 
> ...


I was just teasing you I know your dog is spoiled. But riddle me this. If you are grappling over a weapon with an assailant is it more likely that a safety trigger is pulled on a glock? Or is it more likely that a hammer gets cocked and then a high tension trigger is pulled on the revolver.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I was just teasing you I know your dog is spoiled. But riddle me this. If you are grappling over a weapon with an assailant is it more likely that a safety trigger is pulled on a glock? Or is it more likely that a hammer gets cocked and then a high tension trigger is pulled on the revolver.


No you weren't but moving on.

This is really where training and the proper gear comes into play.

Concealed carry, wait your turn. Don't draw unless you are out of arms reach. Practice drawing in all positions and dry firing.

Open carry, same thing - but be sure to have a retention holster.

If you're grappling with any firearm, you're having a bad day. If it's a semi auto, you can grab the slide and point it away from you. This will prevent it from cycling.

Basically, retention. Watch the video above by Jerry Miculek.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Ok so given my mental health state and substance abuse history I may not own firearms but I have shot pretty much every type of hand gun and shot gun and some rifles because I grew up in rural america in the middle of the country.
> 
> I don't like the Glock idea because there is not a safety on a glock and in a close environment you may find yourself fighting over the weapon with someone and you need that safety to be on while you and an assaliant have your hands all over the weapon while you try to tug it away from the other person. Your best bet is a .38 .40 or .45 snub nose. I understand there is not a safety on these either but still you should carry with the hammer in the closed position. They fit in your pocket or pretty much anywhere and you can paint the inside of the vehicle the fastest with the shortest barrel. Lastly revolvers are the most reliable and do not leave behind shell casings (so you can change your story later).


How do they find out about your mental health state and substance overuse record? They check yoir entire medical history? How can that be feasible?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

When I applied for my CCW they had a full list of medical and mental health questions I had to fill out. They also had me check off that I consent for them to do a complete background check including my medical history. It took about 3 weeks before I received my permit so I imagine they check very thoroughly. Including other states.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> When I applied for my CCW they had a full list of medical and mental health questions I had to fill out. They also had me check off that I consent for them to do a complete background check including my medical history. It took about 3 weeks before I received my permit so I imagine they check very thoroughly. Including other states.


Question 23....when rolling up to a walmart pick up do you 
A.hard shuffle
B.soft shuffle
C.do the hokiepokie
D.run over the passanger


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> When I applied for my CCW they had a full list of medical and mental health questions I had to fill out. They also had me check off that I consent for them to do a complete background check including my medical history. It took about 3 weeks before I received my permit so I imagine they check very thoroughly. Including other states.


Cali is special.

Here in VA you have to spit out your chewing tobacco, "no, I ain't got no record.." &#128514;

Background check, you're good. No background check or registration for personal sales. Open carry without a permit if you are 18+.

I used to be able to carry in Pennsylvania, not no more. They decided that we're too lax, including not factoring in mental health, and I agree.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I was just teasing you I know your dog is spoiled. But riddle me this. If you are grappling over a weapon with an assailant is it more likely that a safety trigger is pulled on a glock? Or is it more likely that a hammer gets cocked and then a high tension trigger is pulled on the revolver.


A glock trigger pull is about 7 pounds. A double action pull on an S&W double action revolver is about 8 double action and two and a half firing single action.

The most important thing to remember is the close quarters position you are placed in fighting in the confines of a car. Any contact with the front of a semi-auto will push the slide out of battery causing a failure to fire. Contact with the ejection port by any part of the body will cause a failure to eject turning your weapon into a single shot pistol.

Trigger pull means nothing. In a high stress situation a hundred pound pull weight will feel like ounces.

A good quality double action revolver doesn't care if someone is pressing on the muzzle. It will fire. If someone has their hand close to the barrel to cylinder gap, they will be shot and burnt. A concealed hammer revolver eliminates the chance of a hammer being blocked.

Disclaimer: Even though I believe that for most people a revolver for belt buckle to belly button ranges would be perfect I still choose a Colt Delta Elite 10MM semi-auto pistol.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> When I applied for my CCW they had a full list of medical and mental health questions I had to fill out. They also had me check off that I consent for them to do a complete background check including my medical history. It took about 3 weeks before I received my permit so I imagine they check very thoroughly. Including other states.


Three years ago I was rear-ended. I received whiplash injury. I had pain in my neck and arms, and my hands became weak. It was something strange and frustrating. I started feeling depressed. MRI and Xrays were not showing any nerve damage. The accident had caused spasms in my muscles. My doctor just couldnt comvince me that my nerves and spinal cord were fine. So they had to give me powerful anti-depressants which calmed me down. I was like high all the time.
So I cannot get firearm license because of my depression history? My depression was because of an accident, it doesnt mean my mental state is bad.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ColtDelta said:


> A glock trigger pull is about 7 pounds. A double action pull on an S&W double action revolver is about 8 double action and two and a half firing single action.
> 
> The most important thing to remember is the close quarters position you are placed in fighting in the confines of a car. Any contact with the front of a semi-auto will push the slide out of battery causing a failure to fire. Contact with the ejection port by any part of the body will cause a failure to eject turning your weapon into a single shot pistol.
> 
> ...


Outstanding breakdown and interesting choice for your EDC.

By the way, my wife was scrolling through photos on my phone a bit ago, "why are there pictures of your gun here?"

Better that than dick pics... &#128514;


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Outstanding breakdown and interesting choice for your EDC.
> 
> By the way, my wife was scrolling through photos on my phone a bit ago, "why are there pictures of your gun here?"
> 
> Better that than dick pics... &#128514;


This is my rifle this is my gun. This is for killin', this is for fun.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Three years ago I was rear-ended. I received whiplash injury. I had pain in my neck and arms, and my hands became weak. It was something strange and frustrating. I started feeling depressed. MRI and Xrays were not showing any nerve damage. The accident had caused spasms in my muscles. My doctor just couldnt comvince me that my nerves and spinal cord were fine. So they had to give me powerful anti-depressants which calmed me down. I was like high all the time.
> So I cannot get firearm license because of my depression history? My depression was because of an accident, it doesnt mean my mental state is bad.


Nope, you're good here in Virginia, brother.

Unless you have a criminal record or have been institutionalized for a mental problem, you can legally purchase a firearm. Virginia is also a "shall issue" state for concealed carry, meaning that if you complete a state approved training course and pay a fee they will issue a 5 year permit.

Maybe instead of lunch you can take me shooting one day, brother.. &#128514;


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Glocks have a "safety trigger".


I know I'm in the minority but I don't think much of the "safety trigger." Glocks have a short, light pull, nearly as good as a 1911. More than one Glock has discharged while reholstering. A 1911 has two safeties, one under the thumb and a grip safety that must be depressed. A proper grip depresses the grip safety automatically. A proper grip places one's thumb resting on the thumb safety. The 1911 is not slower than a Glock. The thumb safety can be depressed faster than moving the trigger finger into the trigger guard.

Good thing they make both types. We can all be happy.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Nope, you're good here in Virginia, brother.
> 
> Unless you have a criminal record or have been institutionalized for a mental problem, you can legally purchase a firearm. Virginia is also a "shall issue" state for concealed carry, meaning that if you complete a state approved training course and pay a fee they will issue a 5 year permit.


Just a question. If I am in Afghanistan, I can just pick up my gun and go in our yard and start firing. What if here you feel like firing a few shots. Where can you do it legally? Obviously you can't go to East Highland park and start firing &#128514;. Where can you legally fire for fun?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Just a question. If I am in Afghanistan, I can just pick up my gun and go in our yard and start firing. What if here you feel like firing a few shots. Where can you do it legally? Obviously you can't go to East Highland park and start firing &#128514;. Where can you legally fire for fun?


When you think really hard about the urge your are experiencing right now are you sure a little paint ball action wouldn't do the trick?


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Just a question. If I am in Afghanistan, I can just pick up my gun and go in our yard and start firing. What if here you feel like firing a few shots. Where can you do it legally? Obviously you can't go to East Highland park and start firing &#128514;. Where can you legally fire for fun?


I have six acres lakefront bordered by miles of Corps Of Engineers land. I open the back door and stick my gun hand outside.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Just a question. If I am in Afghanistan, I can just pick up my gun and go in our yard and start firing. What if here you feel like firing a few shots. Where can you do it legally? Obviously you can't go to East Highland park and start firing &#128514;. Where can you legally fire for fun?


Back when I lived in the sticks - my back yard, next door, up the road, or around the corner - my favorite place, down by the river with a huge burm.

Here in RVA, that would be Colonial Shooting Academy, one of the most popular ranges in the country. You can rent a gun there. 



Ian Richard Markham said:


> When you think really hard about the urge your are experiencing right now are you sure a little paint ball action wouldn't do the trick?


I'd prefer to shoot at paper than be shot at. But that's just me.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Back when I lived in the sticks - my back yard, next door, up the road, or around the corner - my favorite place, down by the river with a huge burm.
> 
> Here in RVA, that would be Colonial Shooting Academy, one of the most popular ranges in the country. You can rent a gun there. :smiles:


Oh I see.


ColtDelta said:


> I have six acres lakefront bordered by miles of Corps Of Engineers land. I open the back door and stick my gun hand outside.


That was my question. I have lived in big cities in America. I am pretty sure they will throw the whole law book at you if you fire in big cities.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> That was my question. I have lived in big cities in America. I am pretty sure they will throw the whole law book at you if you fire in big cities.


Yeah, no, don't shoot in Highland Park unless you are being shot at.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Oh I see.
> 
> That was my question. I have lived in big cities in America. I am pretty sure they will throw the whole law book at you if you fire in big cities.


Make friends with someone with s piece of land in the country. Practicing alone or with a good friend beats a range with a bunch of other people.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ColtDelta said:


> Make friends with someone with s piece of land in the country. Practicing alone or with a good friend beats a range with a bunch of other people.


Agreed. But we're limited here and he's new.

He and I are already in contact. @Virginia is for lovers - Hey brother, if you want to go shooting with me someday, we can make that happen. Colonial is a great range. I can supply the firepower and we can split the cost of renting a lane.

We'll talk more later..


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Agreed.
> 
> He and I are already in contact. @Virginia is for lovers - Hey brother, if you want to go shooting with me someday, we can make that happen. Colonial is a great range. I can supply the firepower and we can split the cost of renting a lane.
> 
> We'll talk more later..


Sure bro.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I like the Glock G43X and G48.
> 
> View attachment 392958
> 
> ...


Gun store owners aren't always right. That one should have known about revolvers with a concealed hammer. They're made specifically to not snag on clothing or even fire from inside a pocket.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

The makings of what @Benjamin M and @Virginia is for lovers have is the exact same situation as the way the movie _American Sniper _ended and I'm afraid for them a little.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Blah, Blah, Blah I know TOS we're not supposed to have firearms but screw Uber my car.
> 
> With that being said I'm really stuck at the moment between .22 vs 9mm concealed carry.
> 
> The 9mm is definitely more powerful but the .22 has vastly cheaper ammo and much easier to fire with accuracy. I would appreciate any and all advice. Even some gun picks if it suits your fancy.


Try asking Uber/Lytft to tell you exactly why it's legal for them to put that in their TOS. They won't do it. It's explicitly illegal for them to do so in some states. It's implicitly illegal for them to do it in all states because it's YOUR PROPERTY.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> The makings of what @Benjamin M and @Virginia is for lovers have is the exact same situation as the way the movie _American Sniper _ended and I'm afraid for them a little.


Dude, find someone else to troll. I'm not doing this again.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Actually, the brain should always be the first line of defense...and usually works much better than guns.


Neither is a substitute for the other. If things go sideways and reason fails, you'll wish you had a weapon of some sort.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Blah, Blah, Blah I know TOS we're not supposed to have firearms but screw Uber my car.
> 
> With that being said I'm really stuck at the moment between .22 vs 9mm concealed carry.
> 
> The 9mm is definitely more powerful but the .22 has vastly cheaper ammo and much easier to fire with accuracy. I would appreciate any and all advice. Even some gun picks if it suits your fancy.


Whatever You are most comfortable and skilled with. Also make sure you get out of the car before you think about using a gun. Inside a car you have a much better chance of shooting yourself than shooting an assailant.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Dude, find someone else to troll. I'm not doing this again.


No really though the war hero in the Movie _American Sniper_ meets a disabled veteran online and invites him to a gun range and the disabled veteran shot and killed the war hero. True story as told by Clint Eastwood.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Fargle said:


> Neither is a substitute for the other. If things go sideways and reason fails, you'll wish you had a weapon of some sort.


Long shank Screwdriver is a much better weapon in car than any firearm.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I am a US citizen now and I have been here for a little over 6 years. I have lived in 4 different States so far. Never felt the need for a gun.


How nice. Please have the decency to not force your choice on others.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Fargle said:


> Neither is a substitute for the other. If things go sideways and reason fails, you'll wish you had a weapon of some sort.


It takes two reckless drivers to cause an ugly accident. Im Similarly it takes two hotheads to cause an exchange of fire. If one party is sane and keeps his/her cool, things could be sorted out without fire.
I have witnessed some really nasty clashes. Morons did something that affected multiple families :frown:
Thats why my father always says that blessed is the land where there is rule of law. Lawlessness sucks.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> No really though the war hero in the Movie _American Sniper_ meets a disabled veteran online and invites him to a gun range and the disabled veteran shot and killed the war hero. True story as told by Clint Eastwood.


Ian, grown ups are talking here. So far, no trolling or arguments. I have commented on one of your posts, other than that I know nothing about you and really don't care. Why you chose to go after me is a mystery.

Saying that I would shoot a buddy? Really?

Not sure what your mental health situation is but I wish you well. In terms of this thread, glad that you are not armed.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Anyone here likes these? Anybody?
> They are super reliable
> 
> View attachment 393041


Last time I checked, Makarovs (still?) had a problem with hollow-points. They also feel unpleasantly like a Walther PPK. If you get one, get it because it's interesting, not to rely on.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Fargle said:


> How nice. Please have the decency to not force your choice on others.


Force? Lol. I am just expressing my view. I said no guns for me. Others have the free will to do otherwise. Who am I stop them!


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> No really though the war hero in the Movie _American Sniper_ meets a disabled veteran online and invites him to a gun range and the disabled veteran shot and killed the war hero. True story as told by Clint Eastwood.


The guy that killed Chris Kyle was only disabled in the sense that he claimed PTSD. Some of his medical doctors actually think his problems were caused by alcoholism and other mental illnesses. He spent only six months even remotely close to a combat zone as a prison guard. The rest of his enlistment he was a weapons repairmsn.

He shot Kyle and another man in the back as they were walking away from him.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I said no guns for me.


I thought you just made plans to go to the gun range with @Benjamin M


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Fargle said:


> How nice. Please have the decency to not force your choice on others.


I've been chatting with this guy for a while, great guy. He came from a war zone and his opinions are based largely on that. I appreciate him sharing on this thread what he went through.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

ColtDelta said:


> The guy that killed Chris Kyle was only disabled in the sense that he claimed PTSD. Some of his medical doctors actually think his problems were caused by alcoholism and other mental illnesses. He spent only six months even remotely close to a combat zone as a prison guard. The rest of his enlistment he was a weapons repairmsn.
> 
> He shot Kyle and another man in the back as they were walking away from him.


I have not watched that movie. Is it based on a true story?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I have not watched that movie. Is it based on a true story?


Yep absolutely. Real tragedy. Google Chris Kyle


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I thought you just made plans to go to the gun range with @Benjamin M


I have no intention and need for owning a firearm. I am a poor man. Nobody would want to kill me. Nobody will kill me for my smart phone and thirty bucks in my wallet. So no guns for me.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Force? Lol. I am just expressing my view. I said no guns for me. Others have the free will to do otherwise. Who am I stop them!


Please forgive me. You started off using a line that a lot of people use to justify disarming others and I "jumped the gun" so to speak.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I have no intention and need for owning a firearm. I am a poor man. Nobody would want to kill me. Nobody will kill me for my smart phone and thirty bucks in my wallet. So no guns for me.


Well I didn't mean to scare you I mean shooting for fun is stupid but it is really actually fun. It's just that Chris Kyle met his killer online and made a date with him to go to the shooting range. And that's exactly what you and @Benjamin M did.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Fargle said:


> Please forgive me. You started off using a line that a lot of people use to justify disarming others and I "jumped the gun" so to speak.


Disarming the law abiding and decent citizens is a really scary idea. Imagine a government shows up and tells you that your land is no more yours and the government will take over it. And the doors of the courts are also closed to you. Police and army will also listen to that crazy government and not you. What will happen then? Exactly what happened to Central Asian countries which were swallowed by Communist Russia. Suddenly they lost all their land and property. Government took all their belongings by force and poor folks had no arms to fight. Government even forced their girls to marry single men. Everything was done by force.



Ian Richard Markham said:


> Well I didn't mean to scare you I mean shooting for fun is stupid but it is really actually fun. It's just that Chris Kyle met his killer online and made a date with him to go to the shooting range. And that's exactly what you and @Benjamin M did.


Dude, you are the one who looks like a psycho serial killer in your picture &#128514; Just kidding.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Disarming the law abiding and decent citizens is a really scary idea. Imagine a government shows up and tells you that your land is no more yours and the government will take over it. And the doors of the courts are also closed to you. Police and army will also listen to that crazy government and not you. What will happen then? Exactly what happened to Central Asian countries which were swallowed by Communist Russia. Suddenly they lost all their land and property. Government took all their belongings by force and poor folks had no arms to fight. Government even forced their girls to marry single men. Everything was done by force.


Dude, I like you.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> See, that is the risk. No gun for me, nope!!!!,
> 
> O really, and they will believe you? I'm not gonna buy this. You will be charged with manslaughter and they will kick your butt. Your whole life will be ruined.


I was more so referencing you'll initially be arrested. There's a chance they may not press charges, but your ass is going to be arrested probably and at the very least questioned


Virginia is for lovers said:


> What if a weapon is developed which doesn't kill but puts the attacker unconscious?


Sometimes unconscious isn't enough.



tohunt4me said:


> Ladies and Gentleman of the Jury
> This UBER Driver . . .
> 
> " GUILTY "!
> ...


Hey did you forget about our guy here in Denver ? He shot and killed the passenger. NOT GUILTY&#128526;


Fargle said:


> Try asking Uber/Lytft tothat,l you exactly why it's legal for them to put that in their TOS. They won't do it. It's explicitly illegal for them to do so in some states. It's implicitly illegal for them to do it in all states because it's YOUR PROPERTY.


Interesting I just looked this up actually. So nowhere in Colorado terms of service does it even mention firearms . so Im quite curious how a weapons charge would hold up in court.

The great thing about Colorado is, your car is an extension of your home. So you don't have to have a concealed permit to carry in your vehicle. Denver has a no open carry law. otherwise Colorado is an open carry state. However, even better is, if you get pulled over, you don't even have to disclose to the police officer that you have a firearm, even if they ask! Obviously responsible gun owners would disclose the information but where this comes in handy is . . . rideshare drivers. So if you get pulled over with your passenger, you don't have to disclose you have a firearm and you save your job. If you had to disclose that, we all know how that would turn out.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Well I didn't mean to scare you I mean shooting for fun is stupid but it is really actually fun. It's just that Chris Kyle met his killer online and made a date with him to go to the shooting range. And that's exactly what you and @Benjamin M did.


I honestly don't get what your issue is.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I honestly don't get what your issue is.


You don't understand the irony in how your date with @Virginia is for lovers is exactly how the movie _American Sniper_ ends?


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Disarming the law abiding and decent citizens is a really scary idea. Imagine a government shows up and tells you that your land is no more yours and the government will take over it. And the doors of the courts are also closed to you. Police and army will also listen to that crazy government and not you. What will happen then? Exactly what happened to Central Asian countries which were swallowed by Communist Russia. Suddenly they lost all their land and property. Government took all their belongings by force and poor folks had no arms to fight. Government even forced their girls to marry single men. Everything was done by force.


Gun control advocates in the US constantly tell lies about how such things cannot happen in the US. I've asked a few to explain how but have never received a straight answer. Since you're in Virginia, I'm sure you're seeing how almost all of the counties are warning the state government to stop with its gun control efforts.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> You don't understand the irony in how your date with @Virginia is for lovers is exactly how the movie _American Sniper_ ends?


Stop it now dude &#128514; Not sure what time it is in Dallas, but it is very late here. Good night &#128564;&#128564;&#128564;


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> I carry a S&W Tac40 9mm in my purse. (but not when I drive, because that would be against the Uber and Lyft rules :smiles: )
> 
> For home defense I prefer a Mossberg Mariner 500. (20" w/ pistol grip) Longer range I like to use an AR 15/Mini 14/AK. (I have a CCW and Class III)
> 
> *IF* I carried when I work, I wouldn't want a 22. Not enough stopping power in dangerous situations.


At home I have..
SIG MPX K 9mm
S&W .357 model19
Patriot Ordinance Renegade+ AR15
Remington 57012ga


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Three years ago I was rear-ended. I received whiplash injury. I had pain in my neck and arms, and my hands became weak. It was something strange and frustrating. I started feeling depressed. MRI and Xrays were not showing any nerve damage. The accident had caused spasms in my muscles. My doctor just couldnt comvince me that my nerves and spinal cord were fine. So they had to give me powerful anti-depressants which calmed me down. I was like high all the time.
> So I cannot get firearm license because of my depression history? My depression was because of an accident, it doesnt mean my mental state is bad.


I dont know, but if you come to Seattle Washington, they ask you some very personal questions on the CCW application.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Fargle said:


> Gun control advocates in the US constantly tell lies about how such things cannot happen in the US. I've asked a few to explain how but have never received a straight answer. Since you're in Virginia, I'm sure you're seeing how almost all of the counties are warning the state government to stop with its gun control efforts.


Yeah it's getting hot here in Virginia. Concerns me. Hopefully the real nuts don't start popping off. Curious about the mass shooting downtown last night.

We need better gun control here and elsewhere in the country. The fact that I can sell someone a gun without a background check or even really knowing anything about them is troubling.

It's really a fine line sort of thing. Very complex issue in our country, for sure.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I don't like the Glock idea because there is not a safety on a glock


And _that_ is why a Glock is not a good weapon for a woman to carry in a purse, holstered or not.

Don't get me wrong. I don't think a person should depend on a safety. That's a different issue.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> And _that_ is why a Glock is not a good weapon for a woman to carry in a purse, holstered or not.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I don't think a person should depend on a safety. That's a different issue.


Purse carry troubles me. Too much crap, bad for your pistol and potentially dangerous.

Consider a "flash bang" - compact pistol in your bra.. &#128514;


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> compact pistol in your bra.. &#128514;


Haha! Hell, my bra is barely big enough to hold a credit card.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Fargle said:


> Gun control advocates in the US constantly tell lies about how such things cannot happen in the US. I've asked a few to explain how but have never received a straight answer. Since you're in Virginia, I'm sure you're seeing how almost all of the counties are warning the state government to stop with its gun control efforts.


Why it cannot happen in the US? US is gigantic and 50 states, US is larger than EU. Each state is like a country. Suddenly some hotheads could take over army and bases and start hammering the weaker states. Or suddenly rich states could enslave the poorer states who have no education and are not smart. Nope, people should have guns and kick crazy government's ass, if God forbid it happens. Also, guns are good in case foreign powers want to invade. Afghans kicked Russians asses because they had guns. Otherwise Afghanistan would be part of USSR. Afghan government was Russia's puppet. People stood up and kicked both Russia's and Afghan government's ass. 
Anyways, good night &#128564;


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

In my mind, the biggest problem with "gun control" isn't the government(s), although that's an issue. Rather it's:

Let's disarm all the law abiding citizens. How bad could that be?

I'm not worried about some God-fearing, law abiding citizens carrying. It's the ones who dont fit into that category that worry me.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Haha! Hell, my bra is barely big enough to hold a credit card.


Sorry, my apologies. I actually stumbled on that piece of info elsewhere here..  &#128514;


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Yeah it's getting hot here in Virginia. Concerns me. Hopefully the real nuts don't start popping off. Curious about the mass shooting downtown last night.
> 
> We need better gun control here and elsewhere in the country. The fact that I can sell someone a gun without a background check or even really knowing anything about them is troubling.
> 
> It's really a fine line sort of thing. Very complex issue in our country, for sure.


The big problem with background checks is the question of who's checking. That sort of thing has been used and still is used as an excuse to arbitrarily deny people guns and/or carry permits. Then there's the problem of registration, which is what background checks often become in practice. Registration leads to confiscation, which has happened and continues to happen in the US.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Purse carry troubles me. Too much crap, bad for your pistol and potentially dangerous.


Purses can get snatched, and then the weapon is in the wrong hands and if they are aware the gun is in there, it can be used against it's owner.

Shoulder holster is my style. Under a zip hoodie.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Fargle said:


> The big problem with background checks is the question of who's checking. That sort of thing has been used and still is used as an excuse to arbitrarily deny people guns and/or carry permits. Then there's the problem of registration, which is what background checks often become in practice. Registration leads to confiscation, which has happened and continues to happen in the US.


Private sales being legal without any paperwork or background checks is just stupid, I'm sorry / not sorry.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Why it cannot happen in the US? US is gigantic and 50 states, US is larger than EU. Each state is like a country. Suddenly some hotheads could take over army and bases and start hammering the weaker states. Or suddenly rich states could enslave the poorer states who have no education and are not smart. Nope, people should have guns and kick crazy government's ass, if God forbid it happens. Also, guns are good in case foreign powers want to invade. Afghans kicked Russians asses because they had guns. Otherwise Afghanistan would be part of USSR. Afghan government was Russia's puppet. People stood up and kicked both Russia's and Afghan government's ass.
> Anyways, good night &#128564;


I'm not sure where you're going with this, but I do entirely agree with your statements on Russian disarming its neighbors and subsequently committing atrocities.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> You don't understand the irony in how your date with @Virginia is for lovers is exactly how the movie _American Sniper_ ends?


Anyone listening to you about firearms might as well be listening to Paulie Shores' treatise on string theory.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Lastly revolvers are the most reliable and do not leave behind shell casings (*so you can change your story later*).


Don't make me worry about you, Ian. &#128517;


----------



## tarcham (Jan 23, 2018)

The best gun is the one you are most comfortable with.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

how about a antique lever action Winchester .22 magnum? Just slide that baby under the seat? 🙃


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Purses can get snatched, and then the weapon is in the wrong hands and if they are aware the gun is in there, it can be used against it's owner.
> 
> Shoulder holster is my style. Under a zip hoodie.


You're in a "may issue" state so kudos on obtaining your permit and carrying


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> You're in a "may issue" state so kudos on obtaining your permit and carrying :smiles:


I believe my clearances from Homeland Security and TSA that I've held for 10 years might have helped. Fed Gov has all ten of my fingerprints on file. I'm due in March for renewal on all that.

I hold an enhanced CDL-A w/hazmat so that's why I require all that. I did a lot runs to and from the ports, rails, and military bases.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I believe my clearances from Homeland Security and TSA that I've held for 10 years might have helped. Fed Gov has all ten of my fingerprints on file. I'm due in March for renewal on all that.
> 
> I hold an enhanced CDL-A w/hazmat so that's why I require all that. I did a lot runs to and from the ports, rails, and military bases.


But do you "flash bang"? &#128514;


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> But do you "flash bang"? &#128514;


Let's hope not. I've done runs out of Hanford. :aliens:


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

@Virginia is for lovers , here's the latest on the shooting in our market early Christmas day.

https://wtvr.com/2019/12/25/kenneth-lawson-obit/
Your area is also known as being relatively unsafe. No go for me.

You're clear on your stance on guns and I respect that. Just keep your head on a swivel, brother.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

For close quarter, non specific targeting.

https://americanguncraft.com/product/diablo-break-open-12-gauge-pistol-black-grips/


Lissetti said:


> Let's hope not. I've done runs out of Hanford. :aliens:


Do you glow in the dark?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> For close quarter, non specific targeting.
> 
> https://americanguncraft.com/product/diablo-break-open-12-gauge-pistol-black-grips/
> 
> Do you glow in the dark?


I only did two runs out of there, then said no more. Its *really* good pay, but not worth the risk to me.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

If I were to purchase a firearm to carry when driving it would be a .45 derringer. Plenty of power, accuracy good for front seat to back seat. If you need more than two rounds you are either screwed from the get go or you suck.

My every day carry, not for Lyft. Baretta Nano 9mm. Less than an inch thick. Conceals easily. 
For your carry pistol you do not want a safety. It is for defense. You want it to go bang every time you pull the trigger no matter what. 
In an emergency you don't want to waste time checking the safety. 
The safety is don't pull the effing trigger.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

How'd i miss this?

my personal carry is a 38 snub nose revolver,

Most of what you guys have posted is what you should be looking for.

The only issue i'm seeing is that honestly, anything smaller than a 38 or 9mm.. that's too low of a calibur.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

.22wmr is a surprisingly effective round. much lighter and the same power as your .38 special. 
https://www.americanrifleman.org/articles/2015/6/8/the-22-magnum-for-self-defense/


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I only did two runs out of there, then said no more. Its *really* good pay, but not worth the risk to me.


&#128077;


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Kevin Kargel said:


> .22wmr is a surprisingly effective round. much lighter and the same power as your .38 special.
> https://www.americanrifleman.org/articles/2015/6/8/the-22-magnum-for-self-defense/


You and only one other member here has recommended a .22 being a viable option for self defense.

The .22 ammunition is half the price of 9mm rounds and thus far has been its biggest selling point in my book.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You and only one other member here has recommended a .22 being a viable option for self defense.
> 
> The .22 ammunition is half the price of 9mm rounds and thus far has been its biggest selling point in my book.


Very small but fast projectile. One advantage is that you have the ability to carry a large number of rounds. Which is good, because you might need to get several rounds on target to stop the threat.

Dude, stop worrying so much about the cost of ammo. Your self defense ammo is going to be about $22 and you will carry them for a year plus without firing any. Your target ammo will be around $15-30 for a large quantity, especially if you buy in bulk.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Very small but fast projectile. One advantage is that you have the ability to carry a large number of rounds. Which is good, because you might need to get several rounds on target to stop the threat.
> 
> Dude, stop worrying so much about the cost of ammo. Your self defense ammo is going to be about $22 and you will carry them for a year plus without firing any. Your target ammo will be around $15-30 for a large quantity, especially if you buy in bulk.


Ben I believe you miss understand my meaning of ammunition cost. Weekly range practice means ammunition is a real expense, even in bulk.

Yes I like going to the range. I live in Georgia, didn't you know we all ******** &#129312;

FYI I'm not even considering any .22's anymore based off you guys advice and some additional personal research.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Ben I believe you miss understand my meaning of ammunition cost. Weekly range practice means ammunition is a real expense, even in bulk.
> 
> Yes I like going to the range. I live in Georgia, didn't you know we all ******** &#129312;
> 
> FYI I'm not even considering any .22's anymore based off you guys advice and some additional personal research.


If you are planning on going to the range weekly (that's cool) consider reloading on your own as others have suggested.

But, again, I wouldn't fret too much about the cost differences. Go with a caliber that makes sense. 9mm is a solid choice.

Oh, and also make sure that you become a member of your range!

That's what kills me financially, target and ammo I can get on the cheap - range time costs a lot.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> If you are planning on going to the range weekly (that's cool) consider reloading on your own as others have suggested.
> 
> But, again, I wouldn't fret too much about the cost differences. Go with a caliber that makes sense. 9mm is a solid choice.


Yea... dead men can't save money &#128517;


----------



## ProShooter (May 31, 2018)

I’m a firearms instructor so I love questions like this. I can tell you that a .22 is only going to aggravate someone, not stop them. Get something with real stopping power.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Kevin Kargel said:


> My every day carry, not for Lyft. Baretta Nano 9mm. Less than an inch thick. Conceals easily.


How do you like your Nano? This was actually the first piece I wanted to check out. For some reason everyone is hating on it. However, it ranks pretty high for female concealers


ProShooter said:


> I'm a firearms instructor so I love questions like this. I can tell you that a .22 is only going to aggravate someone, not stop them. Get something with real stopping power.


Exactly! Once aggravated, they will be even harder to take down . Not to mention if they are high on meth or have done shit ton of blow.

A 22 is not meant for self-defense. One might be able to use it as a scare tactic... Against a raccoon. However, anyone looking to carry for the purpose of self-defense, had better be prepared to use in that manner and one is not able to do so with a 22


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

I did a lot of research when deciding what my CC weapon should be. My S&W Model 15 with the 4 inch barrel is sweet, but it doesn't hide very well. I did some research on teh interwebs and fired a bunch of different pistols at the range. I settled on the Ruger LCP II, with Hydra-Shok ammo. One of the things that helped convince me was finding a torture test of the LCP II on YouTube.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> because you might need to get several rounds on target to stop the threat.


The training at Thunder Ranch is:

"Keep shooting them until they stop doing what you started shooting them for."



Lissetti said:


> I only did two runs out of there, then said no more. Its *really* good pay, but not worth the risk to me.


What was the risk that you perceived?



Benjamin M said:


> compact pistol in your bra


Wait, where'd the "stopping power" argument go?


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Lol. 11 pages in less that 24 hrs. Look, a dissenting opinion for anyone perusing these pages and thinking about carrying in your rideshare car. In my view, on balance the cons outweigh the pros. Although I cannot disagree with any of the sentiments expressed by, say, Benjamin, a handgun in a rideshare car just doesn't make sense. I say that as a firearms owner all my life. At home, sure. On the street, maybe. In a rideshare car, nah.

There are several threads here on using pepper spray or some variant if you feel the need have the ability to disable a pax. I was influenced by such a thread to purchase a canister of pepper spray. I store it in the lower pocket of the drivers door, covers by a cloth used to clean the windows. My choice in pepper spray after reading a lot of reviews.

"Your focus determines your reality."
Qui-Gon Jinn


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Just tested a MP Shield 9. My thoughts on it is that it's a great gun low recoil almost like a .22. My only issue with it is the grip and it's a little light for my taste.

The grip is a hair too short for my hands and it's too narrow. But I'm thinking for a concealed carry this is probably the standard quality of life adjustments. This is the smallest 9mm I've shot.

I would appreciate any and all thoughts on this. Oh and a picture of my groupings 8.5 yards &#128523;


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I don't like the feel of the shield myself, I like double stack magazines and the thicker grip. Try a Taurus 709 Slim, they are similar to the Shield. I know the 709 Slim comes with pinky extensions for the magazines, not sure if the Shield has that option.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Wait, where'd the "stopping power" argument go?


9mm? Not talking about some of the weird options that people have posted.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Just tested a MP Shield 9. My thoughts on it is that it's a great gun low recoil almost like a .22. My only issue with it is the grip and it's a little light for my taste.
> 
> The grip is a hair too short for my hands and it's too narrow. But I'm thinking for a concealed carry this is probably the standard quality of life adjustments. This is the smallest 9mm I've shot.
> 
> ...


There are grip extensions available. I also didn't like its size at first but I warmed up to it.

I used to conceal carry a full size, it is possible. But yeah, your typical CCW is going to be on the smaller side.

Check out the new Shield EZ and the M&P 2.0 compact.



FLKeys said:


> I know the 709 Slim comes with pinky extensions for the magazines, not sure if the Shield has that option.


It does


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

After doing some shopping around that deal is the cheapest high quality ccw available right now by far. I’m a value type of guy sooo... I went ahead and bought it. 🥳

The grip didn’t effect my aim so I’m sure it’s more mental adjustment than anything else. Firearm, shipped, transfer fee I’m at around $340.

Shopping around for ammo and good cc holster now, maybe some additional clips too.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Just tested a MP Shield 9. My thoughts on it is that it's a great gun low recoil almost like a .22. My only issue with it is the grip and it's a little light for my taste.
> 
> The grip is a hair too short for my hands and it's too narrow. But I'm thinking for a concealed carry this is probably the standard quality of life adjustments. This is the smallest 9mm I've shot.
> 
> ...


Try the Glock 43 &#128513;

Nevermind... Scratch that LOL I hear people are really impressed with their shot on the M&P Shield


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> What was the risk that you perceived?


I wasn't near anything highly sensitive. I never ran any of those high risk loads, but I knew what they paid. I ran two common freight loads out of there but I was still required to have a high level of clearance just to gain access to the grounds. I'm not cool being so close to a radioactive facility, which is why I never ran those hot loads and told my boss after the second run to not send me back.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> After doing some shopping around that deal is the cheapest high quality ccw available right now by far. I'm a value type of guy sooo... I went ahead and bought it. &#129395;
> 
> The grip didn't effect my aim so I'm sure it's more mental adjustment than anything else. Firearm, shipped, transfer fee I'm at around $340.
> 
> Shopping around for ammo and good cc holster now, maybe some additional clips too.


Look at Alien Gear holsters, very comfortable and great concealment. I have the Shape Shift.

Ammo, stay away from steel casings. Hornady Critical Duty or Federal Hydra Shok are good choices.

Look up Hogue pistol grips.


----------



## vladi (Jan 15, 2016)

If you ask me, as a Russian I have only one response


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

AK's in the US market are way over priced. Could kick myself for not getting one 10 years ago. Now, at least to me, AK's are not worth the asking price.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Look at Alien Gear holsters, very comfortable and great concealment. I have the Shape Shift.
> 
> Ammo, stay away from steel casings. Hornady Critical Duty or Federal Hydra Shok are good choices.
> 
> Look up Hogue pistol grips.


Well Im looking for anything for range shooting in bulk but a small box of high quality to actually carry around.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> AK's in the US market are way over priced. Could kick myself for not getting one 10 years ago. Now, at least to me, AK's are not worth the asking price.


Agreed. Wide variance in quality from junk to great, too. An unreliable firearm is worthless. I looked at AKs, and ended up buying one of these.
Very pricey-and reliable.

https://www.sigsauer.com/store/sig-mpx-k.html


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Sure, get a semiauto -- if you want a face full of hot brass.

I suggest a snubnosed revolver, .38, with a shielded hammer. Corbin ammo.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Try the Glock 43 &#128513;
> 
> Nevermind... Scratch that LOL I hear people are really impressed with their shot on the M&P Shield


I think my the glock 43 would actually be my idea ccw due to the larger grip. I'm marginally a better shot with the MP though so I consider both a draw. The MP being on sell for $250 vs the Glocks being ~$500 range is the deal breaker.

I think for my full sized firearm I'm going with a Glock though :smiles: well maybe a small part of me wouldn't mind a giant revolver snub nose style.

I'm going to start another trend when I do to, I didn't realize it was so many gun owners on here, with a lot of great advice.



Wolfgang Faust said:


> Agreed. Wide variance in quality from junk to great, too. An unreliable firearm is worthless. I looked at AKs, and ended up buying one of these.
> Very pricey-and reliable.
> 
> https://www.sigsauer.com/store/sig-mpx-k.html


That's a lot of gun. I think a burglar would just lay down and start begging/praying if he seen you with that thing.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I have a 12 guage shotgun shell installed in the back of Each seat .
> With an Electronic firing pin.
> Connected to steering wheel controls.
> 
> ...


May as well install improvised claymores if that's what you want.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> May as well install improvised claymores if that's what you want.


I did not Tell you what my anti Theft device is yet . . .


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Can someone tell me what part of the US they're showing in the movie the good the bad and the ugly? It is one flat dry dusty place. And why cowboys are always shown in dry dusty places? Why not around snow peaks?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Can someone tell me what part of the US they're showing in the movie the good the bad and the ugly? It is one flat dry dusty place. And why cowboys are always shown in dry dusty places? Why not around snow peaks?


Good Bad & Ugly ( a " Spaghetti " western.) Was Filmed in Spain.
Cheaper production costs & vast unspoild wild areas.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Good Bad & Ugly ( a " Spaghetti " western.) Was Filmed in Spain.
> Cheaper production costs & vast unspoild wild areas.


I think I knew that but in the movie the story line involves Civil War, so what part of the US is in the story line?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I think I knew that but in the movie the story line involves Civil War, so what part of the US is in the story line?


In a place long forgotten in a desert land far away.


----------



## Iloveuberyay (Dec 27, 2017)

Is this a good home defense gun? Mossberg 500 shotgun. Any recommendations? There have been alot of break ins in my neighborhood recently.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Iloveuberyay said:


> View attachment 393319
> 
> Is this a good home defense gun? Mausberg 500 shotgun. Any recommendations? There have been alot of break ins in my neighborhood recently.


Open floor plan and the correct ammo, yep. Be aware it will be very hard to maneuver in tight places like hallways. Fold the stock and keep gun very close to your body. Use a minimum of 4O buck, OOBuck is even better.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Iloveuberyay said:


> View attachment 393319
> 
> Is this a good home defense gun? Mossberg 500 shotgun. Any recommendations? There have been alot of break ins in my neighborhood recently.


Probably the best home defense weapon.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have a Mossberg 500 with 3 different barrels and two types of stocks and just a pistol grip. Have it in the bedroom with 16.5" barrel and pistol grip right now. Really thinking about getting the Shockwave instead. I use 40 Buck instead of 00 Buck for less penetration through walls.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Probably the best home defense weapon.


I have a Remington 870 12 ga pump... I added a streamlight 850 lumen racker, red Dot and green laser.


----------



## vladi (Jan 15, 2016)

Handguns, I’ll take beretta m9/ 92fs any day. Not really that good for ccw, since it’s a full size. Just go with sub compact glock.. works like a hammer. If budget is big enough go for sig p320


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TheDevilisaPa
[QUOTE="vladi said:


> Handguns, I'll take beretta m9/ 92fs any day. Not really that good for ccw, since it's a full size. Just go with sub compact glock.. works like a hammer. If budget is big enough go for sig p320


You could do the Beretta Nano &#129335;&#127996; you even have the choice of Pink or Tiffany green &#128526;



















TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I think my the glock 43 would actually be my idea ccw due to the larger grip. I'm marginally a better shot with the MP though so I consider both a draw. The MP being on sell for $250 vs the Glocks being ~$500 range is the deal breaker.


Exactly my thoughts. Glock being my number one choice but for half the price the M&P is a damn good gun. Both are in top spots for concealed carries so I don't think you would be sacrificing quality. Everyone I know that owns one is very happy with the shot. The only reason I said nevermind scratch that idea in my other post was, as I was typing that comment, you posted you just purchased the M&P LOL

Glock 43!! 
Nevermind... M&P it is! LOL


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Ruger SR9c. Somewhat smaller size 9mm, easy to carry.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> Many of the small semi-auto handguns have no safety catch. So you have to charge the weapon and hope you don't shoot yourself trying to draw.
> 
> I am not in favor of carrying in the car. I can't imagine it being useful if someone in the backseat already has the drop on you.
> 
> I've driven all over the city of chicago. Never felt a need to use anything but the gas pedel.


Not all attackers will be inside your car. An attack can come from outside your vehicle when you least expect it, you might not even see it coming. There are a thousand different scenarios that could happen, although unlikely. I don't have a weapon because I need one, I carry a weapon in case I ever need it. I'd much rather waste the time and money owning and training with a weapon I'll never use than save my time and money and not be prepared.



Virginia is for lovers said:


> See, that is the risk. No gun for me, nope!!!!,
> 
> 
> O really, and they will believe you? I'm not gonna buy this. You will be charged with manslaughter and they will kick your butt. Your whole life will be ruined.


So you'd rather be dead than face legal action?


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> In a place long forgotten in a desert land far away.


I guess 1860 is considered long forgotten in the scale of American(New World) history. In the old world, there are 1800 year old churches and 1400 year old mosques &#128514;


iamthenewguy123 said:


> Not all attackers will be inside your car. An attack can come from outside your vehicle when you least expect it, you might not even see it coming. There are a thousand different scenarios that could happen, although unlikely. I don't have a weapon because I need one, I carry a weapon in case I ever need it. I'd much rather waste the time and money owning and training with a weapon I'll never use than save my time and money and not be prepared.
> 
> 
> So you'd rather be dead than face legal action?


 No, I would rather be careful and not escalate the situation. If someone wants to take my wallet at a gunpoint, they can have it lol.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Iloveuberyay said:


> View attachment 393319
> 
> Is this a good home defense gun? Mossberg 500 shotgun. Any recommendations? There have been alot of break ins in my neighborhood recently.


Good choice, for ammo go for buck shot.

With a shotgun there's zero chance of over penetrating a wall and killing someone on the other side.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

If someone wants to take my wallet at a gunpoint, they will be met with a gun.
Criminals are chicken shit.
They back down when met with force.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

As a USAF pilot, we were issued .38 revolvers to enter the combat zone in Vietnam. We always locked them in a box in the back of the airplane, because we believed they would be worthless. Army officers were issued .45s.

I have a CCW but don't feel any need to carry when driving rideshare in this peaceful community. I own a Ruger LCP. Started carrying years ago after a camping trip where my wife and I felt threatened by two drunks we met on a hiking trail. We feel that without our large dog, we may have been in trouble. The dog is gone, but I still carry when camping.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> If someone wants to take my wallet at a gunpoint, they will be met with a gun.
> Criminals are chicken shit.
> They back down when met with force.


You will risk taking a bullet yourself, accidently killing the robber, and then get arrested, and then have problem proving yourself innocent to the jury? All for a wallet with some cards in it and some cash? It will become one big mess. Imagine dealing with police, courts, lawyers, bail money, so much stress.
I would rather lose my wallet, go home, have my meal and go to sleep, and prepare myself for next day's work lol.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

The sound of a shotgun being racked will clear the bowels of a perp faster than that crackhead in San Francisco who was filmed shitting in the aisle of a Safeway this week.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> You will risk taking a bullet yourself, accidently killing the robber, and then get arrested, and then have problem proving yourself innocent to the jury? All for a wallet with some cards in it and some cash? It will become one big mess. Imagine dealing with police, courts, lawyers, bail money, so much stress.
> I would rather lose my wallet, go home, have my meal and go to sleep, and prepare myself for next day's work lol.


I suppose you're right, living is overrated. Wouldn't want to go through all that legal trouble just so my kids could visit me in jail. I'd better just make my funeral arrangements now then....smh.

Robbery is not the only scenario you might need to protect yourself. There could be an angry ex boyfriend waiting behind the bushes when you drop a young lady off at her home at 3am. Some angry crackhead could mistake you for someone else. There's also random gang violence, etc. What would you do if you were the only witness to a guy twice your size beating the snot out of a young lady? You could find yourself as the target in a number of different circumstances, throwing your wallet at them isn't going to keep you alive. BTW, do you have any idea how much of a legal headache it can be when they do get your wallet and you are suddenly also a victim of identity theft? That can ruin your life too! That's totally fine that you don't like guns, but don't think you're smarter than the people that carry them. Most of us want to be prepared for situations that actually happen in real life. This romantic notion that a brazen thief will leave you unharmed once he gets what he wants is a stupid gamble.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> You will risk taking a bullet yourself, accidently killing the robber, and then get arrested, and then have problem proving yourself innocent to the jury? All for a wallet with some cards in it and some cash? It will become one big mess. Imagine dealing with police, courts, lawyers, bail money, so much stress.
> I would rather lose my wallet, go home, have my meal and go to sleep, and prepare myself for next day's work lol.


Good luck.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> You will risk taking a bullet yourself, accidently killing the robber, and then get arrested, and then have problem proving yourself innocent to the jury? All for a wallet with some cards in it and some cash? It will become one big mess. Imagine dealing with police, courts, lawyers, bail money, so much stress.
> I would rather lose my wallet, go home, have my meal and go to sleep, and prepare myself for next day's work lol.


Accidentally killing the person pointing a gun at you? That would not be an accident. You could just give him your wallet then he will kill you anyway, no witnesses. Each situation is different, having a gun on you gives you more options.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

The only accident would be if I mamed rather than killed him. Then he could turn around and sue me. That would still be better than taking a bullet.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> It will become one big mess. Imagine dealing with police, courts, lawyers, bail money, so much stress.


This all is a nonissue unless there is some young far left DA planning on running for higher office soon. In most cases when the armed robber is killed there is no arrest or trial. Justifiable homicide, case closed.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> You will risk taking a bullet yourself, accidently killing the robber, and then get arrested, and then have problem proving yourself innocent to the jury? All for a wallet with some cards in it and some cash? It will become one big mess. Imagine dealing with police, courts, lawyers, bail money, so much stress.
> I would rather lose my wallet, go home, have my meal and go to sleep, and prepare myself for next day's work lol.


I drive celebrities, millionaires, legislators and athletes.
No harm will come to them, or me.
I am formidable, imposing, with a deep voice. Only a lunatic would mess with me, but I'm ready for him, too.
And his friends.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

Bbonez said:


> This all is a nonissue unless there is some young far left DA planning on running for higher office soon. In most cases when the armed robber is killed there is no arrest or trial. Justifiable homicide, case closed.


I'm sure places like New York, California and Chicago have some pretty rotten laws or policies when it comes to self defense, but I'd gladly break those laws.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> You will risk taking a bullet yourself, accidently killing the robber, and then get arrested, and then have problem proving yourself innocent to the jury? All for a wallet with some cards in it and some cash? It will become one big mess. Imagine dealing with police, courts, lawyers, bail money, so much stress.
> I would rather lose my wallet, go home, have my meal and go to sleep, and prepare myself for next day's work lol.


If someone tries to rob you, in the United States, and you fear for your life, you can use deadly force. It's not a case of "accidentally killing the robber". You use force until the threat is stopped.

In the Bronx this week an elderly man was left in a coma after being beaten and then bashed with garbage can by a gang of violent thugs. Proceeds of robbery: $1


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Violent crime is inversely proportional to legal gun ownership.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

I'm too lazy at the moment, but I wish one of us could point to a website that shows all the crimes that are stopped by good guys with guns.



Wolfgang Faust said:


> Violent crime is inversely proportional to legal gun ownership.


I may be dating myself but I was taught in public school that an armed society is a polite society &#128513;


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> I'm too lazy at the moment, but I wish one of us could point to a website that shows all the crimes that are stopped by good guys with guns.
> 
> 
> I may be dating myself but I was taught in public school that an armed society is a polite society &#128513;


This is a very complex question because a gun doesn't even need to be fired to stop a crime. Showing a gun can be enough. Knowledge that there's a good change of an armed victim can also be enough. In the latter case, the "user" is unaware of the crime averted. Defensive threats aren't always reported to law enforcement. I've both reported and not reported. Here are some examples. Reported: meth head beating on neighbor's house. I point a gun and tell him to go away. Called police to tell them that the loser was stalking people. Not reported: Creepy man menacing a family in a parking lot. I never presented a gun, but I did threaten the creep and I was thanked by the family.

Start with https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defensive_gun_use for solid information.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

This is a pretty good estimate of defensive gun use: the question was: "During the last 12 months, have you confronted another person with a firearm, even if you did not fire it, to protect yourself, your property, or someone else?" Respondents were told to leave out incidents from occupations, like policing, where using firearms is part of the job. Kleck is impressed with how the question excludes animals but includes DGUs outside the home as well as within it."

https://reason.com/2018/04/20/cdc-provides-more-evidence-that-plenty-o/
"The final adjusted prevalence of 1.24% therefore implies that in an average year during 1996-1998, 2.46 million U.S. adults used a gun for self-defense. This estimate, based on an enormous sample of 12,870 cases (unweighted) in a nationally representative sample, strongly confirms the 2.5 million past-12-months estimate obtained Kleck and Gertz (1995)&#8230;.CDC's results, then, imply that guns were used defensively by victims about 3.6 times as often as they were used offensively by criminals."


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

I had an incident several months ago involving a crazy guy in traffic who was threatening my life. I readied my weapon and did everything I could to avoid using it. Luckily I was able to escape the situation without further incident, but it could have just as easily gone the other way. I had to drive up on the sidewalk to get away. Had I been driving a shorter car or trapped in a different lane one of us would be dead right now. No way was I going to let that be me.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> I had an incident several months ago involving a crazy guy in traffic who was threatening my life. I readied my weapon and did everything I could to avoid using it. Luckily I was able to escape the situation without further incident, but it could have just as easily gone the other way. I had to drive up on the sidewalk to get away. Had I been driving a shorter car or trapped in a different lane one of us would be dead right now. No way was I going to let that be me.


Where in PHX was that?
Road rage?


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

I think it was tolleson area, maybe around buckeye road? It was a while back so my memory is a little hazy. I remember it started in a construction zone and it was after 9 or 10pm.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Gilby said:


> As a USAF pilot, we were issued .38 revolvers to enter the combat zone in Vietnam. We always locked them in a box in the back of the airplane, because we believed they would be worthless. Army officers were issued .45s.
> 
> I have a CCW but don't feel any need to carry when driving rideshare in this peaceful community. I own a Ruger LCP. Started carrying years ago after a camping trip where my wife and I felt threatened by two drunks we met on a hiking trail. We feel that without our large dog, we may have been in trouble. The dog is gone, but I still carry when camping.


So a scary experience while camping made you decide to carry while camping but didn't make you think about all the things that could happen while you're driving rideshare? if something was to happen, then would you consider carrying? I don't get it . Why wait until something bad happens to you? Isn't that a little after the fact and the exact opposite of why we carry?


Iamthenewguy123 said:


> This romantic notion that a brazen thief will leave you unharmed once he gets what he wants is a stupid Gamble


Very true. My cousin and his girlfriend were walking back to his place one night. When a car pulled up and robbed them. The girlfriend happened to have two phones and was able to hide one of them to call for help afterwards. after these guys took everything, they got in their car and fired a couple shots as they drove off. Landed my cousin in the hospital for a while. Absolutely pointless. They already had everything they wanted and were leaving.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> I think it was tolleson area, maybe around buckeye road? It was a while back so my memory is a little hazy. I remember it started in a construction zone and it was after 9 or 10pm.


Figures...the west side sucks.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Figures...the west side sucks.


There's crime everywhere. Scottsdale has a trailer park and Chandler has meth labs. The crimes is just more obvious in some areas than others.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> You will risk taking a bullet yourself, accidently killing the robber, and then get arrested, and then have problem proving yourself innocent to the jury? All for a wallet with some cards in it and some cash? It will become one big mess. Imagine dealing with police, courts, lawyers, bail money, so much stress.
> I would rather lose my wallet, go home, have my meal and go to sleep, and prepare myself for next day's work lol.


 I wouldn't accidentally be killing the robber. It would be on purpose. Yes you would be arrested but as far as a problem proving your innocence? If you pulled out your weapon because they had one, that weapon is still going to be at the crime scene. Good chance charges won't even be filed, leaving you not having to have to prove yourself to a jury. True test is proving yourself to the DA. There's a good chance it'll be less of a headache actually shooting the robber than having your identity stolen. If the DA doesn't press charges you're good to go as far as that goes but battling identity theft can take years and may never get resolved


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Yes you would be arrested


Good chance you dont even get arrested.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

14 pages? I dont think there is any truth that Americans are war mongering lol


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> 14 pages? I dont think there is any truth that Americans are war mongering lol


What is CCW anyways?



Bbonez said:


> Good chance you dont even get arrested.


I can't believe that. Cops show up, see a dying man, and a gun in your hand, and they tell you please go home sir &#128514;


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I guess I am just not confident enough. After 6+ years in the US and now a US citizen, I am just not confident that I could deal with things without getting in trouble. A crazy drunk passenger once punched me, got out of the car. He then threw a bottle at my door and it left a big dent. The guy was so crazy that he was running after me. I had to run the red light to escape from there.
> I just pretended nothing happened, told myself that everything is ok, took a deep breath and resumed work.
> I am pretty sure you guys would have acted differently. I thought getting punched is better than punching. Not the worth the stress and consequences. I am also ignorant about the laws here, and how you can react legally in such a situation without getting in trouble.


You did the right thing escaping the situation, but keep in mind it could have turned very deadly as well, and you would have no way to defend yourself. You're lucky he only had a bottle in his hand. I don't think anyone here sets out to use their gun, I'm sure most of us would do everything in our power to not use it. But not having it is not an option. That's simply inviting trouble.

CCW is a permit to carry a concealed weapon. Some states like Arizona allow you to carry concealed without a permit and many states allow you to open carry without a permit.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> CCW is a permit to carry a concealed weapon. Some states like Arizona allow you to carry concealed without a permit and many states allow you to open carry without a permit.


So first you get a license to possess a gun, and then a permit to carry it??? And not concealing a gun is illegal?


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I can't believe that. Cops show up, see a dying man, and a gun in your hand, and they tell you please go home sir


Welcome to America.

Just get on the phone with your attorney from CCW safe asap. They will handle everything from that point on.
https://ccwsafe.com


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

No I'm many states you need no permit to purchase or carry a weapon, only to carry concealed. Some states require no permit at all, while some states make it very difficult to lawfully carry open or concealed.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> You will risk taking a bullet yourself, accidently killing the robber, and then get arrested, and then have problem proving yourself innocent to the jury? All for a wallet with some cards in it and some cash? It will become one big mess. Imagine dealing with police, courts, lawyers, bail money, so much stress.
> I would rather lose my wallet, go home, have my meal and go to sleep, and prepare myself for next day's work lol.


I have a gun but if I were robbed, I would give my wallets and personal belonging to robbers. I would never use my gun to take robber's life. Someone's life is more worthy than my wallets. ( I always have put only $20 in my wallet. If there was no money in wallet, robber would not go away and would looked for something. ) So I would never need a gun to protect my money.
But I would use my gun definitely for different scenario when it is absolutely required. Like unfortunately stuck in mass shooting, terrorist attack or some life threatening happened unexpectedly. I carry my gun with those intentions.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> So first you get a license to possess a gun, and then a permit to carry it??? And not concealing a gun is illegal?


In Washington state we have an *Open Carry *law. We can wear a gun in a holster, visible to anyone, and it's legal. If we pull our coat over it and conceal it, and we don't have a concealed permit, we broke the law.

Here's a cool site I found on concealed carry for all US states.










https://www.usconcealedcarry.com/resources/ccw_reciprocity_map/wa-gun-laws/


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> So first you get a license to possess a gun, and then a permit to carry it??? And not concealing a gun is illegal?


In most states there is no license to possess a gun. In Ohio it is legal without any papers to open carry a gun, but you need a permit to conceal a firearm on your person.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

I think we have the best law in AZ, you can carry open or concealed, and they will still issue a permit if you want so it will be recognized in other states.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> I have a gun but if I were robbed, I would give my wallets and personal belonging to robbers. I would never use my gun to take robber's life. Someone's life is more worthy than my wallets. ( I always have put only $20 in my wallet. If there was no money in wallet, robber would not go away and would looked for something. ) So I would never need a gun to protect my money.
> But I would use my gun definitely for different scenario when it is absolutely required. Like unfortunately stuck in mass shooting, terrorist attack or some life threatening happened unexpectedly. I carry my gun with those intentions.


Would you give them your gun?



ColtDelta said:


> In most states there is no license to possess a gun. In Ohio it is legal without any papers to open carry a gun, but you need a permit to conceal a firearm on your person.


In Arizona, we can conceal or open carry, with no permits required.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

See there is another concern that I have. See, if you are a born Ameeican, and know the norms and culture and have no accent, your chances of having a great Uber rating and getting tipped is much higher than an immigrant who has accent, and who doesnt know much about norms, culture, music, games and activities here. Despite both drivers having clean cars and the same kind of car. And you will also have a higher chance of getting away with just a warning from a cop who pulled you over. Do you agree with me on this or not?
Now similarly, if the cops show up at the scene of shooting and see an immigrant dude with a funny name and a funny accent and a gun, and down on the ground is a dying man. That's some scary situation for that immigrant guy with the gun.
So no thank you, no gun for me.

Sorry if I said something inappropriate. I am just being honest.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

The only thing I don't like is some of the places you are not allowed to carry your gun... Places most likely to need one! I think it's a felony to have your gun on you if have alcohol in your system and you can't carry in a restaurant that has a liquor license. Even some of the most gun friendly states have the stupidest restrictions.



Virginia is for lovers said:


> See there is another concern that I have. See, if you are a born Ameeican, and know the norms and culture and have no accent, your chances of having a great Uber rating and getting tipped is much higher than an immigrant who has accent, and who doesnt know much about norms, culture, music, games and activities here. Despite both drivers having clean cars and the same kind of car. And you will also have a higher chance of getting away with just a warning from a cop who pulled you over. Do you agree with me on this or not?
> Now similarly, if the cops show up at the scene of shooting and see an immigrant dude with a funny name and a funny accent and a gun, and down on the ground is a dying man. That's some scary situation for that immigrant guy with the gun.
> So no thank you, no gun for me.
> 
> Sorry if I said something inappropriate. I am just being honest.


Once again, you have every right not to own or carry a weapon, but you'd seriously rather die than have legal trouble?


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> The only thing I don't like is some of the places you are not allowed to carry your gun... Places most likely to need one! I think it's a felony to have your gun on you if have alcohol in your system and you can't carry in a restaurant that has a liquor license. Even some of the most gun friendly states have the stupidest restrictions.
> 
> 
> Once again, you have every right not to own or carry a weapon, but you'd seriously rather die than have legal trouble?


Civil legal troubles are ok. Criminal legal troubles are bad, bad, bad. Your life will be worse than death after you are convicted of a murder.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Would you give them your gun?


Hell No ..   ... The gun is on my body so they won't know if I had a gun on me.
Want my car?.. Take it for good. I will reclaim from insurance. 
Want my wallet? ... Take it. Already prepared for robbery. 
Want my phone? .. Take it. My home insurance is covered. 
No need to take a life easily on the materials that I would toss them away one day. I will let his family be happy to see him coming home. 
But after getting what they wanted and they didn't go away, may be it is time to use the gun.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> Sure, get a semiauto -- if you want a face full of hot brass.
> 
> I suggest a snubnosed revolver, .38, with a shielded hammer. Corbin ammo.


Only time I've had brass hit me was in an indoor range. Outside, no problem. And if that does happen, it's really not a big deal at all.

Got into my car after shooting about 200 rounds and had a nice imprint on my forehead from brass that bounced back, could even read the brand. &#128514;

Only time that I was ever pelted with anything was firing a surpressed pistol. All of those gasses gotta go somewhere, apparently in my face. Dude at the range counter said "I hate cleaning these". &#128514;

Revolvers have their pros and cons, same with semi auto. I personally prefer a slim profile and the ability to reload faster.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Blah, Blah, Blah I know TOS we're not supposed to have firearms but screw Uber my car.
> 
> With that being said I'm really stuck at the moment between .22 vs 9mm concealed carry.
> 
> The 9mm is definitely more powerful but the .22 has vastly cheaper ammo and much easier to fire with accuracy. I would appreciate any and all advice. Even some gun picks if it suits your fancy.


How much ammo do you intend to use in your car??


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> See there is another concern that I have. See, if you are a born Ameeican, and know the norms and culture and have no accent, your chances of having a great Uber rating and getting tipped is much higher than an immigrant who has accent, and who doesnt know much about norms, culture, music, games and activities here. Despite both drivers having clean cars and the same kind of car. And you will also have a higher chance of getting away with just a warning from a cop who pulled you over. Do you agree with me on this or not?
> Now similarly, if the cops show up at the scene of shooting and see an immigrant dude with a funny name and a funny accent and a gun, and down on the ground is a dying man. That's some scary situation for that immigrant guy with the gun.
> So no thank you, no gun for me.
> 
> Sorry if I said something inappropriate. I am just being honest.


CCW classes go over these very concerns in great detail. Here's a video of of a black man in Atlanta GA doing everything right and getting a handshake from a white cop who came to take away the carjacker being held at gunpoint:

https://www.wsbtv.com/news/local/man-holds-would-be-carjacker-gunpoint-until-police/53904948/


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

But in Chicago if you shoot an intruder while wearing a maga hat you are definitely going to jail and they will throw away the key


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

oldfart said:


> How much ammo do you intend to use in your car??


An important part of being in a gunfight is to have a gun. So, a .22 is better than nothing. For instance, an NAA mini-revolver is very easily concealed. According to some experts, a .22mag is about on par with .380. Two downsides though are that NAA mini-revolvers are single-action-only and are hard to aim accurately past 20-25 feet.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

See they convicted this super old Korean War veteran. They didn't even find the correct hammer, they convicted him with the wrong hammer &#128517;. Don't carry guns folks!!! &#128517;


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> So a scary experience while camping made you decide to carry while camping but didn't make you think about all the things that could happen while you're driving rideshare? if something was to happen, then would you consider carrying? I don't get it . Why wait until something bad happens to you? Isn't that a little after the fact and the exact opposite of why we carry?


I just don't expect anything bad to happen while driving in this small city. I have about 2,000 rides and have never, NEVER had a bad experience with a rider. Nothing ever threatening, nothing to be concerned about. No one rude, No one ever got sick (I don't drive at night). No arguments, no disagreements. The worst is silence, and that is pretty unusual.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Mtbsrfun said:


> View attachment 392968


I have one of these in GTA 5


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

After finishing this thread I decided to update my New Year's resolutions list...

Lose 10 pounds
Clean out the garage
Swim with the dolphins
Get married (on the basis three times is a charm)
Help my landlady carry out her trash
Buy that wining lotto ticket _this_ year
Climb Mt. Rushmore
Finish IMDB list of 500 Movies to watch before you die
Track down that Uber driver who one-starred my pax account and confront them at their house
Be a better person


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> See they convicted this super old Korean War veteran. They didn't even find the correct hammer, they convicted him with the wrong hammer &#128517;. Don't carry guns folks!!! &#128517;


Brother, I respect your opposition. Totally fine, especially considering where you are coming from. And I actually had the same viewpoints many years ago.

Fact is that you're in Virginia now and living in an area that I personally avoid because of crime.

Whether you like it or not, loads of people around here carry lawfully. And we're prepared to face the consequences of it means that we (or our family) live another day.

It's a complex situation, for sure. But I'm just glad to know you and to have you here in America.


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

I have a concealed rocket launcher


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Good choice, for ammo go for buck shot.
> 
> With a shotgun there's zero chance of over penetrating a wall and killing someone on the other side.


A B.B. gun can penetrate a wall !


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

libingbing said:


> I have a concealed rocket launcher


That identifies as a pocket rocket?



Bbonez said:


> Good chance you dont even get arrested.


Well they would definitely take you in for questioning and they might hold you for investigation of murder until the DA decides there's no case. Either way chances are your daily plans just got flipped turned upside down. In my world if I'm not able to go do what I want because of police, that's arrested in my book LOL


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

oldfart said:


> How much ammo do you intend to use in your car??


Depends on how many it takes for an assailant to lay down &#128514;


















Okay seriously now, ammunition cost is relevant due to range training cost. I think it's irresponsible to carry and not train plus educate yourself.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

I have 2 handguns. One is a Colt Lawman MKII .357 2.5 inch barrel revolver. The other is a Ruger LCP .380 SA. Carry the 380 99% of the time in a belly holster. 357 is just too bulky for concealed carry in Texas, especially in the summer. Use 68 grain hollow point maximum expansion rounds in the 380. Look closely at the rounds. You'll see they're copper slugs that expand into a 4 bladed sharp edged flower shape.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Only time I've had brass hit me was in an indoor range. Outside, no problem. And if that does happen, it's really not a big deal at all.
> 
> Got into my car after shooting about 200 rounds and had a nice imprint on my forehead from brass that bounced back, could even read the brand. &#128514;
> 
> ...


You might want to simulate situations where a driver is forced to shoot. Odds are, you won't have your body positioned anything near your range posture. Gun in left hand, target sitting next to you on your right, that ejected brass is going right up your nose.

Reloads? Please! With a hand on the wheel as you try to pull over, you're not reloading anything. Parking lot scenario? Same thing, as you GTF out of there!

Carry method? While I like the Thunderflash holster, it's not for everyone &#128512;


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I am amazed at all these folks who are fond of weapons.


Some people buy hookers or smoke meth to fill the void in their soul. Others will buy guns and talk macho crap on the internet.

To each, their own.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

With all of this I still suggest the carry in a rideshare test. 
Get you and a buddy water pistols. He gets in back seat. You can't grab your squirtgun until you see his. If you get wet first you have to give him all your money and quit carrying in your car so the real bad guy can't steal your gun.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> You will risk taking a bullet yourself, accidently killing the robber, and then get arrested, and then have problem proving yourself innocent to the jury? All for a wallet with some cards in it and some cash? It will become one big mess. Imagine dealing with police, courts, lawyers, bail money, so much stress.
> I would rather lose my wallet, go home, have my meal and go to sleep, and prepare myself for next day's work lol.


If I ever have to use my gun in self defense it will be to stop the threat, if they should happen to die as a result, well that is one of their occupational hazards. There are too many cases where after the robbery is over the victim is shot. While it may be a small percentage I don't want to add to that number.

If you are not mentally prepared to take a life while defending your own then don't carry a gun. Comply with the criminal and take your chances that you won't get killed or injured. Everyone needs to do what they think is right for them. I don't care what anyone else wants to do, I worry about myself.

What I don't want is people taking away my rights to defend myself if I so choose to do so.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> If you are not mentally prepared to take a life while defending your own then don't carry a gun. Comply with the criminal and take your chances that you won't get killed or injured. Everyone needs to do what they think is right for them. I don't care what anyone else wants to do, I worry about myself.


Some of the best advice in this long thread.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> With all of this I still suggest the carry in a rideshare test.
> Get you and a buddy water pistols. He gets in back seat. You can't grab your squirtgun until you see his. If you get wet first you have to give him all your money and quit carrying in your car so the real bad guy can't steal your gun.


It is not about seeing his gun and trying to shoot him first, it is about waiting for the right time. That time may never come, or it may come right away. The point is be prepared and be able to draw and place hits on target in less than 1.5 seconds. Drawing while someone has a gun pointed at you and they are watching you is just plane stupid. Learn to wait your turn and be ready to take advantage of it when it comes.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I've been meaning to ask about something and since we're on the subject ... any thoughts on Firearms not being addressed in the latest agreement?


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Question:
Has anyone here faced a situation in which they had to draw their gun, ever? Not in a practise session ofcourse, but in a real threat situation where you aimed at the bad guy?
Let's see how common it is for one to feel the need to draw one's gun. I think 1 in 100,000 probably.


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Question:
> Has anyone here faced a situation in which they had to draw their gun, ever? Not in a practise session ofcourse, but in a real threat situation where you aimed at the bad guy?
> Let's see how common it is for one to feel the need to draw one's gun. I think 1 in 100,000 probably.


Your guess is already inaccurate unless there are a couple hundred thousand people reading this thread. Blue Falcon (and I believe others) already mentioned cases. I have experienced two times when I would have drawn and aimed. Once I had a weapon, and another time I did not because of an oppressive government in that jurisdiction. I haven't had to send lead yet and I hope I don't, but I am 100% sure that drawing my weapon 25 years ago saved my life.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

First the category of firing in my opinion
1) Day to day threat
2) Fun firing/Practise
3) War/battle

See, Kabul in the 90's was the most ridiculous place on the planet. The whole decade was a disaster. It was a jungle. In those 10 years, my father fired a shot only once(threat situation), and that in the air. He was getting some rugs out of our warehouse, and he sensed a robber around.
One night at home, my two brothers were awake at night patrolling our house. One used to walk around, and one would just sit behind sand-filled rice bags. This time it was serious. There were more than one robber, and they were crazy. My brother's firing in the air didn't help. The robbers opened in fire in retuen and tried to get in. My brothers stopped their asses right at the gate. Hundreds of bullets were exchanged. No injuries. Plus, it was dark. Nobody was aiming properly, the robbers were rookies 😅

So see, just two threat incidents in 10 years in the most dangerous place in the world. Only two threat incidents. 
Fun firing is different. Even I as a kid shot AKs and my grandfather's huge shotgun. And war is ofcourse is different. I lost so many relatives in battles against the Russians, including my dear 35 year uncle who was hit by a Dashaka bullet. That bullet is so huge, my uncle's ribs were broken. Bad bad bad days.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Question:
> Has anyone here faced a situation in which they had to draw their gun, ever? Not in a practise session ofcourse, but in a real threat situation where you aimed at the bad guy?
> Let's see how common it is for one to feel the need to draw one's gun. I think 1 in 100,000 probably.


I have, already posted about it. The guy driving down my road shooting randomly.

In that same area I drew my pistol multiple times on dog walks when the local coyote population was getting a bit too close. A neighbor's dog was attacked.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I have, already posted about it. The guy driving down my road shooting randomly.
> 
> In that same area I drew my pistol multiple times on dog walks when the local coyote population was getting a bit too close. A neighbor's dog was attacked.


You are drawing your gun too early bro, patience please, patience &#128514;


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> You are drawing your gun too early bro, patience please, patience &#128514;


Um, no. When I have a car speeding towards me, shooting from the windows, and my wife is asleep inside - you don't wait around.

Last shot was by my mailbox, about fifteen feet from where I took cover. Had he stopped in front of my house I was prepared to open fire. He didn't so I didn't.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Um, no. When I have a car speeding towards me, shooting from the windows, and my wife is asleep inside - you don't wait around.
> 
> Last shot was by my mailbox, about fifteen feet from where I took cover. Had he stopped in front of my house I was prepared to open fire. He didn't so I didn't.


Bro, you are really freaking me out now lol. No more night driving, and no more pickups from the South/Airport side.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Bro, you are really freaking me out now lol. No more night driving, and no more pickups from the South/Airport side.


Wise choice. But this actually happened hours from here, out in the sticks.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> First the category of firing in my opinion
> 1) Day to day threat
> 2) Fun firing/Practise
> 3) War/battle
> ...


Here are the stats for just one city in the U.S. A liberal run city with some of the toughest gun laws in the country.

https://heyjackass.com/


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

ColtDelta said:


> Here are the stats for just one city in the U.S. A liberal run city with some of the toughest gun laws in the country.
> 
> https://heyjackass.com/


I read that. Wow. That's crazy. Also it is a disgrace when a major US city is competing with cities in war torn countries for the number of people getting shot every month. What the hell.
Are guns noise-less in the US? How come I have never heard a gunshot.

Read this. What the hell

"Afghanistan, Central African Republic, Iraq, Somalia, South Sudan, Yemen - those are countries that are worse to live in from a conflict standpoint than the United States. You would think they would have outsized numbers of gun-based violence. It's remarkable to me that they don't."

https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsa...to-gun-violence-and-gun-laws-around-the-world


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Question:
> Has anyone here faced a situation in which they had to draw their gun, ever? Not in a practise session ofcourse, but in a real threat situation where you aimed at the bad guy?
> Let's see how common it is for one to feel the need to draw one's gun. I think 1 in 100,000 probably.


So you think people should stop wearing condoms or stop wearing seatbelts because the chances of something bad happening is uncommon to rare &#129318;‍♂


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Blah, Blah, Blah I know TOS we're not supposed to have firearms but screw Uber my car.
> 
> With that being said I'm really stuck at the moment between .22 vs 9mm concealed carry.
> 
> The 9mm is definitely more powerful but the .22 has vastly cheaper ammo and much easier to fire with accuracy. I would appreciate any and all advice. Even some gun picks if it suits your fancy.


Just shoot the .22 through their eye socket like the pros do! I'd rather have a 9mm w/ $0.18 per round ammo than a "dirty" 22. Not sure how much 45 acp ammo costs, that's another good one. Pepper spray is good enough for me, but I have no idea what kind of environment you work in


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> So you think people should stop wearing condoms or stop wearing seatbelts because the chances of something bad happening is uncommon to rare &#129318;‍♂


 Nothing bad will be happening from not wearing a condom? A beautiful baby will be born. &#128514; US population will grow to like 800 millions, and China will be in big trouble &#128514; And Canada will cease to exist &#128514;
Just kidding


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Situational awareness people. Practice it. Look at everything closer than you have looked before.

Door Dash driver held the door for two masked men. Killed for his troubles.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/delivery-driver-dd-killed-at-denny’s.369448/


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I read that. Wow. That's crazy. Also it is a disgrace when a major US city is competing with cities in war torn countries for the number of people getting shot every month. What the hell.
> Are guns noise-less in the US? How come I have never heard a gunshot.


Guns cause permanent hearing loss at close range, but the sound level is proportional to the inverse square of the distance. I hear gun shots all the time in Reno and Reno isn't anything as bad as Chicago. If you don't know what to listen for, they are easily mistaken for cars backfiring, firecrackers, fireworks. Usually the main indication of being a firearm is the rhythm of the shots if multiple shots are fired. If you fired a single shot by itself, the chances of any police report are pretty low.

Go just a few blocks away and they become very hard to discern and are also easily mistaken for other things like nail guns. A few thousand feet away you might hear a faint popping, which is often discernible as target shooting due to the rhythm if you are in a quiet wilderness area. In a loud city, you probably wouldn't hear anything.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Guns cause permanent hearing loss at close range, but the sound level is proportional to the inverse square of the distance. I hear gun shots all the time in Reno and Reno isn't anything as bad as Chicago. If you don't know what to listen for, they are easily mistaken for cars backfiring, firecrackers, fireworks. Usually the main indication of being a firearm is the rhythm of the shots if multiple shots are fired. If you fired a single shot by itself, the chances of any police report are pretty low.
> 
> Go just a few blocks away and they become very hard to discern and are also easily mistaken for other things like nail guns. A few thousand feet away you might hear a faint popping, which is often discernible as target shooting due to the rhythm if you are in a quiet wilderness area. In a loud city, you probably wouldn't hear anything.


I guess I've always lived in big crowded and noisy US cities and just missed the sound.
And I don't believe a gun shot can cause a hearing loss. I was 10 when I fired a shotgun from the window and I was inside the room. I fired an AK in the open. My hearing is fine. I've never seen anybody covering their ears while firing. It is a ridiclous sound, but won't destroy your ears. A Mig-23 dropped a bomb in our neighbourhood. Now that was something. That would have caused hearing loss. Our house was in the footsteps of a mountain on top of which Afghan TV was. Target was that TV station but it missed and hit the side of the mountain. All the snow turned black. What bad days they were


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I guess I've always lived in big crowded and noisy US cities and just missed the sound.
> And I don't believe a gun shot can cause a hearing loss. I was 10 when I fired a shotgun from the window and I was inside the room. I fired an AK in the open. My hearing is fine. I've never seen anybody covering their ears while firing. It is a ridiclous sound, but won't destroy your eyes. A Mig-23 dropped a bomb in our neighbourhood. Now that was something. That would have caused hearing loss. Our house was in the footsteps of a mountain on top of watch Afghan TV was. Target was that TV station but it missed and hit the side of the mountain. All the snow turned black. What bad days they were


I started shooting large caliber handguns in competition when I was just a kid. Back then we thought the ringing in our ears it caused would go away. After some time it no longer went away. My ears are ringing right now. Sometimes it sounds so loud it will wake me up. These days competition shooters wear eye and ear protection. Something we never did 45 years ago.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I guess I've always lived in big crowded and noisy US cities and just missed the sound.
> And I don't believe a gun shot can cause a hearing loss. I was 10 when I fired a shotgun from the window and I was inside the room. I fired an AK in the open. My hearing is fine. I've never seen anybody covering their ears while firing. It is a ridiclous sound, but won't destroy your eyes. A Mig-23 dropped a bomb in our neighbourhood. Now that was something. That would have caused hearing loss. Our house was in the footsteps of a mountain on top of watch Afghan TV was. Target was that TV station but it missed and hit the side of the mountain. All the snow turned black. What bad days they were


Any time your ears are ringing, it is just about guaranteed that you have hearing loss, and your ears were ringing, I'm sure. A single incident may or may not result in a noticeable change in your hearing, but hearing loss is cumulative. The main hearing loss is going to be in the higher frequency range, reducing the fidelity with which you can understand conversation. You might not notice the difference but that doesn't mean there isn't one. Maybe you lowered your accuracy of hearing words uttered by girls with high pitched voices from 99% to 98%. Keep it up with repeated range sessions and you will lose lots of hearing and possibly suffer tinnitus.

I fired a box of rounds of 9mm in the hills without hearing protection, and a few odd rifle rounds. I never noticed much difference in my ability to hear from it. Then one day I fired a .22 under a berm an I can still hear a high pitch noise over a decade later.

Wear ear plugs when shooting because hearing loss is irreversible and there is no cure for tinnitus.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

ColtDelta said:


> I started shooting large caliber handguns in competition when I was just a kid. Back then we thought the ringing in our ears it caused would go away. After some time it no longer went away. My ears are ringing right now. Sometimes it sounds so loud it will wake me up. These days competition shooters wear eye and ear protection. Something we never did 45 years ago.


Man I swear I am fine. I was also always around my brothers when they were firing at night. I don't know the english word for that special bullet painted red in the nip. The bullet would be red in the dark sky.

And our house was on top(mid way) of that mountain. Mig bombers bombed it frequently to destroy the TV station. Thank God my ears are fine.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Man I swear I am fine. I was also always around my brothers when they were firing at night. I don't know the english word for that special bullet painted red in the nip. The bullet would be red in the dark sky.
> 
> And our house was on top(mid way) of that mountain. Mig bombers bombed it frequently to destroy the TV station. Thank God my ears are fine.
> 
> View attachment 393684


Red tipped round is a tracer round.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Kevin Kargel said:


> With all of this I still suggest the carry in a rideshare test.
> Get you and a buddy water pistols. He gets in back seat. You can't grab your squirtgun until you see his. If you get wet first you have to give him all your money and quit carrying in your car so the real bad guy can't steal your gun.


That reminds me of the flawed test a police department did to "disprove" campus carry. They had a student given a paintball gun and let him fire a few rounds to get used to it. Then they sent in a highly trained SWAT cop into the classroom who knew exactly which student had the paintball gun, he ran in, and shot the student before he could react, thus "disproving" the validity of campus carry to stop shootings.

In this test you propose, do I get to crash my car deliberately on the highway to throw my buddy's balance off? Also, your buddy is expecting you to draw your gun. That expectation would certainly change the strategies and motivation of an attacker.

A real attacker, if he knew you had a gun and he also had one, would probably either shoot you in the back of the head without warning, or more likely, simply choose a weaker looking victim. Generally speaking, a person who draws a gun to rob someone expects compliance, and any resistance is contrary to the expectation.

I personally believe that if it wasn't for my gun, I would have been successfully robbed once and savagely assaulted on two other occasions.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> That reminds me of the flawed test a police department did to "disprove" campus carry. They had a student given a paintball gun and let him fire a few rounds to get used to it. Then they sent in a highly trained SWAT cop into the classroom who knew exactly which student had the paintball gun, he ran in, and shot the student before he could react, thus "disproving" the validity of campus carry to stop shootings.
> 
> In this test you propose, do I get to crash my car deliberately on the highway to throw my buddy's balance off? Also, your buddy is expecting you to draw your gun. That expectation would certainly change the strategies and motivation of an attacker.
> 
> ...


I remember seeing that. It was a joke. However it fit the anti-gun theme so it is what they wanted.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I guess I've always lived in big crowded and noisy US cities and just missed the sound.
> And I don't believe a gun shot can cause a hearing loss. I was 10 when I fired a shotgun from the window and I was inside the room. I fired an AK in the open. My hearing is fine. I've never seen anybody covering their ears while firing. It is a ridiclous sound, but won't destroy your ears. A Mig-23 dropped a bomb in our neighbourhood. Now that was something. That would have caused hearing loss. Our house was in the footsteps of a mountain on top of which Afghan TV was. Target was that TV station but it missed and hit the side of the mountain. All the snow turned black. What bad days they were


So you've always lived in US cities after leaving Afghanistan? Different threshold for sure. I know people who grew up hunting from a young age who have major hearing loss. Would be willing to bet if you shot an AK indoors for any length of time your hearing would start to go. Great gun but especially unpleasant on an indoor range. Technically even a suppressed AK is above the safe threshold by a few decibels


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> So you've always lived in US cities after leaving Afghanistan? Different threshold for sure. I know people who grew up hunting from a young age who have major hearing loss. Would be willing to bet if you shot an AK indoors for any length of time your hearing would start to go. Great gun but especially unpleasant on an indoor range. Technically even a suppressed AK is above the safe threshold by a few decibels


Yes, I have lived in crowded US cities. Richmond is the only small city for me.
And no, I did not do it for a length of a time. I did it once in a while. Why should one do it for a length of time? I wasn't a hunter or a soldier. The most that I was exposed to close gunshots must have been like 90 bullets at a time. But why would that matter? I know several people who took part in Afghan-Soviet battles, nobody covered their ears firing AKs. They did not even cover their ears firing Peekas and Dashakas(Not sure what their American names are). They only covered their ears for heavy artillery. Their ears are fine, I have met them. They got wounded and all that. But none of them lost hearing. And they must have shot thousands of bullets.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Yes, I have lived in crowded US cities. Richmond is the only small city for me.
> And no, I did not do it for a length of a time. I did it once in a while. Why should one do it for a length of time? I wasn't a hunter or a soldier. The most that I was exposed to close gunshots must have been like 90 bullets at a time. But why would that matter? I know several people who took part in Afghan-Soviet battles, nobody covered their ears firing AKs. They did not even cover their ears firing Peekas and Dashakas(Not sure what their American names are). They only covered their ears for heavy artillery. Their ears are fine, I have met them. They got wounded and all that. But none of them lost hearing. And they must have shot thousands of bullets.
> 
> View attachment 393789
> View attachment 393790


I'm glad they're alive. Our Civil War casualties would be at the extreme low end of Afghan-Soviet war casualties


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> I'm glad they're alive. Our Civil War casualties would be at the extreme low end of Afghan-Soviet war casualties


Oh it was bad. Afghans lost alot of lives. 2 million plus were killed, 3 million injured, injuries were bad. I have a cousin who lost both legs to an anti-personnael heavy mine. He is a tailor now, thats how he earns his bread. Millions were displaced within the country. And 5 million plus were refugees, including my family. My maternal uncle was caught by the Communists, they pulled the nails of his hands and feet out. He wears gloves and socks all the time. Winning a war is not easy against a powerful enemy. You have to lose 20 lives to kill one enemy. The Russian helicopters slaughtered entire villages.
But atleast we taught the Red Army a lesson. They may have been great against Hitler. But lost in Afghanistan. You can't get away with innocents' blood. It cost them their empire. Down went the evil USSR.
Total population 13. 2 Million killed, 3 million injured. 5 Million fled. So what the hell was left? Just imagine how bad it was


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Oh it was bad. Afghans lost alot of lives. 2 million plus were killed, 3 million injured, injuries were bad. I have a cousin who lost both legs to an anti-personnael heavy mine. He is a tailor now, thats how he earns his bread. Millions were displaced within the country. And 5 million plus were refugees, including my family. My maternal uncle was caught by the Communists, they pulled the nails of his hands and feet out. He wears gloves and socks all the time. Winning a war is not easy against a powerful enemy. You have to lose 20 lives to kill one enemy. The Russian helicopters slaughtered entire villages.
> But atleast we taught the Red Army a lesson. They may have been great against Hitler. But lost in Afghanistan. You can't get away with innocents' blood. It cost them their empire. Down went the evil USSR.


Well, I'm happy you're here. I've made some nice Iraqi friends while driving for Uber, although mercifully they're too young to have lived through what you experienced (seeing 500k combined Iraq and Iran casualties). Soon as I say that, there were other Iraqis in the waiting lot who were my age or older, 40 and up). Other than the odd mass shooting it's pretty easy here


----------



## MedicMan (Jun 30, 2018)

Do not get a Glock. It has one safety that can get hooked on just about anything and discharge. As a medical professional I have treated many gunshots over the decades and some of those were police officers who had an accidental discharge and almost all of them were Glocks or guns with similar safeties. When putting the gun in the holster it is best to make sure that the gun is not pointed at your leg and make sure that nothing like a shirt tail or other clothing gets in the way.

For CCW I recommend a gun that has several safeties which is much safer than the Glock style safety. If you do get a Glock then make sure that you have high quality rigid holster with at least double retention. Rigid holsters are bulkier and rehires lots of practice to get the pistol out quickly.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Absolutely not. For CCW there should be no safety at all. When you have to use a carry gun you don't have time to deal with safeties. The safety is don't pull the trigger.


----------



## MedicMan (Jun 30, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Blah, Blah, Blah I know TOS we're not supposed to have firearms but screw Uber my car.
> 
> With that being said I'm really stuck at the moment between .22 vs 9mm concealed carry.
> 
> The 9mm is definitely more powerful but the .22 has vastly cheaper ammo and much easier to fire with accuracy. I would appreciate any and all advice. Even some gun picks if it suits your fancy.


Do not use any gun with rim fire ammo. It is not as reliable as center fire ammo. If you do go with rim fire then get a revolver instead of a pistol. With a revolver you can just pull the trigger again. With a pistol you will have to have two hands to clear the dud and even that may not eject the dud. I would never think of using a rim fire pistol for self defense.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

For the price, you can't beat the G2C.


----------



## MedicMan (Jun 30, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Absolutely not. For CCW there should be no safety at all. When you have to use a carry gun you don't have time to deal with safeties. The safety is don't pull the trigger.


That is really some bad advice.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

MedicMan said:


> That is really some bad advice.


That is the conventional wisdom in this thread. You are about to get a bunch of people with guns angry at you.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

MedicMan said:


> That is really some bad advice.


Only if you are not capable of trigger discipline, in which case you should not be allowed near firearms anyway. 
I suppose you also advocate leaving the chamber empty so it takes you yet another half a second to ready your firearm. 
How many safeties does your revolver have?


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> Well, I'm happy you're here. I've made some nice Iraqi friends while driving for Uber, although mercifully they're too young to have lived through what you experienced (seeing 500k combined Iraq and Iran casualties). Soon as I say that, there were other Iraqis in the waiting lot who were my age or older, 40 and up). Other than the odd mass shooting it's pretty easy here


Thank you. That's our national hero. He kicked the Russians out. He was assasinated in 2001 just before 9/11. That hat is called Pakol. It is made of sheep wool. I brought one to an American friend. He rolls it down over his ears in winter &#128514; Although, it is not worn like that


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Well, I'm sure that the Uber and Lyft spies, that are known to peruse these pages are enjoying this thread


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I'd rather be judged by 12, than carried by 6.


----------



## MedicMan (Jun 30, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> That is the conventional wisdom in this thread. You are about to get a bunch of people with guns angry at you.


I can handle it. I am a medical professional and have treated hundreds of gun shots in 4 decades of practice. Some of them were cops and those who thought they knew about guns. That gives me more experience and a more reasonable prospective than folks who think they know about gun safety. I can tell you that most of the cops who shot themselves were using a pistol with a Glock style safety. In fact I remember one case where one cop shot himself and his partner with his Glock. A twofer.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

MedicMan said:


> I can handle it. I am a medical professional and have treated hundreds of gun shots in 4 decades of practice. Some of them were cops and those who thought they knew about guns. That gives me more experience and a more reasonable prospective than folks who think they know about gun safety. I can tell you that most of the cops who shot themselves were using a pistol with a Glock style safety. In fact I remember one case where one cop shot himself and his partner with his Glock. A twofer.


Not arguing with you. I don't have a gun nor do I care for gunshot wounds.


----------



## MedicMan (Jun 30, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> Not arguing with you. I don't have a gun nor do I care for gunshot wounds.


I don't like gunshot wounds either even when it's not me that has the wound...8-} I live in a very safe area and there is no need to carry a gun.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

MedicMan said:


> I don't like gunshot wounds either even when it's not me that has the wound...8-} I live in a very safe area and there is no need to carry a gun.


There is no place on this planet that I would say is safe enough that I would not carry a gun


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

MedicMan said:


> I don't like gunshot wounds either even when it's not me that has the wound...8-} I live in a very safe area and there is no need to carry a gun.


I meant I don't treat the wounds, but yeah I don't care for wounds either! &#128517;&#128299;


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Is a gun permit like a drivers license, issued by one state and accepted all over the country?


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Is a gun permit like a drivers license, issued by one state and accepted all over the country?


Ohio accepts every permit from every state. States like California don't recognize any permit other than their own. It varies.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

ColtDelta said:


> Ohio accepts every permit from every state. States like California don't recognize any permit other than their own. It varies.


So once you enter California, you carry the gun openly? It is good that atleast they let you keep the gun and not arrest you.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Thank you. That's our national hero. He kicked the Russians out. He was assasinated in 2001 just before 9/11. That hat is called Pakol. It is made of sheep wool. I brought one to an American friend. He rolls it down over his ears in winter &#128514; Although, it is not worn like that
> 
> View attachment 393806
> View attachment 393807


May he be there to greet you in Jannah. Not even gonna try in Pashto, not much help from Google translate either! I wouldn't recommend renting an RV and driving from state to state w/ an AK. Certainly don't cross any boarders!!


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> So once you enter California, you carry the gun openly? It is good that atleast they let you keep the gun and not arrest you.


No. You can not carry in California. Exceptions made for hunting and law enforcement only.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

ColtDelta said:


> No. You can not carry in California. Exceptions made for hunting and law enforcement only.


And your LE yob might not apply. Depends on your job function and whether you're active among other things. Gently considering LE to turn around my worthless life (w/ an eye on the Cartels [I still have friends I met living in Mehico when I was younger and I'm SUPER pissed about what's happening down there]). Maybe there's an open backdoor for Uber drivers! Not recommending this but I'm athletic, mean, and handy w/ subguns


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> May he be there to greet you in Jannah. Not even gonna try in Pashto, not much help from Google translate either! I wouldn't recommend renting an RV and driving from state to state w/ an AK. Certainly don't cross any boarders!!


What is the American equivalent of AK? Super reliable, cheap, simple and mass-produced?


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> What is the American equivalent of AK? Super reliable, cheap, simple and mass-produced?


AR15 Can be had for about 400 bucks these days.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> What is the American equivalent of AK? Super reliable, cheap, simple and mass-produced?


AR-15 is the analog rifle to the AK-47 but it doesn't technically meet all of your criteria.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> AR-15 is the analog rifle to the AK-47 but it doesn't technically meet all of your criteria.





ColtDelta said:


> AR15 Can be had for about 400 bucks these days.


I checked the pictures. Looks cool.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I checked the pictures. Looks cool.


America's mainstream rifle for war and fun, at the moment.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> America's mainstream rifle for war and fun, at the moment.


See, the American soldier is also not covering his ear while firing an AK. Covering of ear may just be a custom, not a necessity.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I checked the pictures. Looks cool.


Best budget. AR.






AR15s go from under 400 to over 3000. This is the AR I own.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> What is the American equivalent of AK? Super reliable, cheap, simple and mass-produced?


My friend, that's the AR-15. However, I bought a Russian Spetsnaz "Vityaz" because I couldn't afford/find the German H&K MP5 that our Delta and Seal military troops use. Love 'em or hate 'em, the Spetsnaz are talented and AK derivatives are quite affordable and durable



Wolfgang Faust said:


> Best budget. AR.


Those are sweet. Wanted something that would fit in a backpack, only reason why I didn't buy the S&W


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> See, the American soldier is also not covering his ear while firing an AK. Covering of ear may just be a custom, not a necessity.


He has earplugs. Standard issue equipment.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> See, the American soldier is also not covering his ear while firing an AK. Covering of ear may just be a custom, not a necessity.


Yeah, but he's young and dumb. He may also be wearing dark grey earplugs because he's malicious and wants everyone else to go deaf. I believe our troops have pretty nice, semi-integrated "earmuffs" these days. Can't think of the name for them


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> What is the American equivalent of AK? Super reliable, cheap, simple and mass-produced?


Probably Ruger 10-22. Actually not a bad thing to have chambered in 22WMR


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

ColtDelta said:


> He has earplugs. Standard issue equipment.


That's what I thought. I personally have been wearing plugs and muffs with my goggles situated where they don't interfere w/ the muffs' seal. Even having a sidepiece mess w/ the seal isn't super pleasant when the guy next to you is shooting a cannon. Guess 50 cal is a okay at my indoor range



Kevin Kargel said:


> Probably Ruger 10-22. Actually not a bad thing to have chambered in 22WMR


I'm thinking a .22 to the gut wouldn't feel too good


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Funky Monkey said:


> That's what I thought. I personally have been wearing plugs and muffs with my goggles situated where they don't interfere w/ the muffs' seal. Even having a sidepiece mess w/ the seal isn't super pleasant when the guy next to you is shooting a cannon. Guess 50 cal is a okay at my indoor range
> 
> 
> I'm thinking a .22 to the gut wouldn't feel too good


.22WMR is even better


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Funky Monkey said:


> My friend, that's the AR-15. However, I bought a Russian Spetsnaz "Vityaz" because I couldn't afford/find the German H&K MP5 that our Delta and Seal military troops use. Love 'em or hate 'em, the Spetsnaz are talented and AK derivatives are quite affordable and durable
> 
> 
> Those are sweet. Wanted something that would fit in a backpack, only reason why I didn't buy the S&W


This is my backpack weapon.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> Yeah, but he's young and dumb. He may also be wearing dark grey earplugs because he's malicious and wants everyone else to go deaf. I believe our troops have pretty nice, semi-integrated "earmuffs" these days. Can't think of the name for them


My father was also dumb probably. Can't forget that day in early 90s. His friend came to our guest room and he had brought an AK with some bullets as gift. I was a little kid. Later in the evening my father went outside and fired two shots into the mud. I remember it although I was a little kid. I may have been like 20 feet away. Glad my tiny ears didn't receive any damage. I had a look at that AK few years back. It is made in Moscow. Thats the only gun that we kept. We surroundered the rest to the government in 2003.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> My father was also dumb probably. Can't forget that day in early 90s. His friend came to our guest room and he had brought an AK with some bullets as gift. I was a little kid. Later in the evening my father went outside and fired two shots into the mud. I remember it although I was a little kid. I may have been like 20 feet away. Glad my tiny ears didn't receive any damage. I had a look at that AK few years back. It is made in Moscow. Thats the only gun that we kept. We surroundered the rest to the government in 2003.


If our government asks us to surrender ours we are in troublel



Wolfgang Faust said:


> This is my backpack weapon.


Thee have a bigger budget! I wonder if the Sig Copperhead won the Secret Service contract?! With SPD-9 the perfect weapon. Although, I'd say the same about mine!!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> AR-15 is the analog rifle to the AK-47 but it doesn't technically meet all of your criteria.


These days an AR is cheaper than an AK. My PSA15 cost me $310. It is mass produced. It seems reliable. But maybe not simple.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Check this out. No ear plugs and no ear covering. I guess luck favors the dumb. Ignorance is a blessing &#128514;

And he is laughing. He probably has no education, no money, no decent house, no decent food and clothes. He probably has a sick mother at home who is suffering from TB. And he is out there firing an AK. He probably thinks it is cool. And his equally useless buddies are motivating him to fire. Sad. Nothing is gonna become of that country and people, except if the world powers need to lease them for wars once every 10 years.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Funky Monkey said:


> If our government asks us to surrender ours we are in troublel
> 
> 
> Thee have a bigger budget! I wonder if the Sig Copperhead won the Secret Service contract?! With SPD-9 the perfect weapon. Although, I'd say the same about mine!!


Nice.
AK has bigger punch.
&#128077;

I think SS did go with SIG.
Military went with the B&T.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Nice.
> AK has bigger punch.
> &#128077;
> 
> ...


B&Ts are beautimus but way too Gucci for some of us Ubah driverz! Those Sigs are ridiculous but slap a 7" suppressor on anything and it gets a lot bigger


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Funky Monkey said:


> If our government asks us to surrender ours we are in troublel
> 
> 
> Thee have a bigger budget! I wonder if the Sig Copperhead won the Secret Service contract?! With SPD-9 the perfect weapon. Although, I'd say the same about mine!!


What suppressor is that?



Funky Monkey said:


> B&Ts are beautimus but way too Gucci for some of us Ubah driverz! Those Sigs are ridiculous but slap a 7" suppressor on anything and it gets a lot bigger


Yup.
B&T s are over 3000.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

I'll raise your AK, AR, and MP5 with a few of mine on cleaning day.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

ColtDelta said:


> I'll raise your AK, AR, and MP5 with a few of mine on cleaning day.
> 
> View attachment 393854


Thats alot of fire power


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

ColtDelta said:


> I'll raise your AK, AR, and MP5 with a few of mine on cleaning day.
> 
> View attachment 393854


Anyone breaking into our homes is in for a rude surprise.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Thats alot of fire power


During the apocalypse those damn zombies won't kill themselves.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

ColtDelta said:


> During the apocalypse those damn zombies won't kill themselves.


What's round on the ends
and BANG in the middle?


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Non-lethal gun. Great deterrence. And if the need arises, you can really hurt the bad guy &#128526;


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> What's round on the ends
> and BANG in the middle?


We don't know Johnny, "What's round on the ends and BANG in the middle?"


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Well isn't that spayshul?

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/world-europe-50927648


ColtDelta said:


> I'll raise your AK, AR, and MP5 with a few of mine on cleaning day.
> 
> View attachment 393854


Nice! A young guy mentioned the "Soviet Stocks" website for furniture. Had to remain true to the Vityaz for round one, but a model w/ birch at a later date would be krasivyy


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

This one is some good stuff. It makes your face burn, nose flow and you can't breath &#128514; I think it carries some blow too.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> Well isn't that spayshul?
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/world-europe-50927648
> 
> Nice! A young guy mentioned the "Soviet Stocks" website for furniture. Had to remain true to the Vityaz for round one, but a model w/ birch at a later date would be krasivyy


I'm a wood and metal guy for rifles. I've been looking at the new custom wood stocks and hand guards for the AR15 rifles. I may change them one of these days.



Virginia is for lovers said:


> This one is some good stuff. It makes your face burn, nose flow and you can't breath &#128514; I think it carries some blow too.


At $350 that looks like a pretty nice addition to the home arsenal.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

ColtDelta said:


> I'm a wood and metal guy for rifles. I've been looking at the new custom wood stocks and hand guards for the AR15 rifles. I may change them one of these days.
> 
> 
> At $350 that looks like a pretty nice addition to the home arsenal.


Byrna.com, I think they are gonna get my business. I will show at VA State Police Office to make sure I am educated about the regulation.
Bad guys will run home weeping if they mess around with me &#128526;&#128514;


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Byrna.com, I think they are gonna get my business. I will show at VA State Police Office to make sure I am educated about the regulation.
> Bad guys will run home weeping if they mess around with me &#128526;&#128514;
> 
> View attachment 393868


Check Virginia law for sure. Even some non-lethal weapons are regulated for carry.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Not suggesting you carry in Uber.
I do have a permit, and used to carry a Russian 9mm Makarov. Light, accurate for a short barrel, good in close quarters. Designed after the Walther PP, except the Makarov goes bang every time. Walther PP jams way too often.
9mm Makarov is an effective round with better performance then the .380, but won't over penetrate.

I no longer have a job that requires a weapon other than a real Taser.

Your call.

Before you carry read " In the Gravest Extreme" by Ayoob. Former cop, former FBI agent.

It describes how even a justified shooting will ruin your life.

Good book with good information for armed civilians.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

ColtDelta said:


> Check Virginia law for sure. Even some non-lethal weapons are regulated for carry.


For sure. Purchase only after I get a green signal from the State Police. Also, I don't have any money. $350 alot of money


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Kevin Kargel said:


> How many safeties does your revolver have?


A double action revolver as a long, heavy trigger pull. A single action revolver requires the hammer to be drawn back.

If one is fumbling for the safety, its not a weapon issue, its a training issue. In a typical year I'll shoot thousands of rounds through my various pistols. All have a thumb safety. Never have I pulled the trigger and failed to release the safety.

It doesn't take a finger on the trigger to depress the trigger. Clothing, twigs, strings, keys, poor condition holsters, etc., can all get in the way. 
How many of us have dropped our fragile and expensive cell phones? How many of us may drop a handgun? How many of us may attempt to catch the handgun before it hits something? How many of us may slip a finger into the trigger guard as we try to catch it?

Negligent discharges happen and they give responsible owners a bad reputation.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Not suggesting you carry in Uber.
> I do have a permit, and used to carry a Russian 9mm Makarov. Light, accurate for a short barrel, good in close quarters. Designed after the Walther PP, except the Makarov goes bang every time. Walther PP jams way too often.
> 9mm Makarov is an effective round with better performance then the .380, but won't over penetrate.
> 
> ...


I have a PPQ.
1000 rounds, never failed.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> My PSA15 cost me $310. It is mass produced. It seems reliable.


Gave my 13 year old daughter a PSA stripped lower receiver for Christmas. Over the next year she will pick out the trigger, stock, upper receiver she wants and we will build the rifle together custom for her. Same way I did with my sons 1st AR. In CA, so I will go "featureless" to avoid any need to register the weapon.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> Gave my 13 year old daughter a PSA stripped lower receiver for Christmas. Over the next year she will pick out the trigger, stock, upper receiver she wants and we will build the rifle together custom for her. Same way I did with my sons 1st AR. In CA, so I will go "featureless" to avoid any need to register the weapon.


Palmetto State is good stuff.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I have a PPQ.
> 1000 rounds, never failed.


Redesigned


Wolfgang Faust said:


> I have a PPQ.
> 1000 rounds, never failed.


Walther PPQ was designed in 2011.
The Walther PP was designed in 1929.

The Makarov was designed in 1948.

Do you think the PPQ has any design features in common with a PP except a grip and a trigger?

Totally different pistols.

Also we shoot 1000 rounds a night, two nights a week at the local police range.

1000 rounds ain't shit.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Redesigned
> Walther PPQ was designed in 2011.
> The Walther PP was designed in 1929.
> 
> ...


Bless your heart.
No reason to be shitty.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Bless your heart.
> No reason to be shitty.


That was my informative voice.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> For sure. Purchase only after I get a green signal from the State Police. Also, I don't have any money. $350 alot of money


I see no problem with that here. But I suggest saving your money. You don't strike me as being a good candidate for anything more than pepper spray. That's not a diss, just an opinion based on where you are coming from.

By the way, this whole thread reminds me of this, especially folks with an arsenal.. &#128514;


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I see no problem with that here. But I suggest saving your money. You don't strike me as being a good candidate for anything more than pepper spray. That's not a diss, just an opinion based on where you are coming from.


I totally understand &#128514;


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Palmetto State is good stuff.


Yeah, my opinion is a stripped lower is a stripped lower as long as its anodized aluminum. I like BCM BCGs as they are a critical component. I used one of their complete uppers to build my 1st AR, then added the battlecomp & aimpoint.









When I'm in a free state and conceal I carry this S&W hammerless Jframe:









Added a duty/carry kit from Apex and polished everything up while I had it opened up. Took the trigger pull down to about 8lbs and its smooth now, not gritty. Keep it loaded with 125grn. .357 Mag Corbon DPX.

https://store.apextactical.com/WebDirect/Products/Details/192058
Apex makes some great stuff, I put a few of their products in my full size M&P .40 and my 9mm shield. The full size has a light pull, I still double tap once in a while by mistake.


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

In my earlier days, 30 years ago :roflmao: ! I did sport shooting with 38, 45 & 357 magnum.
Had kids, now I'm left with a .22 heirloom.
Not debating whether anyone should carry - personal decision.
My only opinion is to do some soul searching.
If you are not COMPLETELY ready to blow someone's brains out, then don't carry.

The reason I do not carry is because I would want at least a K frame 38. - (large pistol)
But my thought was in a hectic situation with a crazy pax it was going to be damned difficult to pull and use a pistol in the car.
And there would be an excellent chance I'd be the one that got shot.
So I got pepper spray that stays nearby but holstered until around midnight.
Then it's out and right by the gear shift.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> Yeah, my opinion is a stripped lower is a stripped lower as long as its anodized aluminum. I like BCM BCGs as they are a critical component. I used one of their complete uppers to build my 1st AR, then added the battlecomp & aimpoint.
> View attachment 393906
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.
I have SIG Romeo 7T, Juliet 4 and Streamlight TLR8G on my POF AR... Like your.357, too...but I really like my S&W K frame, much more stable but a helluva lot bigger.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

MedicMan said:


> That is really some bad advice.


The reason you seen so many Glock accidentally discharge from police is the vast majority carry Glocks and Glock is the most popular pistol period.

What the guy is saying is that in a situation that you need your firearm, if you have multiple safeties as you suggest, then your firearm has just became a giant paper weight. You won't be able to discharge before your attacker is on you.



bsliv said:


> A double action revolver as a long, heavy trigger pull. A single action revolver requires the hammer to be drawn back.
> 
> If one is fumbling for the safety, its not a weapon issue, its a training issue. In a typical year I'll shoot thousands of rounds through my various pistols. All have a thumb safety. Never have I pulled the trigger and failed to release the safety.
> 
> ...


This is why I keep mentioning training and good habits. I would hate to accidentally shoot anyone including myself.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> So once you enter California, you carry the gun openly? It is good that atleast they let you keep the gun and not arrest you.


No in California you cannot open carry either. You will be arrested. You may only carry if you have a permit in their state and they like to make it difficult to obtain. They don't want their citizens armed, only bad guys and cops are supposed to be armed.



Virginia is for lovers said:


> Non-lethal gun. Great deterrence. And if the need arises, you can really hurt the bad guy &#128526;


Great deterrent...."stop or I won't kill you". Might want to rethink that strategy.

If you don't want to own a gun don't buy a fake gun. Nothing worse than bringing the wrong weapon to a gun fight. With that said, the best deterrent you can have for your home is a large dog. I personally have 2 German shepherds. Almost all burglars will run away quickly when they hear that bark, they'd rather rob an easier target and not risk being bit.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> . My brothers stopped their asses right at the gate. Hundreds of bullets were exchanged. No injuries. Plus, it was dark. Nobody was aiming properly, the robbers were rookies &#128517;


I'm sorry but something just doesn't add up with the story. Your Brothers stopped them right at the gate yet there are no injuries? exactly how did your brother stop them then? Hundreds of rounds went off? Again, no injuries? I get it was dark but with hundreds of rounds going off you would think someone somewhere even if it wasn't the intended target would have been hit . Honestly I don't think it was just the robbers that were rookies. It sounds like they all made out the same. It Does sound like a bunch of irresponsible gun owners though. Generally that's not something you have to worry about here. People don't usually just blindly shoot off of hundreds of rounds into the night. Especially without hitting anyone


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I drive celebrities, millionaires, legislators and athletes.
> No harm will come to them, or me.
> I am formidable, imposing, with a deep voice. Only a lunatic would mess with me, but I'm ready for him, too.
> And his friends.
> View attachment 393420


How come I never get good looking blonde riders like that? :-(


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> I'm sorry but something just doesn't add up with the story. Your Brothers stopped them right at the gate yet there are no injuries? exactly how did your brother stop them then? Hundreds of rounds went off? Again, no injuries? I get it was dark but with hundreds of rounds going off you would think someone somewhere even if it wasn't the intended target would have been hit . Honestly I don't think it was just the robbers that were rookies. It sounds like they all made out the same. It Does sound like a bunch of irresponsible gun owners though. Generally that's not something you have to worry about here. People don't usually just blindly shoot off of hundreds of rounds into the night. Especially without hitting anyone


You can ignore it if you can't belief it. Cheers.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I'm not cool being so close to a radioactive facility, which is why I never ran those hot loads and told my boss after the second run to not send me back.


I haven't been to Hanford, and don't expect to. But because of my career choices, I've been in lots of oil refineries and chemical plants.

When my Significant Other and I were getting ready to move in together, the S.O. said I had to go to the range at least once.

When I learned is that there are very specific rules for gun safety (such as don't point it anywhere you don't want a bullet to go).

It reminded me a lot of handling hazardous materials where I've worked. "These are the rules. Follow the rules exactly, every time. That way, nobody gets hurt."

I think radioactive materials are a lot like that too.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Clothahump said:


> How come I never get good looking blonde riders like that? :-(


Tomi is a doll, very nice too.
&#128526;


----------



## Major League (Oct 16, 2014)

theMezz said:


> The best gun is the gun you have
> Too big you won't carry it.
> See PM


Or Jack Reacher riding shotgun.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Redesigned
> Walther PPQ was designed in 2011.
> The Walther PP was designed in 1929.
> 
> ...





iamthenewguy123 said:


> No in California you cannot open carry either. You will be arrested. You may only carry if you have a permit in their state and they like to make it difficult to obtain. They don't want their citizens armed, only bad guys and cops are supposed to be armed.
> 
> 
> Great deterrent...."stop or I won't kill you". Might want to rethink that strategy.
> ...


Yep, in California personal protection is not a reason to obtain a CCW.

Has to be "handling and transportation of high value objects, and/or cash" or law enforcement.

In the past Personal body guards, no more.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

*Glock 43 vs S&W Shield 9mm Pistols*


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Ttown Driver said:


> If you are not COMPLETELY ready to blow someone's brains out, then don't carry.


True story, my first KO in the army was returning fire, so not even a moral issue about pulling the trigger... it changed me... it changed me.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> my first KO in the army


KO = ?


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Following. Anyone from Chicago able to chime in? Can we cc in Cook and surrounding counties while doing rideshare?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Prius13 said:


> Following. Anyone from Chicago able to chime in? Can we cc in Cook and surrounding counties while doing rideshare?


https://www.usconcealedcarry.com/resources/ccw_reciprocity_map/il-gun-laws/?amp
These are the laws for your state. It is a "shall issue" state, meaning that they must grant you a permit if you meet the requirements. However, law enforcement has the ability to interject and refuse to grant you one.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Prius13 said:


> Following. Anyone from Chicago able to chime in? Can we cc in Cook and surrounding counties while doing rideshare?


And don't forget it's still against Uber and Lyft's policy. Although I don't see it listed anywhere in Uber's terms of service for drivers


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> I'm too lazy at the moment, but I wish one of us could point to a website that shows all the crimes that are stopped by good guys with guns.


How many lives did this guy save today?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1211387668149473281
@Virginia is for lovers I bet the good guy with a gun in the above video will never be arrested for this incident.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Any gun will do if you will do - motto of the Front Sight Firearms Training Institute. 

The video shows a handgun user beating a long gun (shotgun?) user. 

Some places of worship advertise themselves as a gun free zone. Let's hope the bad guys can read.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Bbonez said:


> How many lives did this guy save today?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1211387668149473281
> @Virginia is for lovers I bet the good guy with a gun in the above video will never be arrested for this incident.


Got to hand it to that security guard zero hesitation, instantly read situation and threat. It's a lot of actual cops that would have done a lot worse in this scenario. Somebody's getting a raise &#128512;


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> How many lives did this guy save today?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1211387668149473281
> @Virginia is for lovers I bet the good guy with a gun in the above video will never be arrested for this incident.


Here's a great, classic example -






A brave woman had the opportunity to sneak up on this guy, armed with.. a purse.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

bsliv said:


> Some places of worship advertise themselves as a gun free zone. Let's hope the bad guys can read.


Not many places of worship like that here in Texas.

But all the nonsense about gun free this or drug free that is pretty much just wishful thinking.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Got to hand it to that security guard zero hesitation, instantly read situation and threat. It's a lot of actual cops that would have done a lot worse in this scenario. Somebody's getting a raise &#128512;


Yes he did an excellent job. I saw at least 4 people besides the perpetrator pull a gun in that video, he picked the wrong church.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Freeway Church of Christ Hero Jack Wilson Thanks God for His Role in Church Security - 
https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...n-church-terrorist-with-one-shot-to-the-head/


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Freeway Church of Christ Hero Jack Wilson Thanks God for His Role in Church Security -
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...n-church-terrorist-with-one-shot-to-the-head/


It was scary. Thanks god, He was lucky that other guns drawers(who were ducking when shot fired) mistakenly shot at him after he shot gunman and gave his back at them.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> He was lucky that other guns drawers(who were ducking when shot fired) mistakenly shot at him after he shot gunman and gave his back at them.


That's a classic problem in an active shooter scenario. Namely, who's the problem, and who's responding to the problem.

Typically the guys in blue uniforms have to figure out who the problem person(s) is/are, and not shoot at the ones who are trying to help.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> That's a classic problem in an active shooter scenario. Namely, who's the problem, and who's responding to the problem.
> 
> Typically the guys in blue uniforms have to figure out who the problem person(s) is/are, and not shoot at the ones who are trying to help.


I am especially too scared of the guys in blue uniform. Most of them are too eager to be becoming a hero in a crisis but their choice of response usually didn't come with clammed mind.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> I am especially too scared of the guys in blue uniform. Most of them are too eager to be becoming a hero in a crisis but their choice of response usually didn't come with clammed mind.


It has been a long time since I've had an encounter with a police officer who wasn't entirely professional. It has happened a couple of times, but it's been extremely rare in my experience.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> It has been a long time since I've had an encounter with a police officer who wasn't entirely professional. It has happened a couple of times, but it's been extremely rare in my experience.


Highly depends on where you live. There is a reason many inner city blacks view police as villains, and there's a reason why most suburbs view police as public officials.

Where I grew up most cops weren't good people. As a man looking at the area from an outsider prospective, the good cops don't take jobs in that county due to mortality rate.

So the force in that area is mainly rookies starting out, crooked cops, and desk workers the public doesn't see.

Where I live now police are helpful, kind, and has empathy for you everyday law abiding citizen. My 2 cents &#128129;‍♂



Benjamin M said:


> Here's a great, classic example -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Ben I checked out Alien Gear Holsters and probably gonna get 2 of them.

Regardless I seen a pocket holster which may actually be best for rideshare vs the ankle holster.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Highly depends on where you live. There is a reason many inner city blacks view police as villains, and there's a reason why most suburbs view police as public officials.
> 
> Where I grew up most cops weren't good people. As a man looking at the area from an outsider prospective, the good cops don't take jobs in that county due to mortality rate.
> 
> ...


Pocket holster for the Shield, ehh. I'd be worried about concealment.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Pocket holster for the Shield, ehh. I'd be worried about concealment.


Gym pants maybe?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Gym pants maybe?


Maybe, but either it's going to be deep in the pocket and hard to draw or visible. I'd definitely go with an ankle holster.

You may be able to use a gun magnet in your car, usually people mount them low on the center console or under the dash. Check your state laws, usually fine with a CCW permit - which you have, right?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Maybe, but either it's going to be deep in the pocket and hard to draw or visible. I'd definitely go with an ankle holster.
> 
> You may be able to use a gun magnet in your car, usually people mount them low on the center console or under the dash. Check your state laws, usually fine with a CCW permit - which you have, right?


Yes I have a CCW permit. I'm getting an ankle holster too. I was just curious about the merits of the pocket holster.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yes I have a CCW permit. I'm getting an ankle holster too. I was just curious about the merits of the pocket holster.


Good if you carry a subcompact gun. But also more lint and humidity.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I mainly pocket carry with a decent pocket holster. I shoot my gun at the range often enough that lint and pocket fuzz is not an issue. I'm a bigger person and always wear cargo shorts, I can pocket carry a compact .45 acp with a 10 round magazine no problem. I will also carry a spare 12 round magazine in my weak side in the front pocket.

What ever way you decided to carry practice, practice, practice. If it is comfortable for you you are more likely to carry more often. I carry pretty much every where I legally can and avoid places that I can't legally carry. It's a life style.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I mainly pocket carry with a decent pocket holster. I shoot my gun at the range often enough that lint and pocket fuzz is not an issue. I'm a bigger person and always wear cargo shorts, I can pocket carry a compact .45 acp with a 10 round magazine no problem. I will also carry a spare 12 round magazine in my weak side in the front pocket.
> 
> What ever way you decided to carry practice, practice, practice. If it is comfortable for you you are more likely to carry more often. I carry pretty much every where I legally can and avoid places that I can't legally carry. It's a life style.


I open carry, and feel naked without my PPQ.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I open carry, and feel naked without my PPQ.


My state does not permit open carry for the most part. If it did I am sure I would test the waters with open carry. I have been in other states that permit open carry but very rarely see anyone open carrying. I saw a few people in Texas and some one I believe in Wisconsin and one in South Dakota.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> My state does not permit open carry for the most part. If it did I am sure I would test the waters with open carry. I have been in other states that permit open carry but very rarely see anyone open carrying. I saw a few people in Texas and some one I believe in Wisconsin and one in South Dakota.


In states that are easy to obtain a concealed carry permit and do not require a permit to open carry, I sometimes wonder if they were unable to obtain a permit.

Only seen a handful, most looked a tad bit sketchy.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> In states that are easy to obtain a concealed carry permit and do not require a permit to open carry, I sometimes wonder if they were unable to obtain a permit.
> 
> Only seen a handful, most looked a tad bit sketchy.


Perhaps they couldn't afford the permit or didn't want to be in another government database. I think it's good to see some open carry once in a while, I dont want the next generation growing up thinking its abnormal. I open carry in Vegas once in a while but also had a CCW.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> Perhaps they couldn't afford the permit or didn't want to be in another government database. I think it's good to see some open carry once in a while, I dont want the next generation growing up thinking its abnormal. I open carry in Vegas once in a while but also had a CCW.


There are some disadvantages to open carry. Jerry Miculek sums these up well . @TheDevilisaParttimer also reference to pocket carry.

I had a neighbor who open carried for a while until he scared a kid in our local grocery store. Concealed since.

With all of the shootings that people read about, seeing a gun makes some uneasy. It changes how you appear in public and can also make you a target.

While I am thankful for the opportunity in my state, I'm not in favor of it personally. And that's just me.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ok then, how about a 12 gauge double barrel pistol?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Part of why I decided to carry was after some talks with a former neighbor somewhere here in the US, we'll call him Jay. 

Over a bonfire one night, Jay said that he carries. I kind of balked at this, I'm in the middle politically but I vote Democrat (choice between a giant ****** and a turd sandwich these days). He explained why he carries and we shot together soon after. 

Jay is a bit of a collector of firearms. But he's a good man and has only had one brush with the law, which was resolved - a dispute over hunting. I can't remember if it was regarding trespassing, not killing an animal, out of season.. Whatever the case, ultimately no charges. 

Another neighbor, we'll call him Fred, was in front of my house one night when I was coming home. His wife had hit a deer, it was still alive and in agony. Cops showed up, first question was "who has a gun?". Less paperwork for the officer. 

Nobody. But Jay sure did. He walked over, handed me his cigarette, and fired two rounds with his 9mm. Another call was made to a neighbor for the meat. Jay later said "it's a tool, Ben". 

Jay's boss's teenage son later died of a gunshot wound. The story was that he and his friends were cleaning a gun and it went off. It did not match up to Jay or his boss, at all, especially considering the young man's experience. It was fairly clear that it was a homicide. But, of course, to save on paperwork our local PD went with an accidental shooting. 

I spoke with Jay soon after and he said that he did not want to be around guns for a bit. Then he opened a drawer looking for cigarettes, "oh look, a ****ing gun!!" 😂 

Jay ultimately returned to carrying but not after many times calling me to check his property after suspicious activity or when it was suspected that one of his dogs was attacked (she chewed off her tail - coyotes were suspected). 

Jay also responded to our property, most notably after some nut drove up our road shooting from his car. We searched for casings together, he eventually got bored waiting for the deputies and went home. But he was there with me. 

Fred and I became great friends, anyone was welcome to come shoot on his land. He was also known for letting lower income neighbors enjoy his pool and property. Stand up dude. 

So that's my story, from somewhere USA.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> Yes he did an excellent job. I saw at least 4 people besides the perpetrator pull a gun in that video, he picked the wrong church.


https://www.star-telegram.com/latest-news/article238813193.html
Here's the full uncensored video (not for the squeemish). You can see the first church goer to be shot and killed was actually in the process of drawing his gun when he was killed. I don't think drawing faster would have helped there because it looked like he was already lined up in the shotgun's sights. Second to be shot was the Deacon and then Jack Wilson took out the murderer with a tremendous head shot. There'd be very few beat cops that could have succeeded like that, generally because they don't get to practice their shooting except during initial training and annual recertification.

Sadly many states do still prohibit concealed carry in houses of worship - just making it harder to defend themselves from crazy killers.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Bubsie said:


> https://www.star-telegram.com/latest-news/article238813193.html
> Here's the full uncensored video (not for the squeemish). You can see the first church goer to be shot and killed was actually in the process of drawing his gun when he was killed. I don't think drawing faster would have helped there because it looked like he was already lined up in the shotgun's sights. Second to be shot was the Deacon and then Jack Wilson took out the murderer with a tremendous head shot. There'd be very few beat cops that could have succeeded like that, generally because they don't get to practice their shooting except during initial training and annual recertification.
> 
> Sadly many states do still prohibit concealed carry in houses of worship - just making it harder to defend themselves from crazy killers.


It's unfortunate that nobody was packing heat in NY.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> It's unfortunate that nobody was packing heat in NY.
> 
> View attachment 395050


Yeah under Emporer Cuomo you are left to use a coffee table to defend yourself:

https://www.cnn.com/2019/12/30/us/ny-hanukkah-stabbings-hero-josef-gluck/index.html


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Bubsie said:


> Yeah under Emporer Cuomo you are left to use a coffee table to defend yourself:
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/12/30/us/ny-hanukkah-stabbings-hero-josef-gluck/index.html


Or a Bork Bork and a TV tray


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> There is a reason many inner city blacks view police as villains


Yes, understandably so. There are places where "driving while brown" can get you arrested.

Unfortunately, there are a few racists in every job. And there are a few people who are drawn to the job because of the powerfulness of being the guy in uniform who carries a gun.

You couldn't pay me enough to do that job. I'd rather run into burning buildings, which is one that I've actually considered.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

For me I like a 22, can't shoot a high powered pistol worth a dern. With a 22 I can unload a 22 with better accuracy, because for me I would probably use most of the clip if I had too.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Yes, understandably so. There are places where "driving while brown" can get you arrested.
> 
> Unfortunately, there are a few racists in every job. And there are a few people who are drawn to the job because of the powerfulness of being the guy in uniform who carries a gun.
> 
> You couldn't pay me enough to do that job. I'd rather run into burning buildings, which is one that I've actually considered.


One of my regulars is an MLB pitcher, young black man. He was driving his Jaguar in Scottsdale with a friend, pulled over....cop said he smelled weed. "Is this your car?"....Wanted to search car. He told him no. Cop wouldn't back down, insisting he still smelled pot...so he called the team who contacted Scottsdale PD....was promptly let go with an apology.

Totally unacceptable.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

*Teen girl shot accidentally by Uber driver while riding as his passenger*
*Uber driver's gun accidentally goes off, shooting passenger in foot*

2019/10/21
*FORT LAUDERDALE, Fla.* - A South Florida teenager is recovering after being shot accidentally by her Uber driver.

That 15-year-old girl left Memorial Regional hospital Monday surrounded by flowers and balloons.

The bullet that hit Bailey Braun went through her ankle and exited her heel, the girl's mother told Local 10 News.

Bailey said she and her boyfriend were at his home in Pembroke Pines when they ordered an Uber to take them back to Aventura.

On the way, Bailey said the driver had to pick up another ride.

"The (driver) was going to move his gun, and it went off," Bailey said. "We just hear like a big pop, and then we heard ringing in our ears."

She said that at first, she didn't feel anything.

"I didn't know I got shot at first," she said. "When I moved my foot, I just saw blood coming out. (The driver) was like 'I'm sorry, I didn't know if went off.' I knew it was a gun when he said that."

Bailey's boyfriend, Alcy Zaldivar, was in the car and remembers when she started screaming.

"'I got shot. I got shot,'" he recalls hearing. "Then the (driver) came around and was freaking out, grabbing his head and he was just like 'I'm so sorry, I'm so sorry.'"

Bailey said thankfully, they were near the Hollywood Police Station so one of the passengers they were picking up went inside to get help.

"I needed pain medicine, it really hurt," she said. "It's numb, but at the same time it burns and it's just like pulsing."

Artists Ebony Noir and Genesis Smalls were the passengers waiting for the Uber.

Noir called 911 before taking pictures and video as rescue workers arrived.

"Once I saw that blood, I'm like, 'Really? Really?'" said Noir.

It would be quite the jarring experience for anyone expecting to just climb into their Uber.

Smalls said he wants some accountability for the incident.

"For not telling us there was a gun there, Uber should be held responsible," he said.

An Uber spokesperson told Local 10 News, "This is deeply troubling and our thoughts are with the rider and her family as she recovers. We have removed the driver's access to the app and will work with law enforcement."

Uber has a strict weapons policy, stating drivers and riders are prohibited from carrying firearms of any kind while using the app.

According to Uber's Community Guidelines, account holders must be over the age of 18 to use the app and must accompany minors.

Police said the driver will not be charged. The driver, police said, has a concealed weapons permit and they're ruling the incident an accident.

Copyright 2019 by WPLG Local10.com - All rights reserved.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> Uber driver's gun accidentally goes off


Sounds like an unholstered gun in a bad location and a careless driver. A proper holster will guard the trigger and be stiff enough that the trigger can't be depressed. The gun should be in a fixed, safe location. That would prevent unnecessary movement and a more consistent access. Something pulled the trigger. It might have been a finger. It might have been part of the car. A mechanical safety might have prevented this negligent discharge.

Several mistakes lead to this discharge.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> *Teen girl shot accidentally by Uber driver while riding as his passenger*
> *Uber driver's gun accidentally goes off, shooting passenger in foot*
> 
> 2019/10/21
> ...


10 to 1 odds this is a case of Glock foot.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> *Teen girl shot accidentally by Uber driver while riding as his passenger*
> *Uber driver's gun accidentally goes off, shooting passenger in foot*
> 
> 2019/10/21
> ...


I remember about a year ago hearing about a guy around here getting into his car (not a RS driver) with his family. Accidental discharge, hit the femoral artery, and he died on the scene.

Keep your booger hook off the bang bang switch and use a quality holster!!

Thank goodness that this was not life threatening. If you carry, doing RS or not, please be safe. If you are carrying a pocket sub compact (stupid), keep the safety on. When you draw, keep your finger out of the trigger guard unless you are ready to shoot.

Don't be this guy






Listening to possible gunfire on this crazy New Year's from the safety of my building. Be safe out there tonight!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> One of my regulars is an MLB pitcher, young black man. He was driving his Jaguar in Scottsdale with a friend, pulled over....cop said he smelled weed. "Is this your car?"....Wanted to search car. He told him no. Cop wouldn't back down, insisting he still smelled pot...so he called the team who contacted Scottsdale PD....was promptly let go with an apology.
> 
> Totally unacceptable.


He got off easier than I did on one of my incidents. I'm a Caucasian female and twice I've had to call and request a sergeant be dispatched to the scene because of harassment and refusing to let me go. The first time, the sergeant actually had to show up to the scene. I was released within minutes but with five tickets. Internal Affairs and special prosecutors got involved with that one. The second time only required me making the call to get released. There are bad cops in every District


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

6 years, more than 4k trips, and I've never once needed a firearm. My brain is my best weapon, but it's understandable that some people need a handicap and a CCW is necessary. I've driven Los Angeles County and now Houston. When you add a firearm as a solution to a problem you escalate things to an unhealthy level.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

JaredJ said:


> 6 years, more than 4k trips, and I've never once needed a firearm. My brain is my best weapon, but it's understandable that some people need a handicap and a CCW is necessary. I've driven Los Angeles County and now Houston. When you add a firearm as a solution to a problem you escalate things to an unhealthy level.


Ideally you never draw or need your firearm. But if the day comes that you need it and you don't have it then you die.

We have many posted articles of dearly departed rideshare victims here on the forum.



Daisey77 said:


> He got off easier than I did on one of my incidents. I'm a Caucasian female and twice I've had to call and request a sergeant be dispatched to the scene because of harassment and refusing to let me go. The first time, the sergeant actually had to show up to the scene. I was released within minutes but with five tickets. Internal Affairs and special prosecutors got involved with that one. The second time only required me making the call to get released. There are bad cops in every District


Well those are ass hole cops. When I say bad cops I mean bad cops.

I've seen cops that are pimps to the local prostitutes, cops pull over known dope boys to rob them, cops request sexual favors to "go free", cops plant evidence, cops take bribes

Finally cops that get gunned down once the community gets tired of them. Rinse and repeat every 1-2 years.

All of this end up on the news after the fact but on the street people already know what's going on and they get away with most of it in the hood.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Ideally you never draw or need your firearm. But if the day comes that you need it and you don't have it then you die.
> 
> We have many posted articles of dearly departed rideshare victims here on the forum.
> 
> ...


Oh I don't doubt that. I was replying specifically to the comment about the young black baseball pitcher who got pulled over and jaguar and they wanted to search him. My incidents were in comparison to that and very irrelevant compared to the corruption out there


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Oh I don't doubt that. I was replying specifically to the comment about the young black baseball pitcher who got pulled over and jaguar and they wanted to search him. My incidents were in comparison to that and very irrelevant compared to the corruption out there


Well it still was your experience and this is a platform for us to share :smiles:

In hindsight I didn't mean to belittle your post. I just wanted to make it clear what I meant by bad cops.

Anyway what caused you to get five tickets?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Well it still was your experience and this is a platform for us to share :smiles:
> 
> In hindsight I didn't mean to belittle your post. I just wanted to make it clear what I meant by bad cops.
> 
> Anyway what caused you to get five tickets?


You ready for this? &#129318; a horn honk! A freaking honking of the horn started this whole Saga and to top it off, it wasn't even me! It was the car behind me. I left that day with illegal use of a horn, illegal use of a crosswalk, no seatbelt, disobeying a police officer, and one other one that I cannot remember right now. I want to say it was something along the lines of verbal something-or-other against a police officer. Anyways, when he initially approached my vehicle, he was very very irate. As in veins popping out of his neck irate. His face was red and he was shaking his finger at me LOL Once he took my license, he went back to directing traffic. We were pulling into the stadium getting ready to attend a Broncos game. He literally left us sitting there for 45 minutes. At that point we didn't even know exactly what we were being stopped for and he refused to tell us . He also refused to tell us what his intentions were. My mom got out to go talk to him &#129318; he then threatened to arrest her and put her in jail. she was going through chemo at the time following a breast cancer diagnosis and very weak. So that pissed me off. Meanwhile my friend's dad in the back seat is on the phone with the police department demanding a sergeant be dispatched. What really made matters worse was my friend's dad is married to another friend of ours mother and that friend is a prosecutor here in Denver. Her mother of course felt the need to inform these law enforcement folks of this &#129318; so there was a conflict of interest when it came to Prosecuting the case. so they had to bring him special prosecutors from the four corners area to handle all of this. It was the most idiotic thing ever and got blown WAY out of proportion. The day of trial, special prosecutors traveled in from the opposite corner of the state, my Witnesses came in from up to 4 hours away, only for everything to be be thrown out because the cop didn't show up to court &#129322;

Yep Daisey the Bad Criminal &#128517;


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> You ready for this? &#129318; a horn honk! A freaking honking of the horn started this whole Saga and to top it off, it wasn't even me!


I'm not a bit surprised.

A lot of years ago, I was driving to work, and I was still in the town I lived in (Upper Darby, PA, for what it's worth).

I beeped at someone to make sure he saw me. Nothing bad, just tapped on the horn.

He pulled in behind me, slapped his light on top of the car, and pulled me over.

It only took a few minutes, and I didn't get a ticket. But I was still pissed off after the fact. For getting pulled over, as a result of doing the safe thing. Grrr.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I'm not a bit surprised.
> 
> A lot of years ago, I was driving to work, and I was still in the town I lived in (Upper Darby, PA, for what it's worth).
> 
> ...


 yeah it's 1 of those laws they only enforce when they choose to do so. I now know in Colorado it's illegal to use your horn unless it's an emergency


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> yeah it's 1 of those laws they only enforce when they choose to do so.


Ive also been pulled over for made up BS too. There's way too much of that out there.

There's an article somewhere out there that says we've all violated federal laws, because the federal stuff is so detailed and makes no sense.

But I'd have to scrounge around to find it.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Ive also been pulled over for made up BS too. There's way too much of that out there.
> 
> There's an article somewhere out there that says we've all violated federal laws, because the federal stuff is so detailed and makes no sense.
> 
> But I'd have to scrounge around to find it.


The other incident I was literally sitting in a well lit empty Target parking lot, waiting for a ride request and the cops rolled through and decided to do a "welfare check". I told him I was working and showed them my app. In fact I got a request while talking to him. I asked him if I could take it he said no they can wait. He proceeded to check all the documents, my license registration and insurance. He tried telling me both my registration and insurance were expired when I knew damn well they weren't. They started making comments such as Uber drivers don't look like me and the Uber drivers don't drive cars like this. That's when I said, well officers, I think this has now surpassed your duty of a welfare check and this is now borderline harassment at the very least. I asked him if I needed to call Sergeant to have him dispatched. They said if I felt like that's what I needed to do, then I'm allowed to do that. All it took was for me to ask the dispatcher to have someone dispatched and they finally had a change of heart and let me go. Neither one of my incidents turned into anything real serious but it's abuse of power and annoying as hell and I'm not one to keep my mouth shut very easily when wronged LOL


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Ive also been pulled over for made up BS too. There's way too much of that out there.
> 
> There's an article somewhere out there that says we've all violated federal laws, because the federal stuff is so detailed and makes no sense.
> 
> But I'd have to scrounge around to find it.


...Something about the average person commits a felony every day without even knowing it.

In my area I get pulled over late at night all the time for BS reasons. They are just fishing for drunks. At this point as soon as they walk up to my car I say "I'm not drunk , I don drink, I wasn't doing anything wrong, your interfering with my job, can I get back to work? They usually say something stupid like watch your speed and be careful and let me go.

Excuses I have heard multiple times.

Impeding traffic. Have cruise control set at speed limit, have dash cam with GPS tracking as evidence.
Changing Lanes for no apparent reason. ??? I used my blinker, do I really need a reason???
Speeding, oh okay sure what was I going 46 in a 45 as I was going down a hill????? This is the most common one.
Swerving, sorry I did not want to hit that pot hole, I never left my lane, is that against the law.
Running a red light. - My favorite one because they added a stupid pedestrian crossing light in the middle of the highway. It turns yellow, then solid red, then flashing red. As soon as it is flashing red I go if the cross walk is clear. I get honked at all the time by other drivers. People are stupid and don't realize flashing red means stop and proceeded when clear. Apparently several police officers don't know this as well and pull me over for it.
Not coming to a complete stop. Really??? Lets review the dash cam footage. - This one happens the most, I come to a complete stop at the white line that is painted on the road. I then pull forward to get a clear look around the trees and shrubs that obstruct the view. If it is safe to go I just continue going without coming to a second stop. Most people don't stop at the white line they pass it which is technically running it and stop where they have a clear view. Than go.



Daisey77 said:


> The other incident I was literally sitting in a well lit empty Target parking lot, waiting for a ride request and the cops world through and decided to do a "welfare check". I told him I was working and showed them my app. In fact I got a request while talking to him. I asked him if I could take it he said no they can wait. He proceeded to check all the documents oh, my license registration and insurance. He tried telling me both my registration and insurance were expired when I knew damn well they weren't. They started making comments such as Uber drivers don't look like me and the other drivers don't drive cars like this. That's when I said, well officers, I think this has now surpassed your duty of a welfare check and this is now borderline harassment at the least. I asked him if I needed to call Sergeant to have him dispatched. They said if I felt like that's what I needed to do, then I'm allowed to do that. All it took was for me to ask the dispatcher to have someone dispatched and they finally had a change of heart and let me go. Neither one of my incidents turned into anything real serious but it's abuse of power and annoying as hell and I'm not one to keep my mouth shut very easily when wronged LOL


Abuse of powers, I got into a fight with an off Duty Deputy sheriff over a public parking spot that I have been parking in for over 6 years. He decided that he wanted to start parking there. Well he wasn't there on day and I parked there. He came into my place of employment screaming where is "First, Middle, and Last Name" at the top of his lungs over and over. He insisted I move my car, I went outside my place of employment and proceeded to defy his demands in a professional way. He then puffed out his chest bowed up his arms in a threatening manor and I proceeded to call 911 as I really thought he was going to hit me. I told 911 operator my address and that I was being threatened by a police office and I need immediate assistance. I then hung up. With in minutes there were 5 officers on site and a sergeant that I happened to know. This officer was an obvious bad egg. A few weeks later he got evicted and I never saw him again. Pretty sure he got fired. At least it was a good show for the people I work with, that incident often gets brought up still to this day.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> ...Something about the average person commits a felony every day without even knowing it.
> 
> In my area I get pulled over late at night all the time for BS reasons. They are just fishing for drunks. At this point as soon as they walk up to my car I say "I'm not drunk , I don drink, I wasn't doing anything wrong, your interfering with my job, can I get back to work? They usually say something stupid like watch your speed and be careful and let me go.
> 
> ...


 good job standing up for yourself! the cop that gave me the five tickets he got put on desk Duty out a our Airport. LOL not sure how I feel about all the delinquent cops actually protecting her International airport but hey at least it was desk Duty&#129335;&#127996; obviously there was something bothering him before this whole incident started because he was literally beet red and veins popping out as he was yelling at me. I get they go through a lot and they see a lot, which is hard to shake at times but at the same time the first time he walked away from me he should have just stayed away. It definitely was not appropriate to come back and continue harassing me. Luckily I had a strong support team in the car with me. LOL people very familiar with the law and their rights.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> good job standing up for yourself! the cop that gave me the five tickets he got put on desk Duty out a our Airport. LOL not sure how I feel about all the delinquent cops actually protecting her International airport but hey at least it was desk Duty&#129335;&#127996; obviously there was something bothering him before this whole incident started because he was literally beet red and veins popping out as he was yelling at me. I get they go through a lot and they see a lot, which is hard to shake at times but at the same time the first time he walked away from me he should have just stayed away. It definitely was not appropriate to come back and continue harassing me. Luckily I had a strong support team in the car with me. LOL people very familiar with the law and their rights.


One night I just happened to leave my wallet at home and I got pulled over for changing lanes for no apparent reason. Officer gave me 3 tickets. No license, no registration, and no proof of insurance. I went to court over those 3 tickets. Judge called my name, and in a very irritated tone asked me if I knew that I could take those tickets with my documents to the clerk office and they all would have bee waved for $5 each. I said yes. He then went on to inform me that if I am found guilty in court the fine could be increased to $1000 for each offense. I said yes. He then asked why are we here today. I explained the officer had no reason to pull me over, she was looking for drunk drivers, and that when I asked her why she pulled me over she told me it was for changing lanes for no apparent reason. The judge looked at her, asked her if that was correct, her face turned beet red as she said yes. He slammed his gavel down and said case dismissed.


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

JimKE said:


> View attachment 392959
> 
> 
> *12 gauge, #4 buck*
> .22 cal will do nothing but piss them off. 9 mm will kill them eventually (unless you get lucky), but I would want something with more stopping power.


With such weapon I'm sure that you will be able to request a cleaning fee. &#128077;&#127997;


----------



## RideshareSteveB (Dec 21, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> View attachment 392968


LOL, how are you gonna conceal that? Down your pant leg?



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Blah, Blah, Blah I know TOS we're not supposed to have firearms but screw Uber my car.
> 
> With that being said I'm really stuck at the moment between .22 vs 9mm concealed carry.
> 
> The 9mm is definitely more powerful but the .22 has vastly cheaper ammo and much easier to fire with accuracy. I would appreciate any and all advice. Even some gun picks if it suits your fancy.


Glock 26 - 9mm also called the mini-Glock. Very reliable and very accurate (well, as accurate as you are). Great for a carry pistol. I use hollow points when carrying for greater stopping power, but FMJ when training.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> You ready for this? &#129318; a horn honk! A freaking honking of the horn started this whole Saga and to top it off, it wasn't even me! It was the car behind me. I left that day with illegal use of a horn, illegal use of a crosswalk, no seatbelt, disobeying a police officer, and one other one that I cannot remember right now. I want to say it was something along the lines of verbal something-or-other against a police officer. Anyways, when he initially approached my vehicle, he was very very irate. As in veins popping out of his neck irate. His face was red and he was shaking his finger at me LOL Once he took my license, he went back to directing traffic. We were pulling into the stadium getting ready to attend a Broncos game. He literally left us sitting there for 45 minutes. At that point we didn't even know exactly what we were being stopped for and he refused to tell us . He also refused to tell us what his intentions were. My mom got out to go talk to him &#129318; he then threatened to arrest her and put her in jail. she was going through chemo at the time following a breast cancer diagnosis and very weak. So that pissed me off. Meanwhile my friend's dad in the back seat is on the phone with the police department demanding a sergeant be dispatched. What really made matters worse was my friend's dad is married to another friend of ours mother and that friend is a prosecutor here in Denver. Her mother of course felt the need to inform these law enforcement folks of this &#129318; so there was a conflict of interest when it came to Prosecuting the case. so they had to bring him special prosecutors from the four corners area to handle all of this. It was the most idiotic thing ever and got blown WAY out of proportion. The day of trial, special prosecutors traveled in from the opposite corner of the state, my Witnesses came in from up to 4 hours away, only for everything to be be thrown out because the cop didn't show up to court &#129322;
> 
> Yep Daisey the Bad Criminal &#128517;


That's crazy did you file a complaint against the officer? He shouldn't have took his bad day out on y'all like that.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I like the Glock G43X and G48.
> 
> View attachment 392958
> 
> ...


I agree with the gun store owner but for a different reason. A few years ago I saw a video of revolver v semiauto accuracy in hitting a moving target. The testers were more accurate shooting a glock 26 over a s&w 642. I tried to duplicate the test with my father in law by shooting at his target while he rolled it down the line at the range. I was by far more accurate hit wise with the glock. Now this was before lasers became popular so I don't know how both guns being laser equipped would change the results. But for no laser guns I'd go wth the semi auto. As far as caliber, if you are shooting at the head from the front to the back seat I doubt it matters as to 9mm v 22. Out in tthe open I would go with a 40 S&W. Not much more recoil tha a 9mm but more effective stopping power. As always, YMMV.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

I always carry, as mentioned previously in this thread. Discovered a hole in my defenses....came home, neighbors pitbull got out. Opened car door, dog sniffed hand, was going to replace him in back yard, until he turned and was aggresive. Got back in car. Noticed abandoned lawnmower with half mowed yard, landscaper truck gone. Another neighbor comes out of house, dog chases him back in. 
My chance to get out!
No.
Dog runs over, barking like hell.
Finally chased another car around corner. Went into my home quickly.

I'm not shooting a dog.
I will add a heavy collapsible baton and mace, maybe an air horn.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

"They started making comments such as Uber drivers don't look like me and the other drivers don't drive cars like this."

I'll take racial profiling for $500 please Alex.


----------



## Elpresidentte (Nov 22, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> I have a 12 guage shotgun shell installed in the back of Each seat .
> With an Electronic firing pin.
> Connected to steering wheel controls.
> 
> ...


Hahahahahahahahahaha&#129395;&#128514;&#129315;&#128517;...Epic!!! U got me stomach hurtin I'm laughing so hard...Luv it&#128074;&#127997;


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I always carry, as mentioned previously in this thread. Discovered a hole in my defenses....came home, neighbors pitbull got out. Opened car door, dog sniffed hand, was going to replace him in back yard, until he turned and was aggresive. Got back in car. Noticed abandoned lawnmower with half mowed yard, landscaper truck gone. Another neighbor comes out of house, dog chases him back in.
> My chance to get out!
> No.
> Dog runs over, barking like hell.
> ...


Feed him JujyFruit candies! Have you ever watch a dog when it starts eating those? You will be the last thing on his mind LOL


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I have been thinking about this and have come to the conclusion that the best thing to carry might just be a tactical pen. Lyft can't say squat about a pen and it would be great for close in skirmishes, like if there is an arm around your throat from behind. Easy to open carry in a shirt pocket for quick deployment.
S&W pen


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> I have been thinking about this and have come to the conclusion that the best thing to carry might just be a tactical pen. Lyft can't say squat about a pen and it would be great for close in skirmishes, like if there is an arm around your throat from behind. Easy to open carry in a shirt pocket for quick deployment.
> S&W pen


Thanks. I'm getting one.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Thanks. I'm getting one.


And no permit or license required. Lol

You know, if a local self defense dojo offered a course in car-jutsu or some such I would probably sign up.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> And no permit or license required. Lol
> 
> You know, if a local self defense dojo offered a course in car-jutsu or some such I would probably sign up.


I already carry several knives, tactical flashlight, 9mm and scissors. Gave tactical pens to some lady friends, and completely forgot about them.


----------



## Uberedout (Jan 1, 2020)

So all of you have killed people?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Uberedout said:


> So all of you have killed people?


Add your name here:
___________________.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> tried telling me both my registration and insurance were expired when I knew damn well they weren't.
> ...
> That's when I said, well officers, I think this has now surpassed your duty of a welfare check and this is now borderline harassment at the very least.


You know at that point they're just making sh*t up.

But there's no way I would have said to him anything about harassment. I just stand there and take it until they run out of steam. It's a strategy that has served me well over the years.



Side Hustle said:


> Now this was before lasers became popular so I don't know how both guns being laser equipped would change the results.


There are a couple of benefits to laser sights. One, of course, is accuracy.

But the second one is compliance. I'm getting that from my Significant Other's brother, who is a retired officer from a large city police department.

That laser sight shows the recipient *exactly* where the bullet is going to go. Without having to go to the trouble of discharging the weapon.

I dont carry, but if I did, that gun would have a laser sight fitted on it from Day One.


----------



## RickGnVa (Feb 12, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Blah, Blah, Blah I know TOS we're not supposed to have firearms but screw Uber my car.
> 
> With that being said I'm really stuck at the moment between .22 vs 9mm concealed carry.
> 
> The 9mm is definitely more powerful but the .22 has vastly cheaper ammo and much easier to fire with accuracy. I would appreciate any and all advice. Even some gun picks if it suits your fancy.


Ruger LCR 38 or LCR in 327Federal. The LCR is hammerless and very easy to conceal with a belly band or appendix holster.
Wear in a belly band while you are driving with it at high appendix so its easily accessible assuming you are right handed. If left handed, still left side appendix carry.

Also, dry fire practice WITH AN UNLOADED - AMMO NOWHERE NEAR THE CAR - OR A BLUE/DUMMY GUN, engaging with a threat from inside the car. If the threat is outside the car hammer down on the gas pedal. You don't want the first time you have to engage to be the first time you've ever pulled it from the holster. You will rise (or fall) to the level of your training and competence.


----------



## Dutchman (Dec 2, 2014)

Try a Ruger LCR .357 Magnum revolver. It is hammerless - so it won't get caught on clothing or anything. It also can chamber .38 Special if the .357 kicks too much (it does, in the opinion of some).

It only holds five rounds (to keep a slender profile with the cylinder), but you are in deep trouble if you need more than that. Sometimes a .22 or 9mm is just not enough stopping power. Fortunately, it is small enough (very short barrel) to fit in a jeans pocket if need be.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

If you have to use your carry gun you won't notice the kick even if it's .44mag, believe me


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Dutchman said:


> Sometimes a .22 or 9mm is just not enough stopping power.


I'm afraid that you're mistaken there.

There's a reason why 9 mm was the weapon of choice for drug dealers for years.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Cuz ammo is cheap. 
.22 has often been the caliber of choice for assassins. Quiet, cheap, light and effective with placement.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

RickGnVa said:


> Ruger LCR 38 or LCR in 327Federal. The LCR is hammerless and very easy to conceal with a belly band or appendix holster.
> Wear in a belly band while you are driving with it at high appendix so its easily accessible assuming you are right handed. If left handed, still left side appendix carry.
> 
> Also, dry fire practice WITH AN UNLOADED - AMMO NOWHERE NEAR THE CAR - OR A BLUE/DUMMY GUN, engaging with a threat from inside the car. If the threat is outside the car hammer down on the gas pedal. You don't want the first time you have to engage to be the first time you've ever pulled it from the holster. You will rise (or fall) to the level of your training and competence.


Those American Eagle 100 gr jacket soft point .327 Fed Mags out of a short barrel revolver are pretty impressive. Loaded to SAAMI spec of 45,000 PSI is higher than the .357 Mag spec of 35,000 PSI. Great little cartridge and when fired out of a short barrel is very comparable to a short barrel .357 Mag with a noticeable reduction in recoil. I actually enjoy shooting all the cartridges in the .32 caliber family.


----------



## RickGnVa (Feb 12, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Those American Eagle 100 gr jacket soft point .327 Fed Mags out of a short barrel revolver are pretty impressive. Loaded to SAAMI spec of 45,000 PSI is higher than the .357 Mag spec of 35,000 PSI. Great little cartridge and when fired out of a short barrel is very comparable to a short barrel .357 Mag with a noticeable reduction in recoil. I actually enjoy shooting all the cartridges in the .32 caliber family.


Exactly. That's why my next wheelgun will be the LCR in .327 Federal. Not to mention you also get a 6th round in the LCR. I've got my grand dads old 32SW HR732. Would never carry it but its fun to have that piece of him. 32SW in the LCR are liking shooting a 22, so fun plinking on the range.

Also want to match it to a Henry Lever action Big Boy in 327....


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

RickGnVa said:


> Exactly. That's why my next wheelgun will be the LCR in .327 Federal. Not to mention you also get a 6th round in the LCR. I've got my grand dads old 32SW HR732. Would never carry it but its fun to have that piece of him. 32SW in the LCR are liking shooting a 22, so fun plinking on the range.
> 
> Also want to match it to a Henry Lever action Big Boy in 327....


I picked up the Henry Big Boy in .327 as soon as it came out. 20" Octagon Barrel polished brass receiver. Love it. Very accurate shooter out to 100 yards. I shoot my reloads in it, and at 10 feet from the barrel I am chronographing @2200 FPS with a 100 grain bullet.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Uberedout said:


> So all of you have killed people?


Yes but all of them have been in the name of Uncle Sam Eagle.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I carry a 7 shot 32 Seecamp (double action-11 pound long pull-no safety) in a cross-draw holster on my left. Away from the pax. I can draw and shoot with either hand. 
14 inches tumbling in 10% ballistic gel with Buffalo Bore +P Barnes Copper


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

Y’all crazy!!!! 🤣🤣🤣🤣 too many drivers speaking about guns, that means some are actually carrying them 🤔🤔

I could not live my life in fear. I have know fear; I am human. When thoughts of fear come... that’s usually confusion (hence why many don’t handle it the way would if they could plan it out - wouldn’t be fear then) ...when fear comes I give it to the Almighty

having faith in things, guns, money, that’s hope in gods. You hope you have those gods ready whenever the time comes. The Almighty is able to be there for all my needs. I have already picked up many of harmful characters.

I usually plan not to drive after 10pm unless airport pickups because those people have already been in the mindset of rules of travel. People off the streets at night have all kind of random thoughts. They see a lady is coming to pick them up, reading profile etc, let’s just say back in 2015 I had to end many trips and my little self snatched these big guys out of my car... that’s Nothing but God protecting my dumb decisions because later I would learn to listen and discern better.

I have even had males get in at night and immediately ask me if I ever feel unsafe or worried about rape? Well, yes (I think things I shouldn’tand no I said. My God will protect me! I am not doing wrong, only helping people. But now I see I can use discernment. No one needs to be picked up by a lady at 11pm in the neighborhoods no matter how upscale.

Do I need a gun? Naw! I am saved, and fully in love with my King! He has saved me so many times in this life, not to mention all the times we don’t know about. Like when we take a right instead of a left, all because we are missing that 1 car who was not going to miss us...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

exotik said:


> I could not live my life in fear.


Honey, you are missing a critical point in this.

(Disclaimer: I don't carry a weapon, concealed or otherwise.)

But here's my point. For many women, a handgun is a great equalizer. When you're not as big or as strong as at least half the people you encounter every day, neutralizing that physical deficit is very attractive for many women. Maybe not for you, but it is for many.


----------



## Uberedout (Jan 1, 2020)

Ok, but the real question is, has anybody shot any passengers yet?


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Honey, you are missing a critical point in this.
> 
> (Disclaimer: I don't carry a weapon, concealed or otherwise.)
> 
> But here's my point. For many women, a handgun is a great equalizer. When you're not as big or as strong as at least half the people you encounter every day, neutralizing that physical deficit is very attractive for many women. Maybe not for you, but it is for many.


 You are missing my point tho... I carry... I carry.... or better... Almighty is with me everywhere I go! No one or thing is mightier than Ha Who is Holy. He has shown me in the simplest and major ways. I don't try to place myself in the need for His Protection (Like when I used to get off work and then go Uber weekend nights through the am-- those hours are not good, wise choices for a lady)


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

exotik said:


> You are missing my point tho... I carry... I carry.... or better... Almighty is with me everywhere I go! No one or thing is mightier than Ha Who is Holy. He has shown me in the simplest and major ways. I don't try to place myself in the need for His Protection (Like when I used to get off work and then go Uber weekend nights through the am-- those hours are not good, wise choices for a lady)


But what if God's plan to protect you is by ensuring you're armed


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

ashlee2004 said:


> But what if God's plan to protect you is by ensuring you're armed


That is the plan I heard.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uberedout said:


> Ok, but the real question is, has anybody shot any passengers yet?


It is in the news fairly often: https://uberpeople.net/threads/driver-shot-a-pax.374727/#post-5799073


exotik said:


> Y'all crazy!!!! &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315; too many drivers speaking about guns, that means some are actually carrying them &#129300;&#129300;


Of course. That's the whole point.



> Do I need a gun? Naw! I am saved, and fully in love with my King!


It is in my nature to dislike rulers of all kinds. A ruler can only control me by fear, but I do not fear spirits or gods. The only demons I fear are the ones of my own making. I often obey the edicts of the police state because I can't outrun their radios and helicopters.


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

ashlee2004 said:


> But what if God's plan to protect you is by ensuring you're armed


There's is no what if tho sorry love. His Word is clear.... if I am living according to His Word and faith in Him, promises are for me (and the same for the rest of the His People)

I don't want to steal.Vengeance is the Lord's so I won't get in the middle fighting my own battles (the times I am listening to His Spirit)

if God be for us / me who can be against us/ me? No one! So the deceptive tactics of the enemy trying to trick me into fear so he can a foothold into me life... those day are far and few in between

if I am doing wrong, (walking in darkness) well then I better stop because I cannot take on the adversary on my own... cannot even see him or his tactics with Holy Spirit showing me I am about to be led astray

if you knew you could have the Mightiest Protection, would you not choose that? Like I said, many have tried, and if I am doing what I should (which I don't think a lady driver should pick up 2 am or often- use wisdom) He is for me! If pick someone up and it is 10pm, especially from an airport.... I am not even going to finish that thought!

I see Him protect me even in my foolishness! He is merciful! He is Almighty! He did spare me! Having faith in anything other than the Most High, He considers rebellion

He won't accept His Children having any other gods.

I love His Scripture says don't you know God yearns jealously over the Spirit He placed inside you?
My God is jealous for His People

people who do not know Him need guns etc.David came against Goliath in the name of Adonai with a slingshot!

wall of Jericho...

At midnight the prison doors were opened

They worshipped and praise the Lord and their enemies were confuse and turn against each other

There are so many examples

Choose this day who you will serve?
My God has proven Himself to His little daughter - me and He did not have to, He loves me enough to show me!
HalleluYah

I zero responsibility for worrying about a gun or explaining why I used it.

all the blessings for praying for people!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

exotik said:


> if you knew you could have the Mightiest Protection, would you not choose that?


I tried to keep my cat inside where he could be protected from coyotes and he started peeing blood. The vet checked to see if he had a urinary tract infection. Negative. The vet prescribed antidepressants for my cat, which made him basically sit on the chair all day doing nothing and looking sad. I started letting my cat go outside, and all of his medical symptoms went away. The cat is not happy with the best protection and craves his freedom. The protection was going to kill his body faster than the coyotes if not for medication, and the medication was killing his soul.

Like my cat, I also have no interest in being the slave to a mighty protector king.



> I see Him protect me even in my foolishness! He is merciful! He is Almighty! He did spare me! Having faith in anything other than the Most High, He considers rebellion
> 
> He won't accept His Children having any other gods.


That's not what I call merciful.



> I love His Scripture says don't you know God yearns jealously over the Spirit He placed inside you?
> My God is jealous for His People


My dog is often jealous when I pet my cat. Other than jealousy, my dog shows finer moral character than most men. Jealousy is an ugly and childish character flaw.



> The enemy trying to trick me





> Choose this day who you will serve?


 Myself. My cat. My dog. My family. My friends. Not magical beings who refuse to provide any evidence of their existence and in fact allow a world to be full of things to "trick you" into not believing... meanwhile, he will punish with eternal torture (or refuse to save you from it, which is the exact thing for an omnipotent), people who do not believe in him.


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> It is in the news fairly often: https://uberpeople.net/threads/driver-shot-a-pax.374727/#post-5799073
> 
> Of course. That's the whole point.
> 
> It is in my nature to dislike rulers of all kinds. A ruler can only control me by fear, but I do not fear spirits or gods. The only demons I fear are the ones of my own making. I often obey the edicts of the police state because I can't outrun their radios and helicopters.


I have no beef with you! I do not stand in opposition of anyone. We battle not against flesh and blood but rulers and principalities in high places. Ephesians 6

Anyone in opposition I will pray for. I will let them know who I serve. I have authority or the adversary through YESHUA... so that includes the demons who work for the adversary.

Before I realized nights required a curfew for ladies, I told the demons traveling with the riders to be quiet or shut up that I have the authority over the darkness through my Holy King

dudes getting in the car asking, " Aren't you ever afraid or how do you know I won't rape you, not that I would do that but just asking? "

I know because it is written! He did not give me Ruach Hakodesh to have a spirit of fear!

also Psalm 91

I dwell in the Shadow of el Shaddai! I will say of Adonai, You are my Refuge ! You are my fortress! You are my God whom I place my trust!

So even though a thousand my fall at my side, 10,000 at my right, none shall come near me!
His Holy Angels will take charge of me in all my ways, carry me so my foot will not even hit a stone

I am covered by the Blood of the Lamb! So I know mr passenger(s) without a doubt you cannot harm me no matter what you think! I can take people to their destination or I can pull over and they can use their other god Nike or iPhone to call another Uber

no one has asked passed that, then they either ask how to become His or how to turn back or shut up, or speak kindly about Him.... as we listen to my JesusCulture, Elevation worship, Joshua Aaron, Paul Wilbur, Hillsong etc



Trafficat said:


> I tried to keep my cat inside where he could be protected from coyotes and he started peeing blood. The vet checked to see if he had a urinary tract infection. Negative. The vet prescribed antidepressants for my cat, which made him basically sit on the chair all day doing nothing and looking sad. I started letting my cat go outside, and all of his medical symptoms went away. The cat is not happy with the best protection and craves his freedom. The protection was going to kill his body faster than the coyotes if not for medication, and the medication was killing his soul.
> 
> Like my cat, I also have no interest in being the slave to a mighty protector king.
> 
> ...


Guess what tho? You are not the Sovereign God! So what makes sense to you matters to no one &#129335;‍♀

time you start asking God who He is for yourself


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

exotik said:


> Guess what tho? You are not the Sovereign God! So what makes sense to you matters to no one &#129335;‍♀
> 
> time you start asking God who He is for yourself


I have zero motivation, for I do not fear gods, nor would I want to associate with any being so cruel as what you describe.


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I tried to keep my cat inside where he could be protected from coyotes and he started peeing blood. The vet checked to see if he had a urinary tract infection. Negative. The vet prescribed antidepressants for my cat, which made him basically sit on the chair all day doing nothing and looking sad. I started letting my cat go outside, and all of his medical symptoms went away. The cat is not happy with the best protection and craves his freedom. The protection was going to kill his body faster than the coyotes if not for medication, and the medication was killing his soul.
> 
> Like my cat, I also have no interest in being the slave to a mighty protector king.
> 
> ...


God has not only revealed h


Trafficat said:


> I have zero motivation, for I do not fear gods, nor would I want to associate with any being so cruel as what you describe.


He is not cruel! He is Just! He sent His HolySon to take our place of ALL OUR SINS, but at such a great price that no one can repay, just like everything choose Him or don't

if I was doing things for people and they still remained my enemy... there's a point we cannot stay around each other. That point is each person's death, if you die never knowing Him you have been a hater and against Him, you chose your outcome...so to eternal fire you go!

He wants people to CHOOSE Him, not robots that He programs. No one wants... friends, family even pets who hate us, don't want to get to know us, or even spend time with us. That part all humans can relate to, so choose or if you don't that is a a choice too

You cannot have car insurance and choose not to pay and expect them to cover you

He is just! Some people are just not loyal and selfish


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

exotik said:


> He is not cruel! He is Just! He sent His HolySon to take our place of ALL OUR SINS, but at such a great price that no one can repay, just like everything choose Him or don't


 Reminds me of the people saying I need to suffer and pay reparations because my ancestors once enslaved black people.



> if I was doing things for people and they still remained my enemy... there's a point we cannot stay around each other.


Do you commonly do things for people anonymously and then act surprised when they do not thank you for it? I actually often do anonymous deeds for people, and unfortunately some of those people have come to hate me. I don't dislike them for it, and they also don't know what I tried to do for them. Example, one of my coworkers, I spoke to the boss trying to get her promoted and she did not ever know about it. I have stood up for her many times when people said bad things about her behind her back. She hates me now because I said some things she misunderstands and thinks I have a sexual motivation when I do not. I do not hate her for it. Another example, a dog kept jumping on one of my neighbors. I got between the two of them and corralled the dog away. The guy yelled at me to control "my dog" but it was not my dog. He misunderstood the situation. I do not hate my neighbor because he did not understand that I was trying to help him.



> That point is each person's death, if you die never knowing Him you have been a hater and against Him, you chose your outcome...so to eternal fire you go!


 Is not believing in his existence the same as being a hater and against him?



> He wants people to CHOOSE Him, not robots that He programs. No one wants... friends, family even pets who hate us, don't want to get to know us, or even spend time with us. That part all humans can relate to, so choose or if you don't that is a a choice too


If I was omnipotent, I would still rescue a man from falling into a fire, even if he told me he didn't like me. If I chose to not save him because I got my feelings hurt, that is not a noble characteristic.

I carry my gun because I feel that to do otherwise is like God choosing to let people suffer eternally for petty reasons. If I have the power to help others, choosing not to do so is not noble.



> You cannot have car insurance and choose not to pay and expect them to cover you
> 
> He is just! Some people are just not loyal and selfish


It is like car insurance. Something I don't want to pay for that tries to avoid covering you for the pettiest of reasons... but the government will punish me for if I do not pay for this service. In fact, I've settled almost every situation I could without involving them. Insurance companies are the worst.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

ashlee2004 said:


> But what if God's plan to protect you is by ensuring you're armed


The bible is full of stuff talking about the evils of disarming the public.


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Reminds me of the people saying I need to suffer and pay reparations because my ancestors once enslaved black people.
> 
> Do you commonly do things for people anonymously and then act surprised when they do not thank you for it? I actually often do anonymous deeds for people, and unfortunately some of those people have come to hate me. I don't dislike them for it, and they also don't know what I tried to do for them. Example, one of my coworkers, I spoke to the boss trying to get her promoted and she did not ever know about it. I have stood up for her many times when people said bad things about her behind her back. She hates me now because I said some things she misunderstands and thinks I have a sexual motivation when I do not. I do not hate her for it. Another example, a dog kept jumping on one of my neighbors. I got between the two of them and corralled the dog away. The guy yelled at me to control "my dog" but it was not my dog. He misunderstood the situation. I do not hate my neighbor because he did not understand that I was trying to help him.
> 
> ...


I can tell you have been left to talk alone too often and since you are not able to discern what Holy Spirit is saying you only listen to yourself and the demons playing you for fool , spoon feeding you lies

all I do is love Almighty and people. Pray Him and pray for others... there's no harm to society loving and praying f and the Almighty sorting things for my good no matter others intentions

you are carrying a gun because you are Afraid you need to save yourself... if lived a fearful life people jumpy and scared driving around ready to shoot, sounds like something that should be terrifying

You ramble too much about your theories which are so hypothetical.

I have already told you God is real and you can ask Him yourself. I would suggest you do it with some sincerity if you want an answer and not add to your torment you give demons a green light to enter your life

God does not leave humans without many chances to turn to Him and accept His Son already took their place

thats on you that you are so stubborn you do not go directly to Source and find out. That makes no sense for a being who has the ability to do so!

y'all crazy driving around afraid with guns! Y'all are dangerous but I trust my Almighty Father that His Plans are for my good

So whether driving, being driven, at the store, n a plane, sleeping... whatever, I trust Him &#128175; He continues to show me He is Faithful and Almighty


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Whatever you are familiar with, trained with, and actually willing to carry.

That being said keep in mind the risks:

-If you get pulled over with the CCW on you while having passengers and the officer brings up the CCW there is a very high chance that the passengers will narc on you to Uber. [So I would at least attempt to get the officer to let you speak to them in private/outside the vehicle, etc. if at all possible -- note that here in FL it is not required to tell the officer of your CCW unless asked but it is generally considered a very good idea to tell them by the majority of the CCW community]

-There are often restrictions on where you can carry. Even here in gun friendly Florida my understanding is that it is a FELONY to even have your CCW on you in the parking lot of a school or post office -- even while still in the car and without getting out. So that means while having your weapon you cannot legally pick up or even drop off a passenger at a school or post office. Legally you would have to cancel the trip or drop them off outside the property.

-Depending on your carry location there are going to be challenges such as the seat belt obstructing access or the BG/passenger being too close to your holster. Make sure you train for various situations. A backup gun or knife probably isn't a bad idea.

-Remember that often carrying will upgrade or increase the charges against you for other crimes. For instance what happens if they pull you over and find some cocaine a previous passenger left under the seat? Be aware and be prepared.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Okay I don't like Jehovah Witness or Bible salesman in real life. Please all keyboard preachers exit this trend, thank you.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Even here in gun friendly Florida my understanding is that it is a FELONY to even have your CCW on you in the parking lot of a school or post office


Making them the safest choices for a mass shooting because you know people won't shoot back.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Even here in gun friendly Florida my understanding is that it is a FELONY to even have your CCW on you in the parking lot of a school or post office


Sounds like wishful thinking to me.

Is an armed robber going to not carry his weapon in the parking lot of a post office? Just because the law says he can't?



exotik said:


> You are missing my point tho... I carry... I carry.... or better... Almighty is with me everywhere I go!


The Almighty is not going to shoot back when I need Him to. He's counting on me to do that.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Sounds like wishful thinking to me.
> 
> Is an armed robber going to not carry his weapon in the parking lot of a post office? Just because the law says he can't?
> 
> ...


People who cite Judeo-Christian scripture to justify gun control are tragically amusing. They're completely ignorant that scripture condemns disarming the people.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Fargle said:


> People who cite Judeo-Christian scripture to justify gun control are tragically amusing. They're completely ignorant that scripture condemns disarming the people.


Exactly those Hebrews in Old Testament was armed to the teeth and warriors. That's my main problem with better than thou Christians, usually they don't know the scripture they are trying to preach, they're ignore to all logic, and are completely unaccepting of others religious rights.

Imagine if Hindus went door to door, stood outside of grocery stores, interject nearly everywhere online, to sell you the teachings of Shiva :rollseyes: then proceed to get half of their own doctrine wrong like wtf &#129335;‍♂


----------



## gambler1621 (Nov 14, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Blah, Blah, Blah I know TOS we're not supposed to have firearms but screw Uber my car.
> 
> With that being said I'm really stuck at the moment between .22 vs 9mm concealed carry.
> 
> The 9mm is definitely more powerful but the .22 has vastly cheaper ammo and much easier to fire with accuracy. I would appreciate any and all advice. Even some gun picks if it suits your fancy.


I am a firearms instructor and FFL.

How to pick a gun for defensive use, in order of priority:
1. Have a gun, any gun. The best gun to have is the one that you have. If you only have one gun, then that is the best one. If you can only afford a $100 gun, then that is the best gun for you. If you can afford more, then you have options. If you only have a .22, then that is the best gun. If you only have a .45 then that is the best gun. If you only have a big gun, then that is the best. If you only have a small gun that is the best. If you have more than one gun, the best best one if the one that you are most likely to have with you when you need it.
2. Be able to hit the target with your gun. If you only shoot a .22 accurately, then that is the best gun to have. If you are willing to train and can use a larger caliber gun effectively, then you should carry a larger caliber.
3. Be able to hit the target with the biggest bullet (as far a stopping power, not overall power) that you can. Bigger is not always better. .45 acp, .40 s&w, and .357 magnum are about the largest effective calibers for self-defense.
4. Be able to hit the target with largest number of the largest bullets that you can. Firearm capacity is last on the list.

As far as types of gun, here are the pros and cons:
Revolvers - simple to use, extremely reliable. Law Enforcement stopped using revolvers because of they needed more capacity. Modern revolvers come in many different varieties including hammerless. A revolver of the same caliber, weight, and size will have more felt recoil than a similar semi-automatic.
Semi-Automatics - Higher ammunition capacity and easier/faster reloads. Initial capacity is important (see above). Reload ability not so much. If you don't/won't carry an extra magazine, then reload efficiency doesn't matter. Semi-Automatics will have less felt recoil relative to a similar revolver. They are very reliable, but not as reliable as a revolver.

Guns stop bad guys in 3 different ways:
1. A gun can scare a bad guy into not doing bad things to you. (see number 1 above)
2. Guns stop bad guys by causing significant pain, thereby causing them to want to stop doing bad things to you.
3. Guns cause the human body to be incapable of doing bad things that the bad guy wants to do.

I have never heard of a bad guy laughing at a .22 and continuing to do bad things because it was "only" a .22. If a gun is going to scare the bad guy off, it doesn't matter what caliber it is. If you use a .22 for self defense, you will be able to put more of the bullets on target and you should expect to empty your gun into the bad guy to cause maximum pain and damage. A .22 is not a bad choice, but it may not be the best choice (see above).

So here is the answer to the inevitable question. How many times do you shoot a bad guy? As many times as it takes to stop them from doing bad things (being a threat to you). You shoot to stop and you stop when they are no longer a threat.

Ported guns are not great defensive guns in dark places. You will most likely be blinded by the flash after the first shot.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

gambler1621 said:


> How many times do you shoot a bad guy? As many times as it takes to stop them from doing bad things (being a threat to you).


Yup, that's pretty much it.

The standard line at Thunder Ranch is "Keep shooting them until they stop doing what you started shooting them for."


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Sounds like wishful thinking to me.
> 
> Is an armed robber going to not carry his weapon in the parking lot of a post office? Just because the law says he can't.


Exactly my point. All the laws (and Lyft rules) do is keep law abiding citizens from being able to defend themselves and others. 
Law breaking criminals don't care about the law.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> I'm afraid that you're mistaken there.
> 
> There's a reason why 9 mm was the weapon of choice for drug dealers for years.


The caliber of choice for drug dealers and gang bangers for many many years was the .380 ACP.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ColtDelta said:


> The caliber of choice for drug dealers and gang bangers for many many years was the .380 ACP.


For most felons/criminals it's more about availability than caliber. Growing up in the hood I remember a lot of young males that would attempt stick ups with a rusted old .22 that may or may not fire.

Most of these types will break and run if there is any indication that you are armed.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

M60


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Most of these types will break and run if there is any indication that you are armed.


The key word there is "most."

Do you feel lucky??


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> The key word there is "most."
> 
> Do you feel lucky??


Relying on fear and not the Almighty, won't say most ... but many are lost and have many fears, stress, sickness problems... even if carrying a gun gave them some esteem... it doesn't solve anything

All my cares are handled by the Most High. All these terrified people carrying whatever... their demons will not and cannot overpower my God and His will in my life.

all areas in life covered under His Holy Blood HalleluYah! And no one gets hurt, and all business, bills, savings, healing, stress,Joy , love, life purpose ... all this constantly being surrendered to Him daily

can't go wrong... I help people back off from the ledge as the cares of this world and their DEMONS ARE CHOKING them to death in their spiritual death... loving people, motivating people, all my affairs in His hands... no one killed, people hearing the Good News how God wants a relationship with them and my Salvation set

Fear, shaky hand, no shaky hand - desire death and guns do not mix for any good outcome. I am no coward, before realizing there would be a lot of people to fight... I relied on Kenpo Karate. He kept me safe knowing one day I will lay everything at His feet and let Him be my God

now I don't have to touch anyone who is making me feel like something is about to go down. I just say Abba... YESHUA....(if I am distracted by nonsense I just say YESHUA Help)

when I get my thoughts back to discern Holy Spirit I ask for forgiveness for any doubt, sensitivity - offense from othe person, forgive them and ask Holy Spirit bless their hearts so they can hear His Word in Yeshua's Mighty Name Amen

these so-called solutions are going to get some people hurt and ruin some lives. You may say you don't care, but you do!



Trafficat said:


> Reminds me of the people saying I need to suffer and pay reparations because my ancestors once enslaved black people.
> 
> Do you commonly do things for people anonymously and then act surprised when they do not thank you for it? I actually often do anonymous deeds for people, and unfortunately some of those people have come to hate me. I don't dislike them for it, and they also don't know what I tried to do for them. Example, one of my coworkers, I spoke to the boss trying to get her promoted and she did not ever know about it. I have stood up for her many times when people said bad things about her behind her back. She hates me now because I said some things she misunderstands and thinks I have a sexual motivation when I do not. I do not hate her for it. Another example, a dog kept jumping on one of my neighbors. I got between the two of them and corralled the dog away. The guy yelled at me to control "my dog" but it was not my dog. He misunderstood the situation. I do not hate my neighbor because he did not understand that I was trying to help him.
> 
> ...


When we do good for others and expect appreciation we are doing good for ourselves (I know because I wanted accolades too)

yes not believing is a sin, it is walking in darkness now, you have already been judged, if you die today without calling out to Him to ask Christ to be Your Savior your eternal life will be in complete absence of God Father, God the Son, God His Spirit = Elohim

Right now He is with you even tho you choose not to get to know Him. The enemy has a certain amount of legal rights in your life because you choose to sin and not ask God for help

once you die in your sin your eternity will be eternal absence of God so you will feel His complete Wrath and you will feel the kind of excruciating pain that would make most smart people say let me just start asking God how to know Him?

I know how to know Him. Holy Spirit explains His Word to me. Carnal minds cannot understand the things of God (scripture - He said this) so first just start asking Him for help

download Youversion Bible app...the bottom of the screen you can select plans - pick any plans about any subject

on the bottom screen it says read, when you open that up on the top click on the translation probably it will be KJV or NIV... maybe switch to an easy version like ICB (international Children's Bible) or GNT. I did this now I am learning Hebrew wow! I started with the children's version now I am understanding His Word in more than 2 languages... English, some Spanish, some Hebrew, and exercising of His Holy unknown tongues

He will bring you to tears when you find out HOW MUCH HE LOVES YOU! He did die for you! But when you give a GIFT AND THE PERSON DOESNT ACCEPT YOU CAN LEAVE IT AT THEIR DOOR BUT IF THEY DIE WITHOUT OPENING & accepting that Gift, it is not theirs.

His love is so beautiful, no matter how everything He takes care of in all universes, He has time to hear His little daughter, me wow!

I have never met anyone that available, this is the Greatest Love! As a matter of fact... we were created for this very reason. To be in communion, harmony, in love with, such a close relationship with Him, He wants to live in our hearts and do EVERYTHING with us and Go in our hearts everywhere with us!

anyone who is willing to let Him show you this can have this gift. Ever mind boggle you when some atheist really search to prove God is not real they find Him?

how could so many want to believe? His Spirit! How can so many not believe? Their flesh is led by darkness, the devil, his pride brought on his own demise

pride is hard to lay down.... we all know this! But I am not telling you to do anything, HisWord will do all the work. All you have to offer Him that He wants is your heart. Keep giving Him that and He will your everything in all things... shielding you like in Psalm 91

You are asking the right questions! You might be able to actually start talking to Him real soon. You could today. Tell Him what your heart feels, He knows but like any relationship He wants to hear it. Try to be respectful, but sometimes we have anger and hurt, but I feel for many it is hard to hear Him in anger.... for me I am growing stronger I hear Him in everything but one thing and that is my current focus to recognize that is not ever Him and when that happens I cannot think of Scripture. So just say God Help and my clarity comes quickly because He loves to help us!
I mean loves to!!!!



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Okay I don't like Jehovah Witness or Bible salesman in real life. Please all keyboard preachers exit this trend, thank you.
> 
> View attachment 405987


His Name is YHVH! I am not a part of that religion and I don't answer to people about religious views. I let them know God is! God is Almighty! He loves them!

This thread and all those like it should not exist. It is too much bad Information for 1 or a few people to get a gun or keep their gun, possibly use it and......

all these problems in all these forums all have the same solution, seek first God! People try everything they can think of and still have stress, overwhelmed with bills, anger, hatred, happiness that is stolen the minute they don't get their way... list goes on

we were not created to just be a driver or spend all our time trying to get over on a driving gig.

our life purpose is way more important than just working to pay bills

I drive from time to time, but when I do I am making a lot of my time listening to people and then telling them they are going about life on their own, the hardest way ever. They have a creator who loves them and can provide their everything when He becomes their everything ... they see how all things work together for their good!

Just because you don't like it, does not make your opinion any authority. I am not even going to say I don't like the topic about carrying guns because this very topic someone was able to see living in fear is death

Loving and living in God is life here and life eternal! Things that were meant for bad God can use them for His Good! HalleluYah


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Sounds like wishful thinking to me.
> 
> Is an armed robber going to not carry his weapon in the parking lot of a post office? Just because the law says he can't?
> 
> ...


The Almighty has stopped people from shooting and the look on their faces I would love to know what they were thinking.

all I know it wasn't my time and at that time I was still His enemy and didn't even know it. There are many times or countless times, I'd be here all day...

He is Almighty! No weapon formed against me shall prosper! I am not doing anything to anyone to be attacked. I am just loving and motivating people to get to know God.

but For whatever type of scenario a person is listening to demons and wants to harm me.... I have seen, others have seen, I have experienced....He is always in control

I have had things happen small or big and wonder God, you Got me don't You? I don't see how this is for my good? I believe, but help me with my unbelief- Mark 9:24- and yep &#128158; if I don't go through some difficulties to call on Him and leave it to Him then how would I know He is Almighty?

I have seen things no way I could do anything! Like recently when the cruise ship took my mom to Jamaican Hospital and she was not conscious.

The embassy and the hospital kept hanging up on me. Then my flesh was like I am going there then! Right before the ticket was purchased I heard His Spirit say no, you are doing things your own way. Pray

Well not even a country or whole hospital keep my mom. They were late getting my mom back on ship and despite what is best for publicity the captain waited.

my Temple and I prayed! God Spirit breathed on the situation and like dominos I saw how Almighty once again He is!

I don't know you but.... if your loved one was find one moment, became ill,while on a ship with a recently met lady (friend) earlier in 2019, became non responsive, wheeled off into a foreign country, they call you and say give them $10k or at least $2,500, or we are taking her to third world hospital Cornwall Regional, which a nightmare, and you are completely so called helpless... this has to be the worst situation many of us will face because our loved one is asleep and expecting God and I to do the best thing

In tears I surrendered all and my Temple fam and I prayed! He is Almighty! His Will be done! No guns would have helped me! But the Almighty I serve showed me my mom is His Daughter and I too! He hears us!

in hours that situation was turned in my Favor! And the next steps all surrendered... people on my social media watched like wow! God can!

believe


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

gambler1621 said:


> I am a firearms instructor and FFL.
> 
> How to pick a gun for defensive use, in order of priority:
> 1. Have a gun, any gun. The best gun to have is the one that you have. If you only have one gun, then that is the best one. If you can only afford a $100 gun, then that is the best gun for you. If you can afford more, then you have options. If you only have a .22, then that is the best gun. If you only have a .45 then that is the best gun. If you only have a big gun, then that is the best. If you only have a small gun that is the best. If you have more than one gun, the best best one if the one that you are most likely to have with you when you need it.
> ...


Minor nit. I know you know this, but I can't help expand on this:

"Calibre" is not so much a criteria as it is overall energy. Consider three different .22 cartridges: .22 long rifle, .22 mag, and 5.7x28. .22lr is barely anything, but it can work with very good shot placement and is better than nothing. Some experts are starting to eye .22 mag as something that could be on par with .380acp. Then there's 5.7x28, which is designed as a modern fighting pistol cartridge. The bullet is smaller diameter and lighter than in traditional straight-walled pistol cartridges, but the velocity is much higher -- approaching that of rifle cartridges. So, velocity + mass == energy. Add to that bullet design such that it hits the target and dumps its energy instead of going in and out. So far, the biggest problem with the 5.7x28 cartridge is cost of the ammunition and cost of the weapons to fire it. Until very recently, the only handgun to fire it was the FN 57: something that costs around $1300. At Shot Show last week, Ruger introduced their own 57 pistol. This one has an MSRP of $799, which means it'll usually go for a lot less. Also, more manufacturers are stepping up to make 5.7x28 ammunition.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Fargle said:


> Minor nit. I know you know this, but I can't help expand on this:
> 
> "Calibre" is not so much a criteria as it is overall energy. Consider three different .22 cartridges: .22 long rifle, .22 mag, and 5.7x28. .22lr is barely anything, but it can work with very good shot placement and is better than nothing. Some experts are starting to eye .22 mag as something that could be on par with .380acp. Then there's 5.7x28, which is designed as a modern fighting pistol cartridge. The bullet is smaller diameter and lighter than in traditional straight-walled pistol cartridges, but the velocity is much higher -- approaching that of rifle cartridges. So, velocity + mass == energy. Add to that bullet design such that it hits the target and dumps its energy instead of going in and out. So far, the biggest problem with the 5.7x28 cartridge is cost of the ammunition and cost of the weapons to fire it. Until very recently, the only handgun to fire it was the FN 57: something that costs around $1300. At Shot Show last week, Ruger introduced their own 57 pistol. This one has an MSRP of $799, which means it'll usually go for a lot less. Also, more manufacturers are stepping up to make 5.7x28 ammunition.


The 5.7x28 is an interesting cartridge. I have shot it a few times in a couple different FN Five-seven's. I don't ever see me buying one. I'll stick to my big bores for range fun.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Exactly my point. All the laws (and Lyft rules) do is keep law abiding citizens from being able to defend themselves and others.
> Law breaking criminals don't care about the law.


Unlike many in the GOP I could care less about who marries who, who gets foodstamps or giving tax breaks to the top 3% but I want to be able to protect myself.
I don't see why the democrats take such a hard line on protecting criminals while making sure I can't defend against them



gambler1621 said:


> I am a firearms instructor and FFL.
> 
> The best gun to have is the one that you have. If you only have one gun, then that is the best one. If you can only afford a $100 gun, then that is the best gun for you. If you can afford more, then you have options. If you only have a .22, then that is the best gun.


Yep...and a 22 in your pocket is better than the 45 you left at home. (As I ALWAYS did prior to getting my Seecamp 32)


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

Fargle said:


> People who cite Judeo-Christian scripture to justify gun control are tragically amusing. They're completely ignorant that scripture condemns disarming the people.


I didn't saying anything about disarming....I gave His Word about living in fear. People carry because they are afraid they will need to protect themselves from other people's hands and feet so they are so cowardly they figure they need to have a gun. Why do you think someone is going to attack you or beat you up? I am trying to let you know the demons lie and if you believe what they say then they have permission to make it your reality. No demons have authority over me my King has risen and has given His the keys to the Kingdom Matthew 16:9 & 18:18 No weapon shall prosper over me! I am have been around the world only weigh 130, people see me as an easy target...however those demons see Holy Spirit in me and know God is God over all. I remember when I was living in sin I had to fight. I remember when I lived in NYC people would bump me and others as they walk. Now I have learned to keep a praise in my heart, keep my prayer life hot, that's Holy Fire, and when I walk anywhere now people...their demons cower down... and the people who they are attached to move out of my way...the demons don't want to be anywhere near the Holy Spirit, nor the humans they are occupying or attached to hear the Word of the Almighty that delivers them and sets them free. I don't need a gun! My King has legions of armies to take on all the darkness! I am not from Nebraska...I have seen and known some of the darkest people who allowed incredible amounts of demons to rule them. Didn't understand it as a child, but we all knew...everyone of us Know that is not normal to not have compassion, love, and care and only want to make others suffer. Children understand better than grownups. Grownups forget and start thinking problems are life and there is no solution. So being afraid is smart...the only fear that is smart is the fear of God. It just amazes me that with all the information at the tip of people's fingers that they don't research the Bible and ask God about His Word so they don't have to live in fear.... wow live your whole life in fear or hoping you can take on the enemy??? The enemy is not stopped by bullets, but by the Word of God... I trying to help you all. Because there are going to be many situations your whole lives you are going to need to call out to Yeshua...Hebrew for Jesus....Yeshua Saves, ask God about Him, His Son, and Spirit...


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

exotik said:


> People carry because they are afraid


If I have a fire extinguisher at home, am I afraid of my house burning down or am I prepared? If I use seat belts when driving, am I afraid of having an accident or am I taking reasonable precautions? If I carry a firearm wherever I go, am I afraid or am I prepared for the worst?

I've carried a firearm for nearly 30 years, not because I'm afraid but because I'm prepared for the worst. I am not afraid of driving at 2 am. I am not afraid of the poorest neighborhoods. I practice situational awareness but have never had to draw my firearm, although there were several times I was very ready to draw. I would have had fear if I had not been prepared.

Do you think cops carry firearms because they are afraid or are they prepared for whatever may happen?


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

exotik said:


> I didn't saying anything about disarming....I gave His Word about living in fear. People carry because they are afraid they will need to protect themselves from other people's hands and feet so they are so cowardly they figure they need to have a gun. Why do you think someone is going to attack you or beat you up? I am trying to let you know the demons lie and if you believe what they say then they have permission to make it your reality. No demons have authority over me my King has risen and has given His the keys to the Kingdom Matthew 16:9 & 18:18 No weapon shall prosper over me! I am have been around the world only weigh 130, people see me as an easy target...however those demons see Holy Spirit in me and know God is God over all. I remember when I was living in sin I had to fight. I remember when I lived in NYC people would bump me and others as they walk. Now I have learned to keep a praise in my heart, keep my prayer life hot, that's Holy Fire, and when I walk anywhere now people...their demons cower down... and the people who they are attached to move out of my way...the demons don't want to be anywhere near the Holy Spirit, nor the humans they are occupying or attached to hear the Word of the Almighty that delivers them and sets them free. I don't need a gun! My King has legions of armies to take on all the darkness! I am not from Nebraska...I have seen and known some of the darkest people who allowed incredible amounts of demons to rule them. Didn't understand it as a child, but we all knew...everyone of us Know that is not normal to not have compassion, love, and care and only want to make others suffer. Children understand better than grownups. Grownups forget and start thinking problems are life and there is no solution. So being afraid is smart...the only fear that is smart is the fear of God. It just amazes me that with all the information at the tip of people's fingers that they don't research the Bible and ask God about His Word so they don't have to live in fear.... wow live your whole life in fear or hoping you can take on the enemy??? The enemy is not stopped by bullets, but by the Word of God... I trying to help you all. Because there are going to be many situations your whole lives you are going to need to call out to Yeshua...Hebrew for Jesus....Yeshua Saves, ask God about Him, His Son, and Spirit...


Use the appropriate tool for the job. If an evil human is trying to kill you, the appropriate tool is not what you'd use for fighting a demon. Likewise, don't try to fight a demon using what's apropriate for fighting corporeal humans.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Dang, someone else I have to ignore.


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

bsliv said:


> If I have a fire extinguisher at home, am I afraid of my house burning down or am I prepared? If I use seat belts when driving, am I afraid of having an accident or am I taking reasonable precautions? If I carry a firearm wherever I go, am I afraid or am I prepared for the worst?
> 
> I've carried a firearm for nearly 30 years, not because I'm afraid but because I'm prepared for the worst. I am not afraid of driving at 2 am. I am not afraid of the poorest neighborhoods. I practice situational awareness but have never had to draw my firearm, although there were several times I was very ready to draw. I would have had fear if I had not been prepared.
> 
> Do you think cops carry firearms because they are afraid or are they prepared for whatever may happen?


Most police officers in the UK don't carry guns, that's what Scotland Yard is for... their police has authority

fire extinguisher, seatbelts are not bullets and you should know this... your analogies are not the same. Seatbelts are not arming yourself, it restricts you from your body flying out the window. Fire extinguisher basically suffocates fire... it puts out flames, although I have seen in movies people hit people with them lol

I am not afraid of driving in any neighborhood or driving in anytime of the dark, there has been some fear of watching whether or not the person will vomit and my 4.98 go down because I have told people I am not taking them, or take them and they drunkenly rate whatever number they choose 4, 3, 2, and 1.

I have been creeped out picking people up late at night at commercial areas not a person around wondering is this human trafficker. But if someone wants to get in especially 2 people and 1 puts something around your neck before you even drive off... or whatever criminal minded act, the gun will not protect you... it is a thing that need to be handled correctly and already in your hand safety off pointed at the person ready to much damage or kill

if I want to be reminded of my Protection I speak to Him. Back in 2015 after work on weekends I rolled all night until 6am - noon whenever the rides slowed down I'd start at 9pm and then end up in Miami all night.

The hassles that came with those hours especially for a lady ... you don't even have to be cute because when guys and girls are drunk (I said drunk - possibly high too) everything is game to them - so no I wasn't flattered their drunk passes at me... offended and disgusted... sometimes I pulled over and yanked them out... what was a gun going to do for me???? Make them shut up? People can't just wave a gun around because people don't have manners

Then I learn to pray, I would respond to the darkness.. I commanded it to shut up! Some people were shocked lol... "Did you just call me a demon?" &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315; I said no, I told the demon to be quiet, thru YESHUA I have authority over demons.

Guys getting in my car saying aren't you afraid picking up strange drunk people? Or strangers in general? Nope! No weapons formed against me shall prosper! I fear God not man! Humans are not my enemy. We battle not against flesh and blood but against rulers and powers in high places (second heaven the enemy's camp.. the prince of air) Ephesians 6 explains

I have had creepy dudes and drunk harmless dudes asking me how do I know they are not going to rape me but said many different ways. The audacity!!!! What is the gun going to do? Is going to make them stop talking about me like I am not there?

I would tell the demons to be quiet in the Name of YESHUA and with faith, then would kindly say 2 things are going to happen. 1. I am going to take you to your destination without incident...or 2. You can get out or I can put you out, sorry not sorry but this is my car not Uber's. Only time people got out is when I knew there was a problem before I started the trip or before I knew to pray and used to put people out.

a gun has never helped me get people in control... no thing and No One is Greater than YESHUA. Gun protection is theory I know this because all gun owners don't get to shoot people harassing them daily

I do get to James 4 submit to God... then resist the enemy and he has to flee. Certain times is Psalm 91, or 23, sometimes it is Matthew 18:18 and if I don't know what situation it is which these things in life are sudden so probably half the time when the enemy attacks I am unprepared... I just say God help! Confusion is not of You so I know the enemy is telling me lies, God help! And when Abba hears His child... wow!

Then people that care for me say why even drive at night? Why go through the hassles for some $?? I was like wow duh! I finally realized why drive for drunks or creepy people needing Uber after 10pm, let the guys do it.

I pick up people at airport late, but no more houses and bars... I came to realize the person in my car that needed a ride at 11:30 more time than less... was just not a good tipper, not a good rater, not the best situation... so let the men drivers take them

if I am going to get a $20-$100 tip it will have to happen during decent hours and it has! I had people tip me $50's and $100 just because they didn't want me out late and wanted me to go home... they were listening to Holy Spirit because He knew I would know it was a reminder and listen.

I have more practice daily, weekly, and over the years with my God that He is Almighty than any gun owner. I am in love with my King! He doesn't need to send the police... because the demons cannot be seen. He sends warring angels that see the enemy and defeats them. I am always surrounded by Holiness... Scripture says angels respond at the utterance of God's Word so when I recite portions of Psalm 91 the angels take charge of me in all my ways! If don't know what to say I say God Help! YESHUA help! And He handles it!

there comes a time when I stop being where the trouble was...right now I am more concerned with startling my own business that glorifies Abba in all His Greatness since He saw I tried tor remain faith through all my hardships.

I learned seek first the Kingdom of God and His Righteousness and everything else will be added to you! I wanted Him so much ... seeking Him, sharing His Word, loving people, praying over the oppositions and blessing them... He has proven Himself faithful even in provision. So now I will see with the money He Gave me is this just money to take a break and study His Word and spend more time with Him or to become self employed again.

not ubering for a bit.... you know when you don't Uber for a month you actually miss the people... I love people. I don't want to shoot anyone!!!! Especially when they don't mean to start a fight or they don't mean to be killers.. morbid lol... they are just being spoon fed by demons. His Word can deliver those who are tormented by demons

No I don't want to shoot anyone! I don't have to! I do want to keep my car vomit free tho... no gun can stop vomit but prayer has! They may have threw up outside the car... I am just done praying YESHUA please don't let them vomit! YESHUA it is 9pm, I am not out late... YESHUA I believe, help me with my unbelief Mark 9:24 ... yes I was afraid of vomit and fear is sin. But I asked for forgiveness for being afraid and for help to be fearless.... only fear God... that is a respectful fear... not wanting Him... His Holy Spirit to leave ... King David Lord do not take Your Presence from me! That's fear... that is reverent! Lord do not let Your anger ... forgive me Daddy! Reverence



Fargle said:


> Use the appropriate tool for the job. If an evil human is trying to kill you, the appropriate tool is not what you'd use for fighting a demon. Likewise, don't try to fight a demon using what's apropriate for fighting corporeal humans.


Humans are not my enemy; I know it is hard to believe we are not each other's enemy. What we battle against is what needs to be fought... that is what I stand against... the root of the problem... the enemy plays humans against each other because he hates us and wants us to be foolish enough to destroy each other

growing up in LA, whenever we spoke to thugs we tried to explain to them it was black on black violence. They were killing each other over stupid stuff. Some understood some said it is not Dumb to kill someone from that hood who killed my homie... if other people get shot so what they shouldn't be in the way.... darkness lies to humans and gets them to fight each other...

love is the greatest commandment and in loving (caring - doing right by people) all of the Torah- the law the commandments are kept ✅✅✅


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

exotik said:


> your analogies are not the same.


My analogies addressed the fear that you said firearm carriers possessed. My post shows that it is not fear that makes me carry a firearm. Its not fear that I have a fire extinguisher. Its not fear that makes me wear a seat belt. I was a boy scout. Stuff happens. I am prepared for a house fire, car accident, or person that intends harm. My fire extinguisher may not be able to douse a house fire. My seat belt might not save me in an accident. My firearm may not save me from harm. On the other hand, they may work.

Your god means nothing to me, except you may have issues. Praying to extinguish a fire won't work. Hope for the best but plan for the worst.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

carrying a firearm is not because of fearing something. It is for "Just in case" intent.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

bsliv said:


> My analogies addressed the fear that you said firearm carriers possessed. My post shows that it is not fear that makes me carry a firearm. Its not fear that I have a fire extinguisher. Its not fear that makes me wear a seat belt. I was a boy scout. Stuff happens. I am prepared for a house fire, car accident, or person that intends harm. My fire extinguisher may not be able to douse a house fire. My seat belt might not save me in an accident. My firearm may not save me from harm. On the other hand, they may work.
> 
> Your god means nothing to me, except you may have issues. Praying to extinguish a fire won't work. Hope for the best but plan for the worst.


"The first rule of magic is simple. Don't waste your time waving your hands and hoping when a rock or a club will do."
-- McCloctnik the Lucid


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

In the Katrina flood in New Orleans, someone refused all the help offered to them. They turned away every boat, everything. "God will save me!"

When they eventually drowned, they reached the pearly gates. They could see the gleaming gold streets inside.

The angel at the podium said, "We did everything we could to save you. First we sent a fire truck. Then we sent a guy with a boat. We got desperate, so we even sent a helicopter for you. Why did you refuse our help?"


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Blah, Blah, Blah I know TOS we're not supposed to have firearms but screw Uber my car.
> 
> With that being said I'm really stuck at the moment between .22 vs 9mm concealed carry.
> 
> The 9mm is definitely more powerful but the .22 has vastly cheaper ammo and much easier to fire with accuracy. I would appreciate any and all advice. Even some gun picks if it suits your fancy.


If you have to buy a gun based upon the cost of ammo for that calibre odds are you cant afford the gun in the first place. And this crap about smaller calibers being more accurate than larger calibers is nothing but pure crap.

I qualify annually at my home Police Department. I shoot a sub-compact, a compact which is my EDC, and full size. All are 45s. I rarely miss the 10 ring. Last qualification was last week. I scored a 98. It's called practice. If you're not shooting a few hundred rounds a year like I do, your skill level probably needs improvement.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

MasterAbsher said:


> If you have to buy a gun based upon the cost of ammo for that calibre odds are you cant afford the gun in the first place. And this crap about smaller calibers being more accurate than larger calibers is nothing but pure crap.
> 
> I qualify annually at my home Police Department. I shoot a sub-compact, a compact which is my EDC, and full size. All are 45s. I rarely miss the 10 ring. Last qualification was last week. I scored a 98. It's called practice. If you're not shooting a few hundred rounds a year like I do, your skill level probably needs improvement.


How similar is your home Police Department qualification to the FBI qualification?

Couple of weeks ago I shot the new FBI qualification without firing any gun for 2 months. I scored a 98, pushed the first shot after the reload from 7 yards to the right by 1/4". I was rushing for no reason as I still had 1.3 seconds left on the shot timer after my 8th shot. I carry a compact .45acp that holds 10+1 and also has an extended mag that holds 12.

Next week I am going to try it with my pocket .380 just for kicks. I'll modify it slightly by having my hand in my pocket and cheating the draw for the draw and fire rounds. Gun will still be in pocket holster, hand will just be on it in my drawing position.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> If you have to buy a gun based upon the cost of ammo for that calibre odds are you cant afford the gun in the first place. And this crap about smaller calibers being more accurate than larger calibers is nothing but pure crap.
> 
> I qualify annually at my home Police Department. I shoot a sub-compact, a compact which is my EDC, and full size. All are 45s. I rarely miss the 10 ring. Last qualification was last week. I scored a 98. It's called practice. If you're not shooting a few hundred rounds a year like I do, your skill level probably needs improvement.


You're kinda jumping the gun &#129325; on your logic. Acknowledging the different ammo cost vs can't afford isn't the same.

Acknowledging smaller calibers are easier to shoot, isn't the same as saying they are more accurate than larger calibers.


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> carrying a firearm is not because of fearing something. It is for "Just in case" intent.


Just in case what? You have 2 hands, 2 feet, a mouth and a mind to say get out my car? People carry guns because they think it is for protection. Guns cannot protect you, they are things... you are relying on your unrehearsed ability to take on an event you can't foresee against demons you can't see.

in order to get your unforeseen defensive tactics down... you would need to practice grabbing your concealed weapon, taking safety off... oh wait pull over... tell rider give you a moment... after pulling over and having the gun gripped then target the area that the court and jury of you peers.....

Uber drivers are not doing fire drills all day. You all are just dangerous to yourselves and everyone else around you. You are too scared to drive don't drive! No one who is not under some authority and training should be bring loaded guns to work just in case they get spooked

find a less scary job or stop living in fear... actually both. Bunch of cry babies... grow up! Man up! Know how to handle a situation before it gets to that point.

you want a gun because you are afraid you will lose in a fight. I fear no one except for the one who loves us the most! I don't try Abba! I love and respect Him. I am a trained fighter, but I don't need to use it anymore, plus karate doesn't work driving at any speed with someone sitting behind me about to attempt only God knows... so I trust in Him



Christinebitg said:


> In the Katrina flood in New Orleans, someone refused all the help offered to them. They turned away every boat, everything. "God will save me!"
> 
> When they eventually drowned, they reached the pearly gates. They could see the gleaming gold streets inside.
> 
> The angel at the podium said, "We did everything we could to save you. First we sent a fire truck. Then we sent a guy with a boat. We got desperate, so we even sent a helicopter for you. Why did you refuse our help?"


If the person is led by God, His Spirit the person will recognize rescue the first time. Y'all regurgitating jokes doesn't help your case. We all need Him, so you're like alley dogs biting the hand the feeds you. Makes no sense to get on the wrong side of the Only One Who truly loves and cares for you.

the person snatches that gun away or moves your arm... however your own gun .. a thing ... will shoot you..it is fake protection



bsliv said:


> My analogies addressed the fear that you said firearm carriers possessed. My post shows that it is not fear that makes me carry a firearm. Its not fear that I have a fire extinguisher. Its not fear that makes me wear a seat belt. I was a boy scout. Stuff happens. I am prepared for a house fire, car accident, or person that intends harm. My fire extinguisher may not be able to douse a house fire. My seat belt might not save me in an accident. My firearm may not save me from harm. On the other hand, they may work.
> 
> Your god means nothing to me, except you may have issues. Praying to extinguish a fire won't work. Hope for the best but plan for the worst.


I addressed you already. You are scared to death and hope a thing will save... things don't think. And the salesman who sold it to you said it was for a sense of protection.

You have an insurance plan you hope that works... there's no way for you to assure yourself it will go as planned. Y'all planning on pulling out guns ... find another job and stop being a hazard to society....

I am not a problem for anyone except people who want to be like the fictional characters they see on tv

My desire to help and love people causes no one any harm. My total reliance on the Almighty who continually shows me how He is Mighty, hurts no one... even better no one can hurt me!!!

I don't have to fear or waste money on protection other than things that the law like car insurance. I still abide by the laws of the land.

You guns don't solve stress, hunger, cancer, anger, depression, heartbreak... nothing. Your gods are fake things that you have to carry around and hope they work

The Holy God of Israel does keep from harm. He makes sure I have all my needs! He shows me how to live in ways I am not living in fear, anger, depression

You gun costs you money and you hold onto it wondering often it this that time... that moment I have feared &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;

bunch cry babies wow! Get a job that you don't have to be scared! Actually start asking God who He is so you don't live in that sickness

Glad you're not my grandfather...my bloodline is fearless. My Bloodline is YESHUA! HalleluYah


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Enough with your superstitious nonsense already.
And quoting a work of fiction does not prove your point.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

@exotik You are filibustering.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

exotik said:


> Just in case what? You have 2 hands, 2 feet, a mouth and a mind to say get out my car? People carry guns because they think it is for protection. Guns cannot protect you, they are things... you are relying on your unrehearsed ability to take on an event you can't foresee against demons you can't see.
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> you want a gun because you are afraid you will lose in a fight.


You are wrong. Intent of carrying a firearm is not to use it in a fight. Real man don't use gun in a fight.
My intent is to use it when it is necessary such as in the middle of gun shooting by terrorist or pointing gun or knife on me during the action of robbery. 
How would you say to get out of my car in case of robbery? I bet you wouldn't.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You're kinda jumping the gun &#129325; on your logic. Acknowledging the different ammo cost vs can't afford isn't the same.
> 
> Acknowledging smaller calibers are easier to shoot, isn't the same as saying they are more accurate than larger calibers.


In some years in recent memory, especially the ones where I worked at a shooting range, I fired over 3000 rounds, (mostly 9mm). But there is something to be said about smaller calibers being easier to shoot. The last few years I've expended a lot of .22, .25, and .32 caliber cartridges.

I own a Beretta 84 and a Beretta 81 in .380 and .32 respectively. I prefer the 81 hands down because I enjoy practicing with it and can shoot it faster with the same accuracy.

.25 ACP pistols are unpopular in this age of subcompact .380 pistols like the LCP. But I prefer the Beretta 950 Jetfire over a Ruger LCP. I can simply shoot it much more rapidly and accurately. The LCP also hurts my hand so much to shoot, that I wouldn't want to shoot it 300 times a year.

I've got over 100 guns to choose from, but I actually prefer small caliber revolvers the most for inside of a car. Revolvers work at contact distance, and won't fail due to improper grip. A semi-auto will not function if the slide is pushed out of battery and might short stroke if you do not oppose the recoil forces when firing. This is not a problem if you are shooting in a good isosceles or weaver stance, but if someone's trying to grapple with me I like to keep things simple.

My favorite CCW guns right now:
NAA mini-revolver in .22LR
S&W 43C and 351C in .22 LR and .22 magnum respectively
Beretta 950 B in .25 Auto
Colt Pocket Positive in .32 S&W long
Beretta 81 in .32 Auto
Kel-Tec P32 in .32 Auto
Beretta 92 in 9mm
Tokarev M57 in 7.62 Tokarev
S&W 620 in .357 mag

I have a hidden compartment that fits my Beretta 81 under the steering wheel, but usually I like to keep an S&W 43C in my left cargo pants pocket which is very easy to draw while seated and belted.

I like to put the P32 and mini-revolvers in shirt and jacket pockets. I have a good left hand cavalry draw technique for my 92. I'm not a huge fan of the Tokarev M57, but I have a pair of them and a double shoulder holster rig for it that is very easy to draw from while driving.

I also keep a double edged knife near the seat belt fastener.

I know most of these guns are all small caliber but if they hit the right places they will do the job. I will usually carry multiple guns for ease of access from multiple positions and redundancy.

And in the trunk I will keep a scoped .223. It's sole purpose is to return fire if I come across someone shooting down at people from a tower, such as the Texas tower shooting.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You're kinda jumping the gun &#129325; on your logic. Acknowledging the different ammo cost vs can't afford isn't the same.
> 
> Acknowledging smaller calibers are easier to shoot, isn't the same as saying they are more accurate than larger calibers.


An earlier poster actually said smaller calibers were more accurate.


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Enough with your superstitious nonsense already.
> And quoting a work of fiction does not prove your point.


sorry you don know.... believing in a thing is foolish

but I get it... this where you all come to vent and feel good about your problems...the advice you give each other only makes you all more bitter


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

exotik said:


> You guns don't solve stress, hunger, cancer, anger, depression, heartbreak... nothing. Your gods are fake things that you have to carry around and hope they work
> 
> The Holy God of Israel does keep from harm. He makes sure I have all my needs! He shows me how to live in ways I am not living in fear, anger, depression
> 
> You gun costs you money and you hold onto it wondering often it this that time... that moment I have feared &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


My guns make me happy, and could feed me in an emergency if hunting was the only easy way to get food. It prevents future despair when I can protect my friends rather than leaving them to their fate.

Every dollar I've spent on a gun has been worthwhile.

Does your god let you take money to heaven when you die? No? Then why obsess over it. I'd rather not spend my life being afraid of a wicked god dedicated to the torture of his non-followers, nor do I wish to be so obsessed with money. Guns are cheap.


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> You are wrong. Intent of carrying a firearm is not to use it in a fight. Real man don't use gun in a fight.
> My intent is to use it when it is necessary such as in the middle of gun shooting by terrorist or pointing gun or knife on me during the action of robbery.
> How would you say to get out of my car in case of robbery? I bet you wouldn't.


dearest precious humans created in His image... I saddens me that you all really think this way . First before it escalates into a fight... don't let it get to that level... don't argue with people.
1. I can take you to your destination without incident 
2. You can see if someone else will come get you and I pull over
3. You are know by now not to start that trip person or people are out of control walking up to your car or the way they got in

When I did let things escalate, I put them out. I had this one tall guy get in with one of his friends. I politely said in a soft voice (didn't help he was way drunk) I cannot drive you; you will need to request another driver. He asked why ... I just couldn't lie smooth enough so I said because you are too drunk.

his friend got our but he was a bully... at that time I knew I needed God too help me but I became upset. I walked over and pulled on him until I got him out. He was upset bent his head down to my forehead and was trying to push me backwards like I am a guy... knowing I am only 5'6 and he was like 6 feet whatever. I push his chest to get him out my face and since this was downtown Ft Laudy there was a cop car and they were watching... they shined the lights and told him if he did not want to go to jail...

Had God nor provided for me we would have fought. If I would have pulled out a gun he probably would have cane towards me and I would have shot him because &#129335;‍♀ And been in a whole lot of trouble... way too many people around

I made my mistakes by pulling countless people out one time 3 guys. But Abba knew my heart... He knew one day I would return to Him so He kept me safe and alive...

I am not going to go into a whole bunch of situations. I had made my mistakes relying on myself. Try it, the next time pray for Wisdom to know when people are just partying and loud but harmless and when this person is either going to get you deactivated, low ratings, in jail, hurt or whatever

if you start the trip the moment ypu notice something is off... pray... ask God help me! Just keep saying it... soon He will show you so much you will believe and say God thank You!

People said I was going to fight the wrong person one day and something bad will happen... well His Holy Angels spared me and that is now to be a living testimony in all I do.

I am not afraid to die! This is not my home! One day I want to be with my King... a bullet sounds faster than dying of sickness ... some will die before YESHUA returns... some will pass and go be with Him before His Return...

What's that saying a coward dies a thousand deaths? I am already seated in Heavenly places with Him so says His Word

just try asking Him for help... and some point He is going to show you how to come to Him... watch!



Trafficat said:


> My guns make me happy, and could feed me in an emergency if hunting was the only easy way to get food. It prevents future despair when I can protect my friends rather than leaving them to their fate.
> 
> Every dollar I've spent on a gun has been worthwhile.
> 
> Does your god let you take money to heaven when you die? No? Then why obsess over it. I'd rather not spend my life being afraid of a wicked god dedicated to the torture of his non-followers, nor do I wish to be so obsessed with money. Guns are cheap.


Living in fear is not happy! You are stressed, depressed, lonely , Scared... those guns cannot take any of your life's problems

money...He gave me money here on earth. What do I need money in Heaven for &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;

Last year I was tough... but I did not let the enemy make me turn away from God! Then I saw the Almighty do so many things for me. The money is for here, because He knows what I need and He heard my cry... I was faithful, trusted Him and praised Him.

you give your money for gods you carry... they cannot speak, see, hear, think &#129315;&#129315;&#129315; my God carries me... He keeps me and I thank Him for it!

thank You Abba for showing me how far I have come.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> View attachment 405969


you know those fake friend request you get from a hot chick with an exotic name..... I think we've been invaded :cools:


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> you know those fake friend request you get from a hot chick with an exotic name..... I think we've been invaded :cools:


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

> Living in fear is not happy! You are stressed, depressed, lonely , Scared... those guns cannot take any of your life's problems


I enjoy going to the shooting range with some friends. It is a good way to relieve stress and ease boredom, loneliness, and depression.


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

exotik said:


> View attachment 415338


I am not hiding! I am trying to help y'all but you know it goes when people read what you write. They think it someone it coming in for the kill. I am trying to keep y'all alive, come back from the darkness and not accidentally shoot people

I cannot get through to you all by texts, but people make mistakes with guns tho.



Trafficat said:


> I enjoy going to the shooting range with some friends. It is a good way to relieve stress and ease boredom, loneliness, and depression.


Ok shooting range good... driving around with gun by your knee, safety off, ready to be quick draw McGraw ... that noooooo good ... that berrrryyy beeeerrrry bad


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

exotik said:


> I addressed you already. You are scared to death and hope a thing will save


I explained I am not scare, I am prepared. Do you understand the difference?



exotik said:


> stop being a hazard to society.


I believe you are the hazard to society. You'll let the violent people walk all over you and that will only encourage them to continue there violent ways.



exotik said:


> fictional characters


You the one who talks to fictional characters. Violent people are not fictional.



exotik said:


> My total reliance on the Almighty


Again with the fictional characters.



exotik said:


> I don't have to fear or waste money on protection


Do you look both ways before crossing a street? Are you fearful that you'll be hit by a car?



exotik said:


> Your gods


I have no gods. I own some personal property but don't talk to it and they definitely don't talk back.



exotik said:


> You guns don't solve stress, hunger, cancer, anger, depression, heartbreak... nothing.


Nothing? There are up to 3 million defensive uses of a firearm per year. 3 million is a long way from nothing.



exotik said:


> Holy God of Israel


Again with the fictional characters.



exotik said:


> you don't have to be scared


Again, do you understand the difference between scared and prepared? Do you think your local cops should get a different job since you think they are scared?



exotik said:


> bloodline is fearless


I was a boy scout. Be prepared.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

exotik said:


> I am not hiding! I am trying to help y'all but you know it goes when people read what you write. They think it someone it coming in for the kill. I am trying to keep y'all alive, come back from the darkness and not accidentally shoot people
> 
> I cannot get through to you all by texts, but people make mistakes with guns tho.
> 
> ...


People make mistakes with cars and kill people all the time. Your car is like a bullet that weighs a ton. If you're not capable of handling a gun safely, you have little business operating a car, either.


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

bsliv said:


> I explained I am not scare, I am prepared. Do you understand the difference?
> 
> I believe you are the hazard to society. You'll let the violent people walk all over you and that will only encourage them to continue there violent ways.
> 
> ...


you are fictional character &#129315;&#129315;&#129315; don't get upset. I don't bow nor fear men. I learned I never was the one who was fighting my battles.. I thought it was me and I was tough... oh without a gun

it is not bad guys I am concerned about. It is the thoughts and who is feeding them those thoughts. Everyone used to be a innocent newborn... then things started shaping their thoughts

I am not your opponent, but if I were you are not to argue with ladies... not manly. You probably had a long day and that stress is kicking and the gun doesn't listen to you... so you spend days on end here ... with a complaint list how everything is someone else's fault

Elohim help him



Trafficat said:


> People make mistakes with cars and kill people all the time. Your car is like a bullet that weighs a ton. If you're not capable of handling a gun safely, you have little business operating a car, either.


your car might be a weapon, prayer is my weapon. I am not looking to kill or hurt people. You got a gun so just in case someone is tough shows up

people have mistaken me for prey my whole life. People have tried to bully, kidnap etc... nope not afraid. I am just trying to figure out what makes the 2 or 3 keep writing back &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315; as your can see i cannot be bullied

sad part if you just read instead of... imma start posting Scripture, this thread has ran its course


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

exotik said:


> you are fictional character &#129315;&#129315;&#129315; don't get upset. I don't bow nor fear men. I learned I never was the one who was fighting my battles.. I thought it was me and I was tough... oh without a gun
> 
> it is not bad guys I am concerned about. It is the thoughts and who is feeding them those thoughts. Everyone used to be a innocent newborn... then things started shaping their thoughts
> 
> ...


I asked several questions. Care to answer them?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

exotik said:


> I am not your opponent, but if I were you are not to argue with ladies... not manly.


Today we have gender equality. Arguing with women is fair game. Besides, just because you claim to be a lady doesn't mean you are one. Any dude could come online and claim to be a gal to try and claim immunity under supposed chivalry rules.


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

bsliv said:


> I asked several questions. Care to answer them?


I don't answer to you so didn't really read

"And if it seems evil to you to serve the LORD, choose for yourselves this day whom you will serve, whether the gods which your fathers served that were on the other side of the River, or the gods of the Amorites, in whose land you dwell. But as for me and my house, we will serve the LORD.""
‭‭Joshua‬ ‭24:15‬ ‭NKJV‬‬
https://www.bible.com/114/jos.24.15.nkjv


Trafficat said:


> Today we have gender equality. Arguing with women is fair game. Besides, just because you claim to be a lady doesn't mean you are one. Any dude could come online and claim to be a gal to try and claim immunity under supposed chivalry rules.


"Have mercy upon me, O God, According to Your lovingkindness; According to the multitude of Your tender mercies, Blot out my transgressions. Wash me thoroughly from my iniquity, And cleanse me from my sin. For I acknowledge my transgressions, And my sin is always before me. Against You, You only, have I sinned, And done this evil in Your sight- That You may be found just when You speak, And blameless when You judge. Behold, I was brought forth in iniquity, And in sin my mother conceived me. Behold, You desire truth in the inward parts, And in the hidden part You will make me to know wisdom. Purge me with hyssop, and I shall be clean; Wash me, and I shall be whiter than snow. Make me hear joy and gladness, That the bones You have broken may rejoice. Hide Your face from my sins, And blot out all my iniquities. Create in me a clean heart, O God, And renew a steadfast spirit within me. Do not cast me away from Your presence, And do not take Your Holy Spirit from me. Restore to me the joy of Your salvation, And uphold me by Your generous Spirit. Then I will teach transgressors Your ways, And sinners shall be converted to You. Deliver me from the guilt of bloodshed, O God, The God of my salvation, And my tongue shall sing aloud of Your righteousness. O Lord, open my lips, And my mouth shall show forth Your praise. For You do not desire sacrifice, or else I would give it; You do not delight in burnt offering. The sacrifices of God are a broken spirit, A broken and a contrite heart- These, O God, You will not despise. Do good in Your good pleasure to Zion; Build the walls of Jerusalem."
‭‭Psalms‬ ‭51:1-18‬ ‭NKJV‬‬
https://www.bible.com/114/psa.51.1-18.nkjv


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

exotik said:


> I don't answer to you so didn't really read


You've proven you don't understand how a conversation works. I think we're done.


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

His Word works every time

"And whatever place will not receive you or listen to you, as you leave from there, shake the dust off the bottom of your feet as a witness against them.""
‭‭Mark‬ ‭6:11‬ ‭TLV‬‬
https://www.bible.com/314/mrk.6.11.tlv


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Rideshare TOS does not allow any driver to carry. Gun free zones do not allow anyone to carry. I never break the rules, so my following comments in no way reflects me carrying a weapon while driving ride share.

now that I’ve got the disclaimers out of the way, a revolver is more reliable and a .38 with hollow points definitely has stopping power. you never have to worry about accidental discharge, it’s only going to fire if you pull the trigger.

A good holster will prevent getting the hammer hooked on your clothes. As far as doing your own reloads, the one time in your life that you may have to fire your weapon, I wouldn’t want to have to count on a non-professionally made bullet just to save a dollar.

Last, if you have a concealed carry permit, you need to spend the $15 or so per month to have concealed carry insurance. If you ever have to use your weapon, even pulling it out of the holster or against someone breaking into your home, you are going to interact with law-enforcement and it will be expensive. The insurance is a no brainer.

and for the one percent who think carrying weapons is dangerous, statistics show that people with concealed carry permits commit less crime overall than police officers.

The only way to stop a bad guy with a gun is a good guy with a gun.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

bsliv said:


> You've proven you don't understand how a conversation works. I think we're done.


Man I thought trolls were bad, now I see religious trolls are even worse. Now do we keep feeding the religious troll or move on? This person is a perfect example of why so many forums do not permit religious discussions outside of a specific religious section.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Man I thought trolls were bad, now I see religious trolls are even worse. Now do we keep feeding the religious troll or move on? This person is a perfect example of why so many forums do not permit religious discussions outside of a specific religious section.


Yeah, this is the worst kind of filibustering off-topic nonsense. I don't mind talking religion even in a non-religious topic thread, but we can't do it if someone wants to ramble off-topic and not respond to what people are actually saying in a conversation.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I enjoy going to the shooting range with some friends. It is a good way to relieve stress and ease boredom, loneliness, and depression.


Lawful gun culture has been one of the best atmospheres I've ever experienced. Going to the range has also been a great way to decompress.

Here's my next gun just for the range fun &#128515;












FLKeys said:


> Man I thought trolls were bad, now I see religious trolls are even worse. Now do we keep feeding the religious troll or move on? This person is a perfect example of why so many forums do not permit religious discussions outside of a specific religious section.


I wish the mods would boot this person. This person just wants to ruin the trend because they do not like guns.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I wish the mods would boot this person. This person just wants to ruin the trend because they do not like guns.


It's reportable.



> Posts should be on topic to the thread and to the forum. Off-topic posting is subject to moderation.


Getting banned for off-topic posting is pretty unlikely but taken far enough, I would argue it should be on the table.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> It's reportable.
> 
> Getting banned for off-topic posting is pretty unlikely but taken far enough, I would argue it should be on the table.


It should be cause this turned into a nice trend for Uber gun owners with good vibes. There is a huge Christian trend for this ass to get on instead of trolling us.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Lawful gun culture has been one of the best atmospheres I've ever experienced. Going to the range has also been a great way to decompress.
> 
> Here's my next gun just for the range fun &#128515;
> 
> ...


I bought one of the S&W M&P -'s a long time ago before they became popular. I have 10 - 25 round magazines that go to the range fully loaded and are emptied pretty quick. My kids love shooting it. Mine is very accurate and relatively problem free. It does not seem to care for Golden Bullets and will jam up a little. It eats the cheap Federal Bulk Packs of 525 and 550 with no problems so that is what I pretty much feed it. I have a 3 MOA red dot on mine and we shoot it on average at 50 yards with no problems. When we can we stretch it out much farther however to getting to a longer distance range is a long drive for us.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I bought one of the S&W M&P -'s a long time ago before they became popular. I have 10 - 25 round magazines that go to the range fully loaded and are emptied pretty quick. My kids love shooting it. Mine is very accurate and relatively problem free. It does not seem to care for Golden Bullets and will jam up a little. It eats the cheap Federal Bulk Packs of 525 and 550 with no problems so that is what I pretty much feed it. I have a 3 MOA red dot on mine and we shoot it on average at 50 yards with no problems. When we can we stretch it out much farther however to getting to a longer distance range is a long drive for us.


The one I'm lookin at already comes with a red dot, I'm excited &#129395;

I like to put 100~200 rounds through my shield per week but don't always be ready to leave when done.

I figured this would be perfect to put 500 rounds through just for relaxation. If bump stocks were still legal this actual might be perfect for home defense too.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Man I thought trolls were bad, now I see religious trolls are even worse. Now do we keep feeding the religious troll or move on? This person is a perfect example of why so many forums do not permit religious discussions outside of a specific religious section.


I just put ignore on them so I don't see their drivel.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Kevin Kargel said:


> I just put ignore on them so I don't see their drivel.


What's ironic is people like this make people not like Christianity.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The one I'm lookin at already comes with a red dot, I'm excited &#129395;
> 
> I like to put 100~200 rounds through my shield per week but don't always be ready to leave when done.
> 
> I figured this would be perfect to put 500 rounds through just for relaxation. If bump stocks were still legal this actual might be perfect for home defense too.


I recently got a POF Renegade Plus...put a SIG Romeo 6T red dot, Juliet 4 magnifier, and Streamlight TLR 2 HL G on him....Excellent firearm.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I recently got a POF Renegade Plus...put a SIG Romeo 6T red dot, Juliet 4 magnifier, and Streamlight TLR 2 HL G on him....Excellent firearm.


That baby's sweet, you not shooting that indoors are you?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> That baby's sweet, you not shooting that indoors are you?


Nope.
I have other "indoor weapons"
&#128526;



exotik said:


> His Word works every time
> 
> "And whatever place will not receive you or listen to you, as you leave from there, shake the dust off the bottom of your feet as a witness against them.""
> ‭‭Mark‬ ‭6:11‬ ‭TLV‬‬
> https://www.bible.com/314/mrk.6.11.tlv


"And when thy message is repeatedly rejected in inappropriate venues, thou shalt start thine own thread elsewhere"
Wolfgang 1:1


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Nope.
> I have other "indoor weapons"
> &#128526;
> 
> ...


remember you said you reject Him, not I....so you know how the rest of your life here will be and eternity...that's on you...


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

exotik said:


> remember you said you reject Him, not I....so you know how the rest of your life here will be and eternity...that's on you...


Aww.
Bless your heart.
&#128525;


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Aww.
> Bless your heart.
> &#128525;


thank you! I will accept all blessings, eve tho you joke, Abba bless his heart


----------

